# Survivor Aberrations: BEHOLD THE WINNER!



## lowkey13 (Jan 28, 2020)

*Deleted by user*


----------



## lowkey13 (Jan 28, 2020)

*Deleted by user*


----------



## Fenris-77 (Jan 28, 2020)

Aboleth 20
Balhannoth 20
Beholder 20
Berbalang 20
Blue Slaad 20
Choker 20
Chuul 20
Cloaker 20
Death Kiss 20
Death Slaad 20
Elder Brain 20
Flumph 21
Gauth 20
Gazer 20
Gibbering Mouther 20
*Gray Slaad 16 No one really likes Slaads, they eat them because they think it's healthy.*
Green Slaad 20
Grell 20
Intellect Devourer 20
*Mind Flayer 21 They look like Cthulhu, c'mon*
Mindwitness 20
Morkoth20
Neogi 20
Neothelid 20
Nothic 20
Otyugh 20
Red Slaad 20
Spectator 20
Star Spawn 20
Ulitharid 20


----------



## Sadras (Jan 28, 2020)

*Aboleth 20+1=21 These guys are great as the secret BBEG, using one for the first time*
Balhannoth 20
Beholder 20
Berbalang 20
Blue Slaad 20
Choker 20
Chuul 20
Cloaker 20
Death Kiss 20
Death Slaad 20
Elder Brain 20
Flumph 21
Gauth 20
Gazer 20
Gibbering Mouther 20
*Gray Slaad 16-2=14 Too many slaads on this list, we need to work them out*
Green Slaad 20
Grell 20
Intellect Devourer 20
Mind Flayer 21 
Mindwitness 20
Morkoth20
Neogi 20
Neothelid 20
Nothic 20
Otyugh 20
Red Slaad 20
Spectator 20
Star Spawn 20
Ulitharid 20


----------



## akr71 (Jan 28, 2020)

Aboleth 21
Balhannoth 20
Beholder 20
Berbalang 20
Blue Slaad 20
Choker 20
Chuul 20
Cloaker 20
Death Kiss 20
Death Slaad 20
Elder Brain 20
Flumph 21
Gauth 20
Gazer 20
Gibbering Mouther 20
Gray Slaad 14 
*Green Slaad 18*
Grell 20
Intellect Devourer 20
*Mind Flayer 22*
Mindwitness 20
Morkoth20
Neogi 20
Neothelid 20
Nothic 20
Otyugh 20
Red Slaad 20
Spectator 20
Star Spawn 20
Ulitharid 20


----------



## Giltonio_Santos (Jan 28, 2020)

Aboleth 21
Balhannoth 20
Beholder 20
Berbalang 20
Blue Slaad 20
Choker 20
Chuul 20
Cloaker 20
Death Kiss 20
Death Slaad 20
Elder Brain 20
Flumph 21
Gauth 20
Gazer 20
Gibbering Mouther 20
*Gray Slaad 12*
Green Slaad 18
Grell 20
Intellect Devourer 20
Mind Flayer 22
Mindwitness 20
Morkoth20
*Neogi 21*
Neothelid 20
Nothic 20
Otyugh 20
Red Slaad 20
Spectator 20
Star Spawn 20
Ulitharid 20


----------



## jasper (Jan 28, 2020)

Aboleth 21
 Balhannoth 20
 Beholder 20
 Berbalang 20
 Blue Slaad 20
 Choker 20
 Chuul 20
 Cloaker 20
 Death Kiss 20
 Death Slaad 20
 Elder Brain 20
 Flumph 21
 Gauth 20
 Gazer 20
 Gibbering Mouther 20
Gray Slaad 12 -2 = 10 okay boys kill this thing first, then on to the next slaas
 Green Slaad 18
 Grell 20
 Intellect Devourer 20
 Mind Flayer 22
 Mindwitness 20
 Morkoth20
Neogi 21
 Neothelid 20
 Nothic 20
 Otyugh 20 +1 =21 Oscar is great as long as he stay in his can.
 Red Slaad 20
 Spectator 20
 Star Spawn 20
 Ulitharid 20


----------



## Swarmkeeper (Jan 28, 2020)

Aboleth 21
Balhannoth 20
Beholder 20
Berbalang 20
Blue Slaad 20
Choker 20
Chuul 20
Cloaker 20
Death Kiss 20
*Death Slaad 21*
Elder Brain 20
Flumph 21
Gauth 20
Gazer 20
Gibbering Mouther 20
*Gray Slaad 8 *- the only good Slaad is a Death Slaad.
Green Slaad 18
Grell 20
Intellect Devourer 20
Mind Flayer 22
Mindwitness 20
Morkoth20
Neogi 21
Neothelid 20
Nothic 20
Otyugh 21
Red Slaad 20
Spectator 20
Star Spawn 20
Ulitharid 20


----------



## Tyler Do'Urden (Jan 28, 2020)

Aboleth 21
Balhannoth 20
Beholder 20
Berbalang 20
Blue Slaad 20
Choker 20
Chuul 20
Cloaker 20
Death Kiss 20
Death Slaad 21
Elder Brain 20
 Flumph 19 You can't be serious.
Gauth 20
Gazer 20
Gibbering Mouther 20
Gray Slaad 8
Green Slaad 18
Grell 20
Intellect Devourer 20
Mind Flayer 23 IA! IA!
Mindwitness 20
Morkoth20
Neogi 21
Neothelid 20
Nothic 20
Otyugh 21 .
Red Slaad 20
Spectator 20
Star Spawn 20
Ulitharid 20


----------



## toucanbuzz (Jan 28, 2020)

Aboleth 21
Balhannoth 20
Beholder 20
Berbalang 20
Blue Slaad 20
Choker 20
Chuul 20
Cloaker 20
Death Kiss 20
Death Slaad 21
Elder Brain 20
 Flumph 19 
Gauth 20
Gazer 20
Gibbering Mouther 20 +1 = 21. Running Tamoachan and this thing is the epitome of aberration.
Gray Slaad 8 -2 = 6. Agree, there's too many slaadi on this list.
Green Slaad 18
Grell 20
Intellect Devourer 20
Mind Flayer 23
Mindwitness 20
Morkoth20
Neogi 21
Neothelid 20
Nothic 20
Otyugh 21 .
Red Slaad 20
Spectator 20
Star Spawn 20
Ulitharid 20


----------



## Fenris-77 (Jan 28, 2020)

Three cheers for the Hidden Shrine. Hip hip hurrah!


----------



## Maxperson (Jan 28, 2020)

Aboleth 21
Balhannoth 20
Beholder 20
Berbalang 20
Blue Slaad 20
Choker 20
Chuul 20
Cloaker 20
Death Kiss 20
Death Slaad 21
Elder Brain 21
Flumph 17
Gauth 20
Gazer 20
Gibbering Mouther 21
Gray Slaad 6
Green Slaad 18
Grell 20
Intellect Devourer 20
Mind Flayer 23
Mindwitness 20
Morkoth20
Neogi 21
Neothelid 20
Nothic 20
Otyugh 21 .
Red Slaad 20
Spectator 20
Star Spawn 20
Ulitharid 20


----------



## OB1 (Jan 28, 2020)

Aboleth 21
Balhannoth 20
Beholder 20
Berbalang 20
Blue Slaad 20
Choker 20
Chuul 20
Cloaker 20
Death Kiss 20
Death Slaad 21
Elder Brain 21
Flumph 17
Gauth 20
Gazer 20
Gibbering Mouther 21
Gray Slaad 6
Green Slaad 18
Grell 20-2=18
Intellect Devourer 20
Mind Flayer 23
Mindwitness 20
Morkoth20
Neogi 21
Neothelid 20
Nothic 20
Otyugh 21 .
Red Slaad 20
Spectator 20
Star Spawn 20+1=21
Ulitharid 20


----------



## Jediking (Jan 28, 2020)

*Aboleth 21+1=22*
Balhannoth 20
Beholder 20
Berbalang 20
Blue Slaad 20
Choker 20
Chuul 20
Cloaker 20
*Death Kiss 20-2=18*
Death Slaad 21
Elder Brain 21
Flumph 17
Gauth 20
Gazer 20
Gibbering Mouther 21
Gray Slaad 6
Green Slaad 18
Grell 18
Intellect Devourer 20
Mind Flayer 23
Mindwitness 20
Morkoth 20
Neogi 21
Neothelid 20
Nothic 20
Otyugh 21 .
Red Slaad 20
Spectator 20
Star Spawn 21
Ulitharid 20


----------



## doctorbadwolf (Jan 28, 2020)

Aboleth 22
Balhannoth 20
Beholder 20
*Berbalang 21 - best name on the list*
Blue Slaad 20
Choker 20
Chuul 20
Cloaker 20
Death Kiss 18
Death Slaad 21
Elder Brain 21
Flumph 17
Gauth 20
Gazer 20
Gibbering Mouther 21
Gray Slaad 6
Green Slaad 18
Grell 18
Intellect Devourer 20
*Mind Flayer 21 - barring a bad hip hop pun related to “ILLithid”, I’ve no use for ‘em. *
Mindwitness 20
Morkoth 20
Neogi 21
Neothelid 20
Nothic 20
Otyugh 21 .
Red Slaad 20
Spectator 20
Star Spawn 21
Ulitharid 20


----------



## CleverNickName (Jan 28, 2020)

Aboleth 22
Balhannoth 20
Beholder 20
Berbalang 21
Blue Slaad 20
Choker 20
Chuul 20
Cloaker 20
Death Kiss 18
Death Slaad 21
Elder Brain 21
Flumph 17
Gauth 20
Gazer 20
Gibbering Mouther 21
Gray Slaad 6
Green Slaad 18
Grell 18
Intellect Devourer 20
*Mind Flayer 21-2=19*
Mindwitness 20
Morkoth 20
Neogi 21
Neothelid 20
*Nothic 20+1=21*
Otyugh 21 .
Red Slaad 20
Spectator 20
Star Spawn 21
Ulitharid 20


----------



## Salthorae (Jan 28, 2020)

Aboleth 22
Balhannoth 20
Beholder 20
Berbalang 21
Blue Slaad 20
*Choker 20-2=18 really? Choker?*
Chuul 20
Cloaker 20
Death Kiss 18
Death Slaad 21
Elder Brain 21
Flumph 17
Gauth 20
Gazer 20
Gibbering Mouther 21
Gray Slaad 6
Green Slaad 18
Grell 18
Intellect Devourer 20
Mind Flayer 19
Mindwitness 20
Morkoth 20
Neogi 21
Neothelid 20
Nothic 21
Otyugh 21 .
Red Slaad 20
Spectator 20
Star Spawn 21
*Ulitharid 20+1 = 21 because this is a better Mind Flayer*


----------



## rczarnec (Jan 28, 2020)

Aboleth 22
Balhannoth 20
*Beholder 21*
Berbalang 21
Blue Slaad 20
*Choker 16*
Chuul 20
Cloaker 20
Death Kiss 18
Death Slaad 21
Elder Brain 21
Flumph 17
Gauth 20
Gazer 20
Gibbering Mouther 21
Gray Slaad 6
Green Slaad 18
Grell 18
Intellect Devourer 20
Mind Flayer 19
Mindwitness 20
Morkoth 20
Neogi 21
Neothelid 20
Nothic 21
Otyugh 21 .
Red Slaad 20
Spectator 20
Star Spawn 21
Ulitharid 21


----------



## CleverNickName (Jan 28, 2020)

Salthorae said:


> because this is a better Mind Flayer



To be fair, this entire list is mostly just different flavors of beholder, mind flayer, and slaad.  It's unfair to make us divide our hatred of these three creatures up among the different versions, saturating the ballot and guaranteeing at least one terrible version of these terrible choices makes it across the finish line. ;-)


----------



## Gradine (Jan 28, 2020)

Aboleth 22
Balhannoth 20
Beholder 21
Berbalang 21
Blue Slaad 20
*Choker 17 *- I prefer the Eberron version where they're Daelkyr-corrupted halflings
Chuul 20
Cloaker 20
Death Kiss 18
Death Slaad 21
Elder Brain 21
Flumph 17
Gauth 20
Gazer 20
Gibbering Mouther 21
Gray Slaad 6
Green Slaad 18
Grell 18
*Intellect Devourer 18 *- Way more fun in theory than in practice
Mind Flayer 19
Mindwitness 20
Morkoth 20
Neogi 21
Neothelid 20
Nothic 21
Otyugh 21 .
Red Slaad 20
Spectator 20
Star Spawn 21
Ulitharid 21


----------



## Prakriti (Jan 28, 2020)

I will be monitoring this thread on behalf of the illithids.

Choose wisely, humans.


----------



## Tonguez (Jan 28, 2020)

Aboleth 22
Balhannoth 20
Beholder 21
Berbalang 21
Blue Slaad 20
Choker 17 
Chuul 20
Cloaker 20
Death Kiss 18
Death Slaad 21
Elder Brain 21
Flumph 17
Gauth 20
Gazer 20
Gibbering Mouther 21
Gray Slaad 4
Green Slaad 18
Grell 18
Intellect Devourer 18 
Mind Flayer 19
Mindwitness 20
Morkoth 20
Neogi 21
Neothelid 20
Nothic 21
*Otyugh 22*
Red Slaad 20
Spectator 20
Star Spawn 21
Ulitharid 21

Whoever decided on an Survivor Abberations is a mad genius, there’s so much tenatacled goodness that its going to be great whomever wins - as long as its not a salad


----------



## chrisrtld (Jan 28, 2020)

Aboleth 22
Balhannoth 20
*Beholder 22*
Berbalang 21
Blue Slaad 20
Choker 17 
Chuul 20
Cloaker 20
Death Kiss 18
Death Slaad 21
Elder Brain 21
*Flumph 15*
Gauth 20
Gazer 20
Gibbering Mouther 21
Gray Slaad 4
Green Slaad 18
Grell 18
Intellect Devourer 18 
Mind Flayer 19
Mindwitness 20
Morkoth 20
Neogi 21
Neothelid 20
Nothic 21
Otyugh 22
Red Slaad 20
Spectator 20
Star Spawn 21
Ulitharid 21


----------



## MechaTarrasque (Jan 28, 2020)

The lord of madness has demanded I add the golden slaad to the list

Aboleth 22
 Balhannoth 20
Beholder 22
 Berbalang 21
 Blue Slaad 20
Choker 17 
 Chuul 20
 Cloaker 20
 Death Kiss 18
 Death Slaad 21
 Elder Brain 21
Flumph 15
Gauth 18
 Gazer 20
 Gibbering Mouther 21
 Gray Slaad 4
 Green Slaad 18
 Grell 18
Intellect Devourer 18 
 Mind Flayer 19
 Mindwitness 20
 Morkoth 20
 Neogi 21
 Neothelid 20
 Nothic 21
 Otyugh 22
 Red Slaad 20
 Spectator 20
 Star Spawn 21
 Ulitharid 21
Gold Slaad 1


----------



## lowkey13 (Jan 28, 2020)

*Deleted by user*


----------



## Yardiff (Jan 28, 2020)

Aboleth 22
 Balhannoth 20
Beholder 22+1=23
 Berbalang 21
 Blue Slaad 20
Choker 17 
 Chuul 20
 Cloaker 20
 Death Kiss 18
 Death Slaad 21
 Elder Brain 21
Flumph 15
 Gauth 18
 Gazer 20
 Gibbering Mouther 21
 Gray Slaad 4
 Green Slaad 18
 Grell 18
Intellect Devourer 18 
Mind Flayer 19-2=17
 Mindwitness 20
 Morkoth 20
 Neogi 21
 Neothelid 20
 Nothic 21
 Otyugh 22
 Red Slaad 20
 Spectator 20
 Star Spawn 21
 Ulitharid 21


----------



## CleverNickName (Jan 28, 2020)

Aboleth - if you want a good aquatic mastermind, look no further.
Balhannoth - invisible and teleport.  Eh.  Just use a lich.
Beholders (beholder, death kiss, gauth, gazer, spectator, etc.) - overdone and overrated.  I've replaced them all with blast spores in my game.
Berbalang - Now we're talking.
Choker - it has tentacles AND knows how to use them.
Chuul - eh.  There are better options for "weird crustacean" out there.
Cloaker - terrorizing characters for generations
Illithid (elder brain, intellect devourer, mind flayer, mindwitness, neolithid, ulitharid, etc.) - get your cheesy sci-fi out of my campaign, you wierdos.
Flumph - you know this was created as a joke, right?
Gibbering Mouther - brilliant in the hands of a good DM
Grell - your players will be too busy laughing at it to fight effectively
Morkoth - it's like they aren't even trying to be original anymore.
Neogi - intelligent spider people from outer space.  And "from outer space" is always code for "psionics lol".
Nothic - fun to fight at low levels.
Slaad (Blue, Death, Gray, Green, Red, etc.) - "but it has an ovipositor!" Pbbbth.
Star Spawn - Ever get eaten by a grue?  Now's your chance!


----------



## Tazawa (Jan 28, 2020)

Aboleth 22
Balhannoth 20
Beholder 23
Berbalang 21
Blue Slaad 20
Choker 17 
Chuul 20
Cloaker 20
Death Kiss 18
Death Slaad 21
Elder Brain 21
Flumph 15
Gauth 18
Gazer 20
Gibbering Mouther 21
Gray Slaad 4-2=2
Green Slaad 18
Grell 18
Intellect Devourer 18 
Mind Flayer 17
Mindwitness 20
Morkoth 20
Neogi 21
Neothelid 20
Nothic 21
Otyugh 22+1=23
Red Slaad 20
Spectator 20
Star Spawn 21
Ulitharid 21


----------



## Torquar (Jan 28, 2020)

Aboleth 22
Balhannoth 20
Beholder 23
Berbalang 21
Blue Slaad 20
Choker 17
Chuul 20
Cloaker 20
Death Kiss 18
Death Slaad 21
Elder Brain 21
Flumph 15
Gauth 18
Gazer 20
Gibbering Mouther 21
*Gray Slaad 2-2 = gone!*
Green Slaad 18
Grell 18
Intellect Devourer 18
*Mind Flayer 18*
Mindwitness 20
Morkoth 20
Neogi 21
Neothelid 20
Nothic 21
Otyugh 23
Red Slaad 20
Spectator 20
Star Spawn 21
Ulitharid 21


----------



## Zio_the_dark (Jan 28, 2020)

Aboleth 22
Balhannoth 20
Beholder 23
Berbalang 21
Blue Slaad 20
Choker 17
Chuul 20
Cloaker 20
Death Kiss 18
Death Slaad 21
Elder Brain 21
Flumph 15
Gauth 18
Gazer 20
Gibbering Mouther 21
Green Slaad 18
*Grell 16
Intellect Devourer 19*
Mind Flayer 18
Mindwitness 20
Morkoth 20
Neogi 21
Neothelid 20
Nothic 21
Otyugh 23
Red Slaad 20
Spectator 20
Star Spawn 21
Ulitharid 21


----------



## Eyes of Nine (Jan 28, 2020)

Aboleth 22
Balhannoth 20
Beholder 23
Berbalang 21
Blue Slaad 20
*Choker 15*
Chuul 20
Cloaker 20
Death Kiss 18
Death Slaad 21
Elder Brain 21
*Flumph 16*
Gauth 18
Gazer 20
Gibbering Mouther 21
Green Slaad 18
Grell 16
Intellect Devourer 19
Mind Flayer 18
Mindwitness 20
Morkoth 20
Neogi 21
Neothelid 20
Nothic 21
Otyugh 23
Red Slaad 20
Spectator 20
Star Spawn 21
Ulitharid 21


----------



## RogueJK (Jan 28, 2020)

Aboleth 22
Balhannoth 20
*Beholder 23  Iconic, flavorful, powerful bad guys.  Bust one out and watch the party squirm.*
Berbalang 21
Blue Slaad 20
Choker 15
Chuul 20
Cloaker 20
Death Kiss 18
Death Slaad 21
Elder Brain 21
*Flumph 14  Other than being a dumb inside joke for old-school D&Ders, they bring nothing to the table.*
Gauth 18
Gazer 20
Gibbering Mouther 21
Green Slaad 18
Grell 16
Intellect Devourer 19
Mind Flayer 18
Mindwitness 20
Morkoth 20
Neogi 21
Neothelid 20
Nothic 21
Otyugh 23
Red Slaad 20
Spectator 20
Star Spawn 21
Ulitharid 21


----------



## Tonguez (Jan 28, 2020)

RogueJK said:


> *Flumph 14  Other than being a dumb inside joke for old-school D&Ders, they bring nothing to the table.*





I introduced Titanic (Asteroid sized) sentient space travelling corals in one game I played, they used their tentacles to vaporize rock and absorb minerals from planets, however because they were good they would first send out small pods to explore and identify any sentient life first - these away teams took the form of flumphs


----------



## Eyes of Nine (Jan 28, 2020)

Tonguez said:


> I introduced Titanic (Asteroid sized) sentient space travelling corals in one game I played, they used their tentacles to vaporize rock and absorb minerals from planets, however because they were good they would first send out small pods to explore and identify any sentient life first - these away teams took the form of flumphs




That's a good enough reason for me to continue to upvote Flumphs for the rest of this poll...


----------



## Quartz (Jan 28, 2020)

RogueJK said:


> Flumph 14 _Other than being a dumb inside joke for old-school D&Ders, they bring nothing to the table._




Don't forget cushioning characters when they fall...


----------



## ccs (Jan 28, 2020)

Aboleth 22
Balhannoth 20
Beholder 23 
Berbalang 21
Blue Slaad 20
Choker 13
Chuul 20
Cloaker 20
Death Kiss 18
Death Slaad 21
Elder Brain 21
Flumph 14
Gauth 18
Gazer 20
Gibbering Mouther 21
Green Slaad 18
Grell 17
Intellect Devourer 19
Mind Flayer 18
Mindwitness 20
Morkoth 20
Neogi 21
Neothelid 20
Nothic 21
Otyugh 23
Red Slaad 20
Spectator 20
Star Spawn 21
Ulitharid 21


----------



## StormbringerAUS (Jan 28, 2020)

Aboleth 22
Balhannoth 20
Beholder 23
Berbalang 21
Blue Slaad 20
Choker 13
Chuul 20
Cloaker 20
Death Kiss 18
*Death Slaad 21 - 2 = 19*
Elder Brain 21
Flumph 14
Gauth 18
Gazer 20
Gibbering Mouther 21
Green Slaad 18
Grell 17
Intellect Devourer 19
*Mind Flayer 18 + 1 = 19*
Mindwitness 20
Morkoth 20
Neogi 21
Neothelid 20
Nothic 21
Otyugh 23
Red Slaad 20
Spectator 20
Star Spawn 21
Ulitharid 21


----------



## Quartz (Jan 28, 2020)

Aboleth 22
Balhannoth 20
Beholder 23
Berbalang 21
Blue Slaad 20
*Choker 13-2 = 11 DOWN*
Chuul 20
Cloaker 20
Death Kiss 18
Death Slaad 19
Elder Brain 21
*Flumph 14+1 = 15 UP*
Gauth 18
Gazer 20
Gibbering Mouther 21
Green Slaad 18
Grell 17
Intellect Devourer 19
Mind Flayer 19
Mindwitness 20
Morkoth 20
Neogi 21
Neothelid 20
Nothic 21
Otyugh 23
Red Slaad 20
Spectator 20
Star Spawn 21
Ulitharid 21

There really are too many too similar critters on this list. All the slaadi should be condensed, so too the Elder Brain, Mind Flayer, Neothelid, and Ulitharid.


----------



## werecorpse (Jan 29, 2020)

Torquar said:


> Aboleth 22
> Balhannoth 20
> Beholder 23
> Berbalang 21
> ...




Ha Ha! The Gray Slaad wins!

In aberrant survivor it’s the first to go that’s the winner. Congrats.


----------



## Legatus Legionis (Jan 29, 2020)

.


----------



## Eltab (Jan 29, 2020)

Aboleth 22
Balhannoth 20
Beholder 23
Berbalang 21
Blue Slaad 20
Choker 11
Chuul 20
Cloaker 20
Death Kiss 18
Death Slaad 19
Elder Brain 21
Flumph 15
Gauth 18
Gazer 20
Gibbering Mouther 21
Green Slaad 18
Grell 17
Intellect Devourer 19 - 2 = 17. Give me my brain back !
Mind Flayer 17
Mindwitness 20
Morkoth 20
Neogi 21
Neothelid 20
Nothic 21
Otyugh 23
Red Slaad 20
Spectator 21
Star Spawn 21+ 1 = 22. Worm That Walks is a Halloween BBEG extraordinaire.
Ulitharid 21

Gah, this list is too long to fit on just one screen.


----------



## Beleriphon (Jan 29, 2020)

Aboleth 22 + 1 = 23 You will voice Aboleth from now on. Aboleth commands it.
Balhannoth 20
Beholder 23
Berbalang 21
Blue Slaad 20
Choker 11
Chuul 20
Cloaker 20
Death Kiss 18
Death Slaad 19
Elder Brain 21
Flumph 15
Gauth 18
Gazer 20
Gibbering Mouther 21
Green Slaad 18
Grell 17
Intellect Devourer  17
Mind Flayer 17
Mindwitness 20
Morkoth 20
Neogi 21
Neothelid 20
Nothic 21
Otyugh 23
Red Slaad 20 - 2 = 18, it's funny cuz the font is red.
Spectator 21
Star Spawn 22
Ulitharid 21


----------



## TiwazTyrsfist (Jan 29, 2020)

Aboleth 23
Balhannoth 20
Beholder 23
Berbalang 21
Blue Slaad 20
Choker 11
Chuul 20
Cloaker 20
*Death Kiss 16*
Death Slaad 19
Elder Brain 21
Flumph 15
Gauth 18
Gazer 20
Gibbering Mouther 21
Green Slaad 18
Grell 17
Intellect Devourer  17
*Mind Flayer 18 - I think Mind Flayer's are on of D&Ds MOST iconic monsters.  *
Mindwitness 20
Morkoth 20
Neogi 21
Neothelid 20
Nothic 21
Otyugh 23
Red Slaad 18
Spectator 21
Star Spawn 22
Ulitharid 21


----------



## Giltonio_Santos (Jan 29, 2020)

Aboleth 23
Balhannoth 20
Beholder 23
Berbalang 21
Blue Slaad 20
Choker 11
Chuul 20
Cloaker 20
Death Kiss 16
Death Slaad 19
Elder Brain 21
Flumph 15
Gauth 18
Gazer 20
Gibbering Mouther 21
*Green Slaad 16*
Grell 17
Intellect Devourer 17
Mind Flayer 18
Mindwitness 20
Morkoth 20
*Neogi 22*
Neothelid 20
Nothic 21
Otyugh 23
Red Slaad 18
Spectator 21
Star Spawn 22
Ulitharid 21


----------



## Imaculata (Jan 29, 2020)

Aboleth 23
Balhannoth 20
Beholder 23
Berbalang 21
Blue Slaad 20
Choker 11
*Chuul 21 - I love a good aquatic monster*
Cloaker 20
Death Kiss 16
*Death Slaad 17*
Elder Brain 21
Flumph 15
Gauth 18
Gazer 20
Gibbering Mouther 21
Green Slaad 16
Grell 17
Intellect Devourer 17
Mind Flayer 18
Mindwitness 20
Morkoth 20
Neogi 22
Neothelid 20
Nothic 21
Otyugh 23
Red Slaad 18
Spectator 21
Star Spawn 22
Ulitharid 21


----------



## Torquar (Jan 29, 2020)

Aboleth 23
Balhannoth 20
Beholder 23
Berbalang 21
Blue Slaad 20
Choker 11
Chuul 21
Cloaker 20
Death Kiss 16
Death Slaad 17
Elder Brain 21
Flumph 15
Gauth 18
Gazer 20
Gibbering Mouther 21
*Green Slaad 14*
Grell 17
Intellect Devourer 17
*Mind Flayer 19*
Mindwitness 20
Morkoth 20
Neogi 22
Neothelid 20
Nothic 21
Otyugh 23
Red Slaad 18
Spectator 21
Star Spawn 22
Ulitharid 21


----------



## CleverNickName (Jan 29, 2020)

Aboleth 23
Balhannoth 20
Beholder 23
Berbalang 22
Blue Slaad 20
Choker 11
Chuul 21
Cloaker 20
Death Kiss 16
Death Slaad 17
Elder Brain 21
*Flumph 15+1=16*
Gauth 18
Gazer 20
Gibbering Mouther 21
Green Slaad 14
Grell 17
Intellect Devourer 17
*Mind Flayer 19-2=17*
Mindwitness 20
Morkoth 20
Neogi 22
Neothelid 20
Nothic 21
Otyugh 23
Red Slaad 18
Spectator 21
Star Spawn 22
Ulitharid 21


----------



## Son of the Serpent (Jan 29, 2020)

Aboleth 23
Balhannoth 20
Beholder 23
Berbalang 22
Blue Slaad 20
Choker 11
Chuul 21
*Cloaker 21*
Death Kiss 16
Death Slaad 17
Elder Brain 21
Flumph 16
Gauth 18
Gazer 20
Gibbering Mouther 21
Green Slaad 14
Grell 17
Intellect Devourer 17
*Mind Flayer 15*
Mindwitness 20
Morkoth 20
Neogi 22
Neothelid 20
Nothic 21
Otyugh 23
Red Slaad 18
Spectator 21
Star Spawn 22
Ulitharid 21

Had a neutral aligned grey elf vampire (turned at a young age) domain wizard in a very low optimization campaign (explaining being a vampire) who used corrupt magic as an arcane domain (dm and i agreed it made a great domain with great flavor, utility, and draw backs).  Took a cloaker as a familiar and wore him as a cloak.  He was my buddy.  Good times.  Good times...still have a level by level record of the character and bring him out to use him occasionally.  With his trusty cloak.


----------



## Sadras (Jan 29, 2020)

Aboleth 23
Balhannoth 20
Beholder 23
Berbalang 22
Blue Slaad 20
Choker 11
Chuul 21
Cloaker 21
Death Kiss 16
Death Slaad 17
Elder Brain 21
Flumph 16
Gauth 18
Gazer 20
Gibbering Mouther 21
*Green Slaad 14-2=12*
Grell 17
Intellect Devourer 17
*Mind Flayer 15+1=16 *
Mindwitness 20
Morkoth 20
Neogi 22
Neothelid 20
Nothic 21
Otyugh 23
Red Slaad 18
Spectator 21
Star Spawn 22
Ulitharid 21


----------



## Tallifer (Jan 29, 2020)

Aboleth 23
Balhannoth 20
Beholder 23
Berbalang 22
Blue Slaad 20
Choker 11
Chuul 21
Cloaker 21
Death Kiss 16
Death Slaad 17
Elder Brain 21
Flumph 16
Gauth 18
Gazer 20
Gibbering Mouther 21
Green Slaad 12
Grell 17
Intellect Devourer 17
*Mind Flayer 14 *
Mindwitness 20
Morkoth 20
Neogi 22
Neothelid 20
Nothic 21
Otyugh 23
Red Slaad 18
Spectator 21
*Star Spawn 23*
Ulitharid 21


----------



## akr71 (Jan 29, 2020)

Aboleth 23
Balhannoth 20
Beholder 23
Berbalang 22
*Blue Slaad 18*
Choker 11
Chuul 21
Cloaker 21
Death Kiss 16
Death Slaad 17
Elder Brain 21
Flumph 16
Gauth 18
Gazer 20
Gibbering Mouther 21
Green Slaad 12
Grell 17
Intellect Devourer 17
*Mind Flayer 15*
Mindwitness 20
Morkoth 20
Neogi 22
Neothelid 20
Nothic 21
Otyugh 23
Red Slaad 18
Spectator 21
Star Spawn 23
Ulitharid 21


----------



## Quartz (Jan 29, 2020)

Aboleth 23
Balhannoth 20
Beholder 23
Berbalang 22
Blue Slaad 18
Choker 11
Chuul 21
Cloaker 21
Death Kiss 16
Death Slaad 17
Elder Brain 21
*Flumph 16+1 = 17*
Gauth 18
Gazer 20
Gibbering Mouther 21
*Green Slaad 12-2 = 10*
Grell 17
Intellect Devourer 17
Mind Flayer 15
Mindwitness 20
Morkoth 20
Neogi 22
Neothelid 20
Nothic 21
Otyugh 23
Red Slaad 18
Spectator 21
Star Spawn 23
Ulitharid 21


----------



## jasper (Jan 29, 2020)

Aboleth 23
 Balhannoth 20
 Beholder 23
 Berbalang 22
 Blue Slaad 18
 Choker 11
 Chuul 21
 Cloaker 21
 Death Kiss 16
 Death Slaad 17
* Elder Brain 21 + 1 = 22 something for us old farts. Now get of my plane you kids*.
Flumph 16+1 = 17
 Gauth 18
 Gazer 20
 Gibbering Mouther 21
*Green Slaad 10 -2 = 8*
 Grell 17
 Intellect Devourer 17
 Mind Flayer 15
 Mindwitness 20
 Morkoth 20
 Neogi 22
 Neothelid 20
 Nothic 21
 Otyugh 23
 Red Slaad 18
 Spectator 21
 Star Spawn 23
 Ulitharid 21


----------



## Fenris-77 (Jan 29, 2020)

Aboleth 23
Balhannoth 20
Beholder 23
Berbalang 22
Blue Slaad 18
Choker 11
Chuul 21
Cloaker 21
Death Kiss 16
Death Slaad 17
Elder Brain 22
Flumph 17
Gauth 18
Gazer 20
Gibbering Mouther 21
*Green Slaad 6 CN, pshaw*
Grell 17
Intellect Devourer 17
*Mind Flayer 16 Keep the faith my tentacled friends*
Mindwitness 20
Morkoth 20
Neogi 22
Neothelid 20
Nothic 21
Otyugh 23
Red Slaad 18
Spectator 21
Star Spawn 23
Ulitharid 21


----------



## Zio_the_dark (Jan 29, 2020)

Aboleth 23
Balhannoth 20
Beholder 23
Berbalang 22
Blue Slaad 18
Choker 11
Chuul 21
Cloaker 21
Death Kiss 16
Death Slaad 17
Elder Brain 22
Flumph 17
Gauth 18
Gazer 20
Gibbering Mouther 21
Green Slaad 6
*Grell 15
Intellect Devourer 18*
Mind Flayer 16
Mindwitness 20
Morkoth 20
Neogi 22
Neothelid 20
Nothic 21
Otyugh 23
Red Slaad 18
Spectator 21
Star Spawn 23
Ulitharid 21


----------



## rczarnec (Jan 29, 2020)

Aboleth 23
Balhannoth 20
Beholder 23
Berbalang 22
Blue Slaad 18
Choker 11
Chuul 21
Cloaker 21
Death Kiss 16
Death Slaad 17
Elder Brain 22
Flumph 17
Gauth 18
Gazer 20
Gibbering Mouther 21
Green Slaad 6
*Grell 13*
Intellect Devourer 18
*Mind Flayer 17*
Mindwitness 20
Morkoth 20
Neogi 22
Neothelid 20
Nothic 21
Otyugh 23
Red Slaad 18
Spectator 21
Star Spawn 23
Ulitharid 21


----------



## Eyes of Nine (Jan 29, 2020)

Aboleth 23
Balhannoth 20
Beholder 23
Berbalang 22
Blue Slaad 18
Choker 11
Chuul 21
Cloaker 21
Death Kiss 16
Death Slaad 17
Elder Brain 22
*Flumph 18*
Gauth 18
Gazer 20
Gibbering Mouther 21
*Green Slaad 4*
Grell 13
Intellect Devourer 18
Mind Flayer 17
Mindwitness 20
Morkoth 20
Neogi 22
Neothelid 20
Nothic 21
Otyugh 23
Red Slaad 18
Spectator 21
Star Spawn 23
Ulitharid 21


----------



## Tyler Do'Urden (Jan 29, 2020)

Aboleth 23
 Balhannoth 20
 Beholder 23
 Berbalang 22
 Blue Slaad 18
 Choker 11
 Chuul 21
 Cloaker 21
 Death Kiss 16
 Death Slaad 17
 Elder Brain 22
Flumph 16 STOP UPVOTING THE MOST USELESS MONSTER IN THE GAME
 Gauth 18
 Gazer 20
 Gibbering Mouther 21
Green Slaad 4
 Grell 13
 Intellect Devourer 18
Mind Flayer 18 ILLITHID - ACCEPT NO SUBSTITUTES
 Mindwitness 20
 Morkoth 20
 Neogi 22
 Neothelid 20
 Nothic 21
 Otyugh 23
 Red Slaad 18
 Spectator 21
 Star Spawn 23
 Ulitharid 21


----------



## Fenris447 (Jan 29, 2020)

Aboleth 23
Balhannoth 20
Beholder 23
Berbalang 22
Blue Slaad 18
Choker 11
Chuul 21
Cloaker 21
Death Kiss 16
Death Slaad 17
Elder Brain 22
*Flumph 17 - Cant stop wont stop. My jellyfish friends must live.*
Gauth 18
Gazer 20
Gibbering Mouther 21
Green Slaad 4
*Grell 11 - The actually useless one. Might as well be a monstrosity.*
Intellect Devourer 18
Mind Flayer 18
Mindwitness 20
Morkoth 20
Neogi 22
Neothelid 20
Nothic 21
Otyugh 23
Red Slaad 18
Spectator 21
Star Spawn 23
Ulitharid 21


----------



## Sadras (Jan 29, 2020)

Who is birthing these Fenrises or Fenri?


----------



## Fenris447 (Jan 29, 2020)

Sadras said:


> Who is birthing these Fenrises or Fenri?



I believe there's just two of us. And I don't know about him, but I've been using this screen name for a good 16 years. _shrug_


----------



## Tazawa (Jan 29, 2020)

Aboleth 23
Balhannoth 20
Beholder 23
Berbalang 22
Blue Slaad 18
Choker 11
Chuul 21
Cloaker 21
Death Kiss 16
Death Slaad 17
Elder Brain 22
Flumph 17+1=18
Gauth 18
Gazer 20
Gibbering Mouther 21
Green Slaad 4-2=2
Grell 11
Intellect Devourer 18
Mind Flayer 18
Mindwitness 20
Morkoth 20
Neogi 22
Neothelid 20
Nothic 21
Otyugh 23
Red Slaad 18
Spectator 21
Star Spawn 23
Ulitharid 21


----------



## lowkey13 (Jan 29, 2020)

*Deleted by user*


----------



## Son of the Serpent (Jan 29, 2020)

Tyler Do'Urden said:


> Aboleth 23
> Balhannoth 20
> Beholder 23
> Berbalang 22
> ...



Are they truly though?  Ive seen worse.  Duck bunny, platypus, and the turducken (saw an actual entry for this in a magazine somewhere years ago and burned the page to make me feel better about what id just seen).


----------



## Son of the Serpent (Jan 29, 2020)

Aboleth 23
Balhannoth 20
Beholder 23
Berbalang 22
Blue Slaad 18
Choker 11
Chuul 21
Cloaker 21
Death Kiss 16
Death Slaad 17
Elder Brain 22
Flumph 19
Gauth 18
Gazer 20
Gibbering Mouther 21
Grell 11
Intellect Devourer 18
Mind Flayer 18
Mindwitness 20
Morkoth 20
Neogi 22
Neothelid 20
Nothic 21
Otyugh 23
Red Slaad 18
Spectator 21
Star Spawn 23
Ulitharid 21

Updated scores with green slaad removed.


----------



## OB1 (Jan 29, 2020)

Aboleth 23
Balhannoth 20
Beholder 23
Berbalang 22
Blue Slaad 18
Choker 11
Chuul 21
Cloaker 21
Death Kiss 16
Death Slaad 17
Elder Brain 22
Flumph 19
Gauth 18
Gazer 20
Gibbering Mouther 21
Grell 11
Intellect Devourer 18-2=16
Mind Flayer 18+1=19
Mindwitness 20
Morkoth 20
Neogi 22
Neothelid 20
Nothic 21
Otyugh 23
Red Slaad 18
Spectator 21
Star Spawn 23
Ulitharid 21


----------



## Yardiff (Jan 29, 2020)

Aboleth 23
Balhannoth 20
Beholder 23+1=24
Berbalang 22
Blue Slaad 18
Choker 11
Chuul 21
Cloaker 21
Death Kiss 16
Death Slaad 17
Elder Brain 22
Flumph 19-2=17
Gauth 18
Gazer 20
Gibbering Mouther 21
Grell 11
Intellect Devourer 16
Mind Flayer 19
Mindwitness 20
Morkoth 20
Neogi 22
Neothelid 20
Nothic 21
Otyugh 23
Red Slaad 18
Spectator 21
Star Spawn 23
Ulitharid 21


----------



## Swarmkeeper (Jan 29, 2020)

Aboleth 23
Balhannoth 20
Beholder 24
Berbalang 22
Blue Slaad 18
Choker 11
Chuul 21
Cloaker 21
Death Kiss 16
Death Slaad 17
Elder Brain 22
*Flumph 18*
Gauth 18
Gazer 20
Gibbering Mouther 21
Grell 11
Intellect Devourer 16
Mind Flayer 19
Mindwitness 20
Morkoth 20
Neogi 22
Neothelid 20
Nothic 21
Otyugh 23
*Red Slaad 16*
Spectator 21
Star Spawn 23
Ulitharid 21


----------



## Gradine (Jan 29, 2020)

Aboleth 23
Balhannoth 20
Beholder 24
Berbalang 22
Blue Slaad 18
*Choker 12*
Chuul 21
Cloaker 21
Death Kiss 16
Death Salad 17
Elder Brain 22
Flumph 18
Gauth 18
Gazer 20
Gibbering Mouther 21
Grell 11
*Intellect Devourer 14*
Mind Flayer 19
Mindwitness 20
Morkoth 20
Neogi 22
Neothelid 20
Nothic 21
Otyugh 23
Red Slaad 16
Spectator 21
Star Spawn 23
Ulitharid 21


----------



## Salthorae (Jan 29, 2020)

Aboleth 23
Balhannoth 20
Beholder 24
Berbalang 22
Blue Slaad 18
*Choker 12-2=10*
Chuul 21
Cloaker 21
Death Kiss 16
Death Salad 17
Elder Brain 22
Flumph 18
Gauth 18
Gazer 20
Gibbering Mouther 21
Grell 11
Intellect Devourer 14
Mind Flayer 19
Mindwitness 20
Morkoth 20
Neogi 22
Neothelid 20
Nothic 21
Otyugh 23
Red Slaad 16
Spectator 21
Star Spawn 23
*Ulitharid 21+1=22*

Consistency in my votes for now...


----------



## doctorbadwolf (Jan 29, 2020)

Aboleth 23
Balhannoth 20
Beholder 24
Berbalang 22
Blue Slaad 18
Choker 11
*Chuul 22*
Cloaker 21
Death Kiss 16
Death Slaad 17
Elder Brain 22
Flumph 19-2=17
Gauth 18
Gazer 20
Gibbering Mouther 21
Grell 11
Intellect Devourer 16
*Mind Flayer 17 - Rrakkma time, good buddies*
Mindwitness 20
Morkoth 20
Neogi 22
Neothelid 20
Nothic 21
Otyugh 23
Red Slaad 18
Spectator 21
Star Spawn 23
Ulitharid 21

My players were exploring an island that had been overrun with aberrations, off the coast of Sharn. It had previously been the tower of the Kobold Wizard’s deceased master, an ancient gold dragon. After the masters death at the hands of an ancient red, the red briefly took over the tower and then moved on, leaving it vacant and largely undefended.
Then airborne goblinoid pirates on wyverns and winged drakes took the island, and last the party had heard, that was what they’d have to face. 
they got there and found dolgaunts and dolgrims patrolling the island, and in the basement of the tower were ambushed by a corrupted ambush drake that had grown an extra set of pincered arms and long whipping tentacles like a chuul.
Later, in the tower, they found the source of aberrant energy, in a corruption of the towers Arcane orrery, causing a false alignment with Xoriat, the plane of madness. 

Then, the Matriarch showed up. A second chuul-drake they’d fought had emited a terrible screech that awoke the chuul-wyvern matriarch, and set it to feed.

I took a chuul, pumped it’s attack, damage, and HP, made it legendary, gave it a tail attack in place of tentacles, and gave it control over local aberrations with a mix of actions, legendary actions, and aura, and a life-drain reaction and legendary action where it could deal necrotic damage to an aberration under its control to heal itself.
This thing could grapple, poison, emit a poison cloud, make all aberrations within 60ft emit poison spores, make all aberrations with 300ft move toward it (and if already near, move or attack), use frightful presence, and a couple more little things.
Combined with various plant blights hiding in the component garden and as vines crawling the sides of the tower, some lesser chuul-drakes (just reflavored chuul), and dolgaunts and dolgrims coming up the inside of the tower in waves, it was a very challenging fight that used nearly all their resources.

It was cool as hell.


----------



## The Glen (Jan 29, 2020)

Aboleth 23
Balhannoth 20
Beholder 24
Berbalang 22
Blue Slaad 18
Choker 11
Chuul 22
Cloaker 21
Death Kiss 16
Death Slaad 17
Elder Brain 22
*Flumph 18 The bigger the cushion the better the pushin'*
Gauth 18
Gazer 20
Gibbering Mouther 21
Grell 11
Intellect Devourer 16
*Mind Flayer 15 Overrated Calamari*
Mindwitness 20
Morkoth 20
Neogi 22
Neothelid 20
Nothic 21
Otyugh 23
Red Slaad 18
Spectator 21
Star Spawn 23
Ulitharid 21


----------



## Tonguez (Jan 29, 2020)

Aboleth 23
Balhannoth 20
Beholder 24
Berbalang 22
Blue Slaad 18
Choker 11
Chuul 22
Cloaker 21
Death Kiss 16
Death Slaad 17
Elder Brain 22
Flumph 19 - Wibble wobble
Gauth 18
Gazer 20
Gibbering Mouther 21
Grell 11
Intellect Devourer 16
Mind Flayer 15 
Mindwitness 20
Morkoth 20
Neogi 22
Neothelid 20
Nothic 21
Otyugh 23
Red Slaad 16 - still too many of these leafy menaces!
Spectator 21
Star Spawn 23
Ulitharid 21


----------



## chrisrtld (Jan 29, 2020)

Aboleth 23
Balhannoth 20
Beholder 24
Berbalang 22
Blue Slaad 18
Choker 11
Chuul 22
Cloaker 21
Death Kiss 16
Death Slaad 17
Elder Brain 22
*Flumph 17*
Gauth 18
Gazer 20
Gibbering Mouther 21
Grell 11
Intellect Devourer 16
*Mind Flayer 16*
Mindwitness 20
Morkoth 20
Neogi 22
Neothelid 20
Nothic 21
Otyugh 23
Red Slaad 16
Spectator 21
Star Spawn 23
Ulitharid 21


----------



## Fenris-77 (Jan 29, 2020)

Fenris447 said:


> I believe there's just two of us. And I don't know about him, but I've been using this screen name for a good 16 years. _shrug_



Me too, for almost exactly that amount of time. Weird.   I picked it for my love of Norse mythology, and also for my love of Space Wolves. If it was just the myth I would have gone with Fenrir.

_edit_ I'm lying, it's closer to 18 years, so maybe not so weird. Not that it's a contest.


----------



## dave2008 (Jan 29, 2020)

Aboleth 23
Balhannoth 20
*Beholder 25*
Berbalang 22
Blue Slaad 18
Choker 11
Chuul 22
Cloaker 21
Death Kiss 16
Death Slaad 17
Elder Brain 22
Flumph 17
Gauth 18
Gazer 20
Gibbering Mouther 21
*Grell 9*
Intellect Devourer 16
Mind Flayer 16
Mindwitness 20
Morkoth 20
Neogi 22
Neothelid 20
Nothic 21
Otyugh 23
Red Slaad 16
Spectator 21
Star Spawn 23
Ulitharid 21

Man this contest is moving fast!


----------



## Fenris447 (Jan 29, 2020)

Fenris-77 said:


> Me too, for almost exactly that amount of time. Weird.   I picked it for my love of Norse mythology, and also for my love of Space Wolves. If it was just the myth I would have gone with Fenrir.
> 
> _edit_ I'm lying, it's closer to 18 years, so maybe not so weird. Not that it's a contest.




Yeah you got me beat. I think it was around 7th or 8th grade, and I'm 30 now, so you can do the math. I picked it based on the GTC Fenris, a human cruiser from a old (and amazing) game called Freespace. The ships were named after mythological figures, so I indirectly also got it from that. And the number just had a nice ring to it.


----------



## Quartz (Jan 29, 2020)

Fenris447 said:


> from a old (and amazing) game called Freespace.





It's still an amazing game and has received a large number of updates.


----------



## Fenris447 (Jan 29, 2020)

Quartz said:


> It's still an amazing game and has received a large number of updates.



Oh believe me I know. If anyone's interested, go to hard-light.net.

Buuuuuuuuut back to the topic, *Flumphs are beautiful and I will die defending them in this poll.*


----------



## Eltab (Jan 29, 2020)

Aboleth 23
Balhannoth 20
Beholder 25
Berbalang 22
Blue Slaad 18
Choker 11
Chuul 22
Cloaker 21
Death Kiss 16
Death Slaad 17
Elder Brain 22
Flumph 17
Gauth 18
Gazer 20
Gibbering Mouther 21
Grell 9
Intellect Devourer 16 - 2 = 14. Still don't want anything that makes me dumber.
Mind Flayer 16
Mindwitness 20
Morkoth 20
Neogi 22
Neothelid 20
Nothic 21
Otyugh 23
Red Slaad 16
Spectator 21
Star Spawn 23 + 1 = 24  I am the living swarm
Ulitharid 21


----------



## Wiseblood (Jan 29, 2020)

Aboleth 23
Balhannoth 20
Beholder 25+1=26
Berbalang 22
Blue Slaad 18
Choker 11
Chuul 22
Cloaker 21
Death Kiss 16
Death Slaad 17
Elder Brain 22
Flumph 17
Gauth 18
Gazer 20
Gibbering Mouther 21
Grell 9-2=7
Intellect Devourer 14
Mind Flayer 16
Mindwitness 20
Morkoth 20
Neogi 22
Neothelid 20
Nothic 21
Otyugh 23
Red Slaad 16
Spectator 21
Star Spawn 24  
Ulitharid 21

Oddly enough I disagree with myself. I like the grell I find them inscrutable. 

I am an agent of chaos.


----------



## generic (Jan 29, 2020)

Aboleth 23
Balhannoth 20
Beholder 26
Berbalang 22
Blue Slaad 18
Choker 11
Chuul 22
Cloaker 21
Death Kiss 16
Death Slaad 17
Elder Brain 22
Flumph 17
Gauth 18
Gazer 20
Gibbering Mouther 21
*Grell 7 - 2 = 5  It's a brain with a beak and legs... so, it's standard fare here in the Far Realm*
Intellect Devourer 14
Mind Flayer 16
Mindwitness 20
Morkoth 20
Neogi 22
Neothelid 20
Nothic 21
Otyugh 23
Red Slaad 16
Spectator 21
*Star Spawn 24 + 1 = 25 The children of the mother are numerous*
Ulitharid 21


----------



## Salthorae (Jan 30, 2020)

Aebir-Toril said:


> It's a brain with a beak and legs... so, it's standard fare here in the Far Realm




hehe... so true. Intellect devourer doesn't even have the beak...


----------



## StormbringerAUS (Jan 30, 2020)

Aboleth 23
Balhannoth 20
Beholder 26
Berbalang 22
Blue Slaad 18
Choker 11
Chuul 22
Cloaker 21
Death Kiss 16
*Death Slaad 17 - 2 = 15*
Elder Brain 22
Flumph 17
Gauth 18
Gazer 20
Gibbering Mouther 21
Grell 5  
Intellect Devourer 14
*Mind Flayer 16 + 1 = 17*
Mindwitness 20
Morkoth 20
Neogi 22
Neothelid 20
Nothic 21
Otyugh 23
Red Slaad 16
Spectator 21
Star Spawn 25
Ulitharid 21


----------



## Legatus Legionis (Jan 30, 2020)

.


----------



## TiwazTyrsfist (Jan 30, 2020)

Aboleth 23
Balhannoth 20
Beholder 26
Berbalang 22
Blue Slaad 18
Choker 11
Chuul 22
Cloaker 21
Death Kiss 16
Death Slaad 15
Elder Brain 22
Flumph 17
Gauth 18
Gazer 20
Gibbering Mouther 21
*Grell 3 *
Intellect Devourer 14
*Mind Flayer 16*
Mindwitness 20
Morkoth 20
Neogi 22
Neothelid 20
Nothic 21
Otyugh 23
Red Slaad 16
Spectator 22
Star Spawn 25
Ulitharid 21


----------



## Eyes of Nine (Jan 30, 2020)

560 votes, ~43 votes per day. This one's going to go long...


----------



## Wiseblood (Jan 30, 2020)

chrisshorb said:


> 560 votes, ~43 votes per day. This one's going to go long...



Time to focus fire!


----------



## Harzel (Jan 30, 2020)

Corrections for skipped votes from @DM Dave1, @Gradine, and @Salthorae.

Aboleth 23
Balhannoth 20
Beholder 26
Berbalang 22
Blue Slaad 18
*Choker 11 + 1 - 2 = 10*
Chuul 22
Cloaker 21
Death Kiss 16
Death Slaad 15
Elder Brain 22
*Flumph 17 + 1 = 18*
Gauth 18
Gazer 20
Gibbering Mouther 21
Grell 3
*Intellect Devourer 14 - 2 = 12*
Mind Flayer 16
Mindwitness 20
Morkoth 20
Neogi 22
Neothelid 20
Nothic 21
Otyugh 23
*Red Slaad 16 - 2 = 14*
Spectator 22
Star Spawn 25
*Ulitharid 21 + 1 = 22*


----------



## Harzel (Jan 30, 2020)

Aboleth 23
Balhannoth 20
Beholder 26
Berbalang 22
Blue Slaad 18
Choker 10
Chuul 22
Cloaker 21
*Death Kiss 16 + 1 = 17*
Death Slaad 15
Elder Brain 22
*Flumph 18 - 2 = 16*
Gauth 18
Gazer 20
Gibbering Mouther 21
Grell 3
Intellect Devourer 12
Mind Flayer 16
Mindwitness 20
Morkoth 20
Neogi 22
Neothelid 20
Nothic 21
Otyugh 23
Red Slaad 14
Spectator 22
Star Spawn 25
Ulitharid 22


----------



## Torquar (Jan 30, 2020)

Aboleth 23
Balhannoth 20
Beholder 26
Berbalang 22
Blue Slaad 18
Choker 10
Chuul 22
Cloaker 21
Death Kiss 17
Death Slaad 15
Elder Brain 22
Flumph 16
Gauth 18
Gazer 20
Gibbering Mouther 21
Grell 3
Intellect Devourer 12
*Mind Flayer 17*
Mindwitness 20
Morkoth 20
Neogi 22
Neothelid 20
Nothic 21
Otyugh 23
*Red Slaad 12*
Spectator 22
Star Spawn 25
Ulitharid 22


----------



## Sadras (Jan 30, 2020)

Aboleth 23
Balhannoth 20
Beholder 26
Berbalang 22
Blue Slaad 18
Choker 10
Chuul 22
Cloaker 21
Death Kiss 17
Death Slaad 15
Elder Brain 22
Flumph 16
Gauth 18
Gazer 20
Gibbering Mouther 21
Grell 3
Intellect Devourer 12
*Mind Flayer 17+1=18*
Mindwitness 20
Morkoth 20
Neogi 22
Neothelid 20
Nothic 21
Otyugh 23
*Red Slaad 12-2=10*
Spectator 22
Star Spawn 25
Ulitharid 22


----------



## CleverNickName (Jan 30, 2020)

Aboleth 23
Balhannoth 20
Beholder 26
Berbalang 22
Blue Slaad 18
Choker 10
Chuul 22
Cloaker 21
Death Kiss 17
Death Slaad 15
Elder Brain 22
*Flumph 16+1=17*
Gauth 18
Gazer 20
Gibbering Mouther 21
Grell 3
Intellect Devourer 12
*Mind Flayer 18-2=16*
Mindwitness 20
Morkoth 20
Neogi 22
Neothelid 20
Nothic 21
Otyugh 23
Red Slaad 10
Spectator 22
Star Spawn 25
Ulitharid 22


----------



## Tallifer (Jan 30, 2020)

Aboleth 23
Balhannoth 20
Beholder 26
Berbalang 22
Blue Slaad 18
Choker 10
Chuul 22
Cloaker 21
Death Kiss 17
Death Slaad 15
Elder Brain 22
Flumph 17
Gauth 18
Gazer 20
Gibbering Mouther 21
Grell 3
Intellect Devourer 12
*Mind Flayer 14*
Mindwitness 20
Morkoth 20
Neogi 22
Neothelid 20
Nothic 21
Otyugh 23
Red Slaad 10
Spectator 22
*Star Spawn 26*
Ulitharid 22


----------



## Quartz (Jan 30, 2020)

Aboleth 23
Balhannoth 20
Beholder 26
Berbalang 22
Blue Slaad 18
Choker 10
Chuul 22
Cloaker 21
Death Kiss 17
Death Slaad 15
Elder Brain 22
*Flumph 17+1=18*
Gauth 18
Gazer 20
Gibbering Mouther 21
*Grell 3-2=1 FINISH IT*
Intellect Devourer 12
Mind Flayer 14
Mindwitness 20
Morkoth 20
Neogi 22
Neothelid 20
Nothic 21
Otyugh 23
Red Slaad 10
Spectator 22
Star Spawn 26
Ulitharid 22


----------



## mortwatcher (Jan 30, 2020)

Aboleth 23
Balhannoth 20
Beholder 27
Berbalang 22
Blue Slaad 18
Choker 10
Chuul 22
Cloaker 21
Death Kiss 17
Death Slaad 15
Elder Brain 22
Flumph 18
Gauth 18
Gazer 20
Gibbering Mouther 21
Grell 1-2=-1 FATALITY
Intellect Devourer 12
Mind Flayer 14
Mindwitness 20
Morkoth 20
Neogi 22
Neothelid 20
Nothic 21
Otyugh 23
Red Slaad 10
Spectator 22
Star Spawn 26
Ulitharid 22


----------



## dave2008 (Jan 30, 2020)

*Aboleth 24*
Balhannoth 20
Beholder 27
Berbalang 22
Blue Slaad 18
*Choker 8*
Chuul 22
Cloaker 21
Death Kiss 17
Death Slaad 15
Elder Brain 22
Flumph 18
Gauth 18
Gazer 20
Gibbering Mouther 21
Intellect Devourer 12
Mind Flayer 14
Mindwitness 20
Morkoth 20
Neogi 22
Neothelid 20
Nothic 21
Otyugh 23
Red Slaad 10
Spectator 22
Star Spawn 26
Ulitharid 22


----------



## Son of the Serpent (Jan 30, 2020)

Aboleth 24
Balhannoth 20
Beholder 25
Berbalang 22
Blue Slaad 18
Choker 8
Chuul 22
Cloaker 22
Death Kiss 17
Death Slaad 15
Elder Brain 22
Flumph 18
Gauth 18
Gazer 20
Gibbering Mouther 21
Intellect Devourer 12
Mind Flayer 14
Mindwitness 20
Morkoth 20
Neogi 22
Neothelid 20
Nothic 21
Otyugh 23
Red Slaad 10
Spectator 22
Star Spawn 26
Ulitharid 22


----------



## Imaculata (Jan 30, 2020)

Aboleth 24
Balhannoth 20
*Beholder 23 - You are popular, so you will die!*
Berbalang 22
Blue Slaad 18
Choker 8
*Chuul 23*
Cloaker 22
Death Kiss 17
Death Slaad 15
Elder Brain 22
Flumph 18
Gauth 18
Gazer 20
Gibbering Mouther 21
Intellect Devourer 12
Mind Flayer 14
Mindwitness 20
Morkoth 20
Neogi 22
Neothelid 20
Nothic 21
Otyugh 23
Red Slaad 10
Spectator 22
Star Spawn 26
Ulitharid 22


----------



## lowkey13 (Jan 30, 2020)

*Deleted by user*


----------



## Giltonio_Santos (Jan 30, 2020)

Aboleth 24
Balhannoth 20
Beholder 23
Berbalang 22
Blue Slaad 18
Choker 8
Chuul 23
Cloaker 22
Death Kiss 17
Death Slaad 15
Elder Brain 22
Flumph 19
Gauth 18
Gazer 20
Gibbering Mouther 21
Intellect Devourer 12
*Mind Flayer 15*
Mindwitness 20
Morkoth 20
Neogi 22
Neothelid 20
Nothic 21
Otyugh 23
*Red Slaad 08*
Spectator 22
Star Spawn 24
Ulitharid 22


----------



## akr71 (Jan 30, 2020)

Aboleth 24
Balhannoth 20
Beholder 23
Berbalang 22
*Blue Slaad 16*
Choker 8
Chuul 23
Cloaker 22
Death Kiss 17
Death Slaad 15
Elder Brain 22
Flumph 19
Gauth 18
Gazer 20
Gibbering Mouther 21
Intellect Devourer 12
*Mind Flayer 16*
Mindwitness 20
Morkoth 20
Neogi 22
Neothelid 20
Nothic 21
Otyugh 23
Red Slaad 08
Spectator 22
Star Spawn 24
Ulitharid 22


----------



## Fenris-77 (Jan 30, 2020)

Aboleth 24
Balhannoth 20
Beholder 23
Berbalang 22
Blue Slaad 18
*Choker 6 Chokers are so 90's, but not good 90's*
Chuul 23
Cloaker 22
Death Kiss 17
Death Slaad 15
Elder Brain 22
Flumph 19
Gauth 18
Gazer 20
Gibbering Mouther 21
Intellect Devourer 12
*Mind Flayer 15 Save Tentacle McTentacle face*
Mindwitness 20
Morkoth 20
Neogi 22
Neothelid 20
Nothic 21
Otyugh 23
Red Slaad 10
Spectator 22
Star Spawn 24
Ulitharid 22


----------



## Sadras (Jan 30, 2020)

Fixing the numbers @Fenris-77 posted from an old post
EDIT: Just in case there is confusion these are not my + and -, but the previous poster's.
I have already voted today.

Aboleth 24
Balhannoth 20
Beholder 23
Berbalang 22
*Blue Slaad 16*
*Choker 8-2=6*
Chuul 23
Cloaker 22
Death Kiss 17
Death Slaad 15
Elder Brain 22
Flumph 19
Gauth 18
Gazer 20
Gibbering Mouther 21
Intellect Devourer 12
*Mind Flayer 16+1=17*
Mindwitness 20
Morkoth 20
Neogi 22
Neothelid 20
Nothic 21
Otyugh 23
*Red Slaad 08*
Spectator 22
Star Spawn 24
Ulitharid 22


----------



## Tonguez (Jan 30, 2020)

Aboleth 24
Balhannoth 20
Beholder 23
Berbalang 22
Blue Slaad 16
Choker 6 
Chuul 23
Cloaker 22
Death Kiss 17
Death Slaad 15
Elder Brain 22
Flumph 20
Gauth 18
Gazer 20
Gibbering Mouther 21
Intellect Devourer 12
*Mind Flayer 15*
Mindwitness 20
Morkoth 20
Neogi 22
Neothelid 20
Nothic 21
Otyugh 23
Red Slaad 10
Spectator 22
Star Spawn 24
Ulitharid 22

lol, thank Sadras, cross posts are sooo fun ....


----------



## Sadras (Jan 30, 2020)

Accounting and fixing the numbers as @Tonguez and I cross-posted

Aboleth 24
Balhannoth 20
Beholder 23
Berbalang 22
Blue Slaad 16
Choker 6
Chuul 23
Cloaker 22
Death Kiss 17
Death Slaad 15
Elder Brain 22
*Flumph 19+1=20*
Gauth 18
Gazer 20
Gibbering Mouther 21
Intellect Devourer 12
*Mind Flayer 17-2=15*
Mindwitness 20
Morkoth 20
Neogi 22
Neothelid 20
Nothic 21
Otyugh 23
Red Slaad 08
Spectator 22
Star Spawn 24
Ulitharid 22


----------



## Maxperson (Jan 30, 2020)

Aboleth 24
Balhannoth 20
Beholder 24
Berbalang 22
Blue Slaad 16
Choker 6
Chuul 23
Cloaker 22
Death Kiss 17
Death Slaad 15
Elder Brain 22
Flumph 18
Gauth 18
Gazer 20
Gibbering Mouther 21
Intellect Devourer 12
Mind Flayer 15
Mindwitness 20
Morkoth 20
Neogi 22
Neothelid 20
Nothic 21
Otyugh 23
Red Slaad 08
Spectator 22
Star Spawn 24
Ulitharid 22


----------



## Tazawa (Jan 30, 2020)

Aboleth 24
Balhannoth 20
Beholder 24
Berbalang 22
Blue Slaad 16
Choker 6
Chuul 23
Cloaker 22
Death Kiss 17
Death Slaad 15
Elder Brain 22
Flumph 18+1=19
Gauth 18
Gazer 20
Gibbering Mouther 21
Intellect Devourer 12
Mind Flayer 15
Mindwitness 20
Morkoth 20
Neogi 22
Neothelid 20
Nothic 21
Otyugh 23
Red Slaad 8-2=6
Spectator 22
Star Spawn 24
Ulitharid 22


----------



## Eyes of Nine (Jan 30, 2020)

Aboleth 24
Balhannoth 20
Beholder 24
Berbalang 22
Blue Slaad 16
*Choker 4*
Chuul 23
Cloaker 22
Death Kiss 17
Death Slaad 15
Elder Brain 22
Flumph 19
Gauth 18
Gazer 20
Gibbering Mouther 21
Intellect Devourer 12
*Mind Flayer 16*
Mindwitness 20
Morkoth 20
Neogi 22
Neothelid 20
Nothic 21
Otyugh 23
Red Slaad 6
Spectator 22
Star Spawn 24
Ulitharid 22


----------



## Tyler Do'Urden (Jan 30, 2020)

Aboleth 24
 Balhannoth 20
 Beholder 24
 Berbalang 22
 Blue Slaad 16
 Choker 6
 Chuul 23
 Cloaker 22
 Death Kiss 17
 Death Slaad 15
 Elder Brain 22
 Flumph 17 You're all trying to make the Flumph happen to spite me. Really, though - have you ever actually used it in a game?
 Gauth 18
 Gazer 20
 Gibbering Mouther 21
 Intellect Devourer 12
 Mind Flayer 16
 Mindwitness 20
 Morkoth 20
 Neogi 22
 Neothelid 20
 Nothic 21
 Otyugh 23
 Red Slaad 8-2=6
 Spectator 22
 Star Spawn 24
 Ulitharid 22


----------



## Fenris447 (Jan 30, 2020)

EDIT: Fixing since it looks like we missed Chrisshorb and Tazawa

Aboleth 24
Balhannoth 20
Beholder 24
Berbalang 22
Blue Slaad 16
*Choker 2*
Chuul 23
Cloaker 22
Death Kiss 17
Death Slaad 15
Elder Brain 22
*Flumph 18 Yes I have. And they were beautiful.*
Gauth 18
Gazer 20
Gibbering Mouther 21
Intellect Devourer 12
*Mind Flayer 17*
Mindwitness 20
Morkoth 20
Neogi 22
Neothelid 20
Nothic 21
Otyugh 23
*Red Slaad 4*
Spectator 22
Star Spawn 24
Ulitharid 22


----------



## Wiseblood (Jan 30, 2020)

Aboleth 24
Balhannoth 20
Beholder 24
Berbalang 22
Blue Slaad 16
*Choker 2-2=0*
Chuul 23
Cloaker 22
Death Kiss 17
Death Slaad 15
Elder Brain 22
Flumph 18
Gauth 18
Gazer 20
Gibbering Mouther 21
Intellect Devourer 12
Mind Flayer 17
Mindwitness 20
Morkoth 20
Neogi 22
Neothelid 20
Nothic 21
Otyugh 23
Red Slaad 4
Spectator 22
Star Spawn 24
Ulitharid 22

Choked out.


----------



## Zio_the_dark (Jan 30, 2020)

Aboleth 24
Balhannoth 20
Beholder 24
Berbalang 22
Blue Slaad 16
Chuul 23
Cloaker 22
Death Kiss 17
Death Slaad 15
Elder Brain 22
Flumph 18
Gauth 18
Gazer 20
Gibbering Mouther 21
*Intellect Devourer 13*
Mind Flayer 17
Mindwitness 20
Morkoth 20
Neogi 22
Neothelid 20
Nothic 21
Otyugh 23
*Red Slaad 2*
Spectator 22
Star Spawn 24
Ulitharid 22

edit @Wiseblood you probably forgot to upvote something


----------



## rczarnec (Jan 30, 2020)

Aboleth 24
*Balhannoth 18*
Beholder 24
Berbalang 22
Blue Slaad 16
Chuul 23
Cloaker 22
Death Kiss 17
Death Slaad 15
Elder Brain 22
*Flumph 19*
Gauth 18
Gazer 20
Gibbering Mouther 21
Intellect Devourer 13
Mind Flayer 17
Mindwitness 20
Morkoth 20
Neogi 22
Neothelid 20
Nothic 21
Otyugh 23
Red Slaad 2
Spectator 22
Star Spawn 24
Ulitharid 22


----------



## OB1 (Jan 30, 2020)

Aboleth 24
Balhannoth 18
Beholder 24
Berbalang 22
Blue Slaad 16
Chuul 23
Cloaker 22
Death Kiss 17
Death Slaad 15
Elder Brain 22
Flumph 19-2=17
Gauth 18
Gazer 20
Gibbering Mouther 21
Intellect Devourer 13
Mind Flayer 17+1=18
Mindwitness 20
Morkoth 20
Neogi 22
Neothelid 20
Nothic 21
Otyugh 23
Red Slaad 2
Spectator 22
Star Spawn 24
Ulitharid 22


----------



## Wiseblood (Jan 30, 2020)

Zio_the_dark said:


> Aboleth 24
> Balhannoth 20
> Beholder 24
> Berbalang 22
> ...



You’re right! I thought I had upvoted the eye tyrant. How do I correct that without looking like a cheater?


----------



## Charlaquin (Jan 30, 2020)

Aboleth 24
Balhannoth 18
Beholder 24 +1 = 25. For @Wiseblood.
Berbalang 22
Blue Slaad 16
Chuul 23
Cloaker 22
Death Kiss 17
Death Slaad 15
Elder Brain 22
Flumph 17
Gauth 18
Gazer 20
Gibbering Mouther 21
Intellect Devourer 13
Mind Flayer 18
Mindwitness 20
Morkoth 20
Neogi 22
Neothelid 20 +1 = 21. Be free, little tadpoles! Throw off the shackles your elder brain overlords have forced upon you!
Nothic 21
Otyugh 23
Red Slaad 2 -2 = 0. Let’s trim this list down a little.
Spectator 22
Star Spawn 24
Ulitharid 22


----------



## Charlaquin (Jan 30, 2020)

Wiseblood said:


> You’re right! I thought I had upvoted the eye tyrant. How do I correct that without looking like a cheater?



I got you.


----------



## doctorbadwolf (Jan 30, 2020)

Aboleth 24
Balhannoth 18
Beholder 25
*Berbalang 23*
Blue Slaad 16
Chuul 23
Cloaker 22
Death Kiss 17
Death Slaad 15
Elder Brain 22
Flumph 17
Gauth 18
Gazer 20
Gibbering Mouther 21
*Intellect Devourer 11*
Mind Flayer 18
Mindwitness 20
Morkoth 20
Neogi 22
Neothelid 21
Nothic 21
Otyugh 23
Spectator 22
Star Spawn 24
Ulitharid 22


----------



## Worrgrendel (Jan 30, 2020)

Aboleth 24
Balhannoth 18
Beholder 25 +1 = 26 (Behold thy greatness)
Berbalang 23
Blue Slaad 16
Chuul 23
Cloaker 22
Death Kiss 17
Death Slaad 15
Elder Brain 22
Flumph 17 - 2 = 15 (It's an aberation that it is even on the aberration list)
Gauth 18
Gazer 20
Gibbering Mouther 21
Intellect Devourer 11
Mind Flayer 18
Mindwitness 20
Morkoth 20
Neogi 22
Neothelid 21
Nothic 21
Otyugh 23
Spectator 22
Star Spawn 24
Ulitharid 22


----------



## Salthorae (Jan 30, 2020)

Aboleth 24
Balhannoth 18
Beholder 26 
Berbalang 23
Blue Slaad 16
*Chuul 23-2=21 - too many "u"s*
Cloaker 22
Death Kiss 17
Death Slaad 15
Elder Brain 22
Flumph 15 
Gauth 18
Gazer 20
Gibbering Mouther 21
Intellect Devourer 11
Mind Flayer 18
Mindwitness 20
Morkoth 20
Neogi 22
Neothelid 21
Nothic 21
Otyugh 23
Spectator 22
Star Spawn 24
*Ulitharid 22+1=23 - not enough "u"s*


----------



## Fenris-77 (Jan 30, 2020)

The proper number of U's for an aberration is two. Says so in _1001 Star Spawn Baby Names_.


----------



## jasper (Jan 30, 2020)

Aboleth 24
Balhannoth 18
Beholder 26 
Berbalang 23
Blue Slaad 16 -2 =14 I know you are blue. 2 points off. Don't worry be happy.
Chuul 21 
Cloaker 22
Death Kiss 17
Death Slaad 15
Elder Brain 22
Flumph 15 
Gauth 18
Gazer 20
Gibbering Mouther 21
Intellect Devourer 11
Mind Flayer 18
Mindwitness 20
Morkoth 20
Neogi 22
Neothelid 21
Nothic 21
Otyugh 23 +1 = 24 Oscar is looking for a room mate
Spectator 22
Star Spawn 24
Ulitharid 23


----------



## Yardiff (Jan 30, 2020)

Aboleth 24
Balhannoth 18
Beholder 26+1=27
Berbalang 23
Blue Slaad 14-2=12
Chuul 21 
Cloaker 22
Death Kiss 17
Death Slaad 15
Elder Brain 22
Flumph 15 
Gauth 18
Gazer 20
Gibbering Mouther 21
Intellect Devourer 11
Mind Flayer 18
Mindwitness 20
Morkoth 20
Neogi 22
Neothelid 21
Nothic 21
Otyugh 24
Spectator 22
Star Spawn 24
Ulitharid 23


----------



## The Glen (Jan 30, 2020)

Aboleth 24
Balhannoth 18
Beholder 27
Berbalang 23
Blue Slaad 12
Chuul 21
Cloaker 22
Death Kiss 17
Death Slaad 15
Elder Brain 22
*Flumph 16 The only one I would trust to babysit the halfling*
Gauth 18
Gazer 20
Gibbering Mouther 21
Intellect Devourer 11
*Mind Flayer 16 Kopru are way cooler*
Mindwitness 20
Morkoth 20
Neogi 22
Neothelid 21
Nothic 21
Otyugh 24
Spectator 22
Star Spawn 24
Ulitharid 23


----------



## Gradine (Jan 30, 2020)

Aboleth 24
Balhannoth 18
Beholder 27
Berbalang 23
Blue Slaad 12
Chuul 21
Cloaker 22
Death Kiss 17
Death Slaad 15
Elder Brain 22
Flumph 16
Gauth 18
Gazer 20
Gibbering Mouther 21
*Intellect Devourer 9
Mind Flayer 17*
Mindwitness 20
Morkoth 20
Neogi 22
Neothelid 21
Nothic 21
Otyugh 24
Spectator 22
Star Spawn 24
Ulitharid 23


----------



## Swarmkeeper (Jan 30, 2020)

Aboleth 24
Balhannoth 18
Beholder 27
Berbalang 23
Blue Slaad 12
Chuul 21
Cloaker 22
Death Kiss 17
Death Slaad 15
Elder Brain 22
Flumph 16
Gauth 18
Gazer 20
Gibbering Mouther 21
Intellect Devourer 9
*Mind Flayer 18*
Mindwitness 20
*Morkoth 18*
Neogi 22
Neothelid 21
Nothic 21
Otyugh 24
Spectator 22
Star Spawn 24
Ulitharid 23


----------



## Lakesidefantasy (Jan 30, 2020)

Aboleth 24
Balhannoth 18
Beholder 27
Berbalang 23
Blue Slaad 12
Chuul 21
Cloaker 22
Death Kiss 17
Death Slaad 15
Elder Brain 22
Flumph 16-2=14
Gauth 18
Gazer 20
Gibbering Mouther 21+1=22
Intellect Devourer 9
Mind Flayer 18
Mindwitness 20
Morkoth 18
Neogi 22
Neothelid 21
Nothic 21
Otyugh 24
Spectator 22
Star Spawn 24
Ulitharid 23


----------



## Eyes of Nine (Jan 30, 2020)

Man, this thread, the slaad's are getting, ahem, slayed.


----------



## Tonguez (Jan 30, 2020)

chrisshorb said:


> Man, this thread, the slaad's are getting, ahem, slayed.




 I’m actually surprised they lasted this long, my salads wilt in a single day


----------



## chrisrtld (Jan 30, 2020)

Aboleth 24
Balhannoth 18
Beholder 27
Berbalang 23
Blue Slaad 12
Chuul 21
Cloaker 22
Death Kiss 17
Death Slaad 15
Elder Brain 22
*Flumph 12*
Gauth 18
Gazer 20
Gibbering Mouther 2
Intellect Devourer 9
*Mind Flayer 19*
Mindwitness 20
Morkoth 18
Neogi 22
Neothelid 21
Nothic 21
Otyugh 24
Spectator 22
Star Spawn 24
Ulitharid 23


----------



## Harzel (Jan 30, 2020)

Aboleth 24
Balhannoth 18
Beholder 27
Berbalang 23
Blue Slaad 12
Chuul 21
Cloaker 22
Death Kiss 17
Death Slaad 15
Elder Brain 22
*Flumph 12 - 2 = 10*
Gauth 18
Gazer 20
Gibbering Mouther 22
Intellect Devourer 9
Mind Flayer 19
Mindwitness 20
Morkoth 18
Neogi 22
Neothelid 21
Nothic 21
Otyugh 24
*Spectator 22 + 1 = 23*
Star Spawn 24
Ulitharid 23


----------



## Legatus Legionis (Jan 31, 2020)

.


----------



## Lakesidefantasy (Jan 31, 2020)

Nevermind.


----------



## DrunkonDuty (Jan 31, 2020)

Aboleth 24
Balhannoth 18
Beholder 27
Berbalang 23
*Blue Slaad 12_2=10*
Chuul 21
Cloaker 22
Death Kiss 17
Death Slaad 15
Elder Brain 22
*Flumph 10+1=11*
Gauth 18
Gazer 20
Gibbering Mouther 22
Intellect Devourer 9
Mind Flayer 17
Mindwitness 20
Morkoth 18
Neogi 22
Neothelid 21
Nothic 21
Otyugh 24
Spectator 24
Star Spawn 24
Ulitharid 23

I've gone from Legatus Legionatus' post. (post #133)


----------



## DrunkonDuty (Jan 31, 2020)

Also - when did Slaad become aberrations?


----------



## generic (Jan 31, 2020)

DrunkonDuty said:


> Also - when did Slaad become aberrations?



Somewhere along the line...


----------



## Wiseblood (Jan 31, 2020)

Tonguez said:


> I’m actually surprised they lasted this long, my salads wilt in a single day



You need a slaad spinner. A little salt some fresh water and zing.


----------



## TiwazTyrsfist (Jan 31, 2020)

Aboleth 24
Balhannoth 18
Beholder 27
Berbalang 23
Blue Slaad 10
Chuul 21
Cloaker 22
Death Kiss 17
*Death Slaad 13*
Elder Brain 22
Flumph 11
Gauth 18
Gazer 20
Gibbering Mouther 22
Intellect Devourer 9
*Mind Flayer 18*
Mindwitness 20
Morkoth 18
Neogi 22
Neothelid 21
Nothic 21
Otyugh 24
Spectator 24
Star Spawn 24
Ulitharid 23


----------



## Eltab (Jan 31, 2020)

Aboleth 24
Balhannoth 18
Beholder 27
Berbalang 23
Blue Slaad 10
Chuul 21
Cloaker 22
Death Kiss 17
Death Slaad 13
Elder Brain 22
Flumph 11
Gauth 18
Gazer 20
Gibbering Mouther 22
Intellect Devourer 9 - 2 = 7. With that INT, we can finally out-smart you.
Mind Flayer 18
Mindwitness 20
Morkoth 18
Neogi 22
Neothelid 21
Nothic 21
Otyugh 24
Spectator 24
Star Spawn 24 + 1 = 25
Ulitharid 23

Let's see if anybody cross-posts in the inordinately long time I took to compose this...


----------



## Son of the Serpent (Jan 31, 2020)

Aboleth 24
Balhannoth 18
Beholder 25
Berbalang 23
Blue Slaad 10
Chuul 21
Cloaker 23
Death Kiss 17
Death Slaad 13
Elder Brain 22
Flumph 11
Gauth 18
Gazer 20
Gibbering Mouther 22
Intellect Devourer 7
Mind Flayer 18
Mindwitness 20
Morkoth 18
Neogi 22
Neothelid 21
Nothic 21
Otyugh 24
Spectator 24
Star Spawn 25
Ulitharid 23


----------



## Sadras (Jan 31, 2020)

Aboleth 24
Balhannoth 18
Beholder 25
Berbalang 23
*Blue Slaad 10-2=8*
Chuul 21
Cloaker 23
Death Kiss 17
Death Slaad 13
Elder Brain 22
Flumph 11
Gauth 18
Gazer 20
Gibbering Mouther 22
Intellect Devourer 7
*Mind Flayer 18+1=19*
Mindwitness 20
Morkoth 18
Neogi 22
Neothelid 21
Nothic 21
Otyugh 24
Spectator 24
Star Spawn 25
Ulitharid 23


----------



## Torquar (Jan 31, 2020)

Aboleth 24
Balhannoth 18
Beholder 25
Berbalang 23
*Blue Slaad 6*
Chuul 21
Cloaker 23
Death Kiss 17
Death Slaad 13
Elder Brain 22
Flumph 11
Gauth 18
Gazer 20
Gibbering Mouther 22
Intellect Devourer 7
*Mind Flayer 20*
Mindwitness 20
Morkoth 18
Neogi 22
Neothelid 21
Nothic 21
Otyugh 24
Spectator 24
Star Spawn 25
Ulitharid 23


----------



## Yardiff (Jan 31, 2020)

Aboleth 24
Balhannoth 18
Beholder 25+1=26
Berbalang 23
Blue Slaad 6-2=4
Chuul 21
Cloaker 23
Death Kiss 17
Death Slaad 13
Elder Brain 22
Flumph 11
Gauth 18
Gazer 20
Gibbering Mouther 22
Intellect Devourer 7
Mind Flayer 20
Mindwitness 20
Morkoth 18
Neogi 22
Neothelid 21
Nothic 21
Otyugh 24
Spectator 24
Star Spawn 25
Ulitharid 23


----------



## Imaculata (Jan 31, 2020)

Aboleth 24
Balhannoth 18
*Beholder 24 - Away with you!*
Berbalang 23
Blue Slaad 4
*Chuul 22*
Cloaker 23
Death Kiss 17
Death Slaad 13
Elder Brain 22
Flumph 11
Gauth 18
Gazer 20
Gibbering Mouther 22
Intellect Devourer 7
Mind Flayer 20
Mindwitness 20
Morkoth 18
Neogi 22
Neothelid 21
Nothic 21
Otyugh 24
Spectator 24
Star Spawn 25
Ulitharid 23


----------



## Tonguez (Jan 31, 2020)

Aboleth 24
Balhannoth 18
Beholder 27
Berbalang 23
Blue Slaad 10
Chuul 21
Cloaker 22
Death Kiss 17
Death Slaad 11
Elder Brain 22
Flumph 12
Gauth 18
Gazer 20
Gibbering Mouther 22
Intellect Devourer
Mind Flayer 18
Mindwitness 20
Morkoth 18
Neogi 22
Neothelid 21
Nothic 21
Otyugh 24
Spectator 24
Star Spawn  25
Ulitharid 23


----------



## Tonguez (Jan 31, 2020)

Aboleth 24
Balhannoth 18
*Beholder 24 -*
Berbalang 23
Blue Slaad 2
*Chuul 22*
Cloaker 23
Death Kiss 17
Death Slaad 13
Elder Brain 22
Flumph 12
Gauth 18
Gazer 20
Gibbering Mouther 22
Intellect Devourer 7
Mind Flayer 20
Mindwitness 20
Morkoth 18
Neogi 22
Neothelid 21
Nothic 21
Otyugh 24
Spectator 24
Star Spawn 25
Ulitharid 23


----------



## dave2008 (Jan 31, 2020)

*Aboleth 24 + 1 = 25*
Balhannoth 18
Beholder 24 
Berbalang 23
*Blue Slaad 2 - 2 = 0 (dead)*
Chuul 22
Cloaker 23
Death Kiss 17
Death Slaad 13
Elder Brain 22
Flumph 12
Gauth 18
Gazer 20
Gibbering Mouther 22
Intellect Devourer 7
Mind Flayer 20
Mindwitness 20
Morkoth 18
Neogi 22
Neothelid 21
Nothic 21
Otyugh 24
Spectator 24
Star Spawn 25
Ulitharid 23


----------



## Tallifer (Jan 31, 2020)

Aboleth 25
Balhannoth 18
Beholder 24
Berbalang 23
Chuul 22
Cloaker 23
Death Kiss 17
Death Slaad 13
Elder Brain 22
Flumph 12
Gauth 18
Gazer 20
Gibbering Mouther 22
Intellect Devourer 7
*Mind Flayer 18*
Mindwitness 20
Morkoth 18
Neogi 22
Neothelid 21
Nothic 21
Otyugh 24
Spectator 24
*Star Spawn 26*
Ulitharid 23


----------



## The Glen (Jan 31, 2020)

Aboleth 25
Balhannoth 18
Beholder 24
Berbalang 23
Chuul 22
Cloaker 23
Death Kiss 17
Death Slaad 13
Elder Brain 22
*Flumph 13 Only ally you can use for a pillow willingly*
Gauth 18
Gazer 20
Gibbering Mouther 22
Intellect Devourer 7
*Mind Flayer 16 The only reason we even use the INT save*
Mindwitness 20
Morkoth 18
Neogi 22
Neothelid 21
Nothic 21
Otyugh 24
Spectator 24
*Star Spawn 26*
Ulitharid 23


----------



## Fenris-77 (Jan 31, 2020)

Aboleth 25
Balhannoth 18
Beholder 24
Berbalang 23
Chuul 22
Cloaker 23
*Death Kiss 15 The word 'kiss' shouldn't appear in monster names*
Death Slaad 13
Elder Brain 22
Flumph 13
Gauth 18
Gazer 20
Gibbering Mouther 22
Intellect Devourer 7
*Mind Flayer 17 The only reason we even use the INT save (you say that like it's a bad thing)*
Mindwitness 20
Morkoth 18
Neogi 22
Neothelid 21
Nothic 21
Otyugh 24
Spectator 24
Star Spawn 26
Ulitharid 23


----------



## akr71 (Jan 31, 2020)

Aboleth 25
Balhannoth 18
Beholder 24
Berbalang 23
Chuul 22
*Cloaker 21*
Death Kiss 15
Death Slaad 13
Elder Brain 22
Flumph 13
Gauth 18
Gazer 20
Gibbering Mouther 22
Intellect Devourer 7
*Mind Flayer 18*
Mindwitness 20
Morkoth 18
Neogi 22
Neothelid 21
Nothic 21
Otyugh 24
Spectator 24
Star Spawn 26
Ulitharid 23


----------



## generic (Jan 31, 2020)

Aboleth 25
Balhannoth 18
Beholder 24
Berbalang 23
Chuul 22
Cloaker 21
Death Kiss 15
*Death Slaad 13 - 2 = 11 "Death Salad?"  "You're naming your band Death Salad?"*
Elder Brain 22
Flumph 13
Gauth 18
Gazer 20
Gibbering Mouther 22
Intellect Devourer 7
Mind Flayer 18
Mindwitness 20
Morkoth 18
Neogi 22
Neothelid 21
Nothic 21
Otyugh 24
Spectator 24
*Star Spawn 26 + 1 = 27 Phw'gni tyh'r't'r't chitt'r'rt'j R'lyeh*
Ulitharid 23


----------



## Zio_the_dark (Jan 31, 2020)

Aboleth 25
Balhannoth 18
Beholder 24
Berbalang 23
Chuul 22
Cloaker 21
Death Kiss 15
Death Slaad 11
Elder Brain 22
Flumph 13
*Gauth 16*
Gazer 20
Gibbering Mouther 22
*Intellect Devourer 8*
Mind Flayer 18
Mindwitness 20
Morkoth 18
Neogi 22
Neothelid 21
Nothic 21
Otyugh 24
Spectator 24
Star Spawn 27
Ulitharid 23


----------



## jasper (Jan 31, 2020)

Aboleth 25
Balhannoth 18
Beholder 24
Berbalang 23
Chuul 22
Cloaker 21
Death Kiss 15
Death Slaad 11 - 2 = 9 the kiss of death
Elder Brain 22
Flumph 13
Gauth 16
Gazer 20
Gibbering Mouther 22
Intellect Devourer 8
Mind Flayer 18
Mindwitness 20
Morkoth 18
Neogi 22
Neothelid 21
Nothic 21
Otyugh 24 +1 = 25 Wanted new room mate, current one keeps house too clean.
Spectator 24
Star Spawn 27
Ulitharid 23


----------



## Fenris447 (Jan 31, 2020)

Aboleth 25
Balhannoth 18
Beholder 24
Berbalang 23
Chuul 22
Cloaker 21
Death Kiss 15
Death Slaad 9
Elder Brain 22
*Flumph 14 Leave Flumphy alone!*
Gauth 16
Gazer 20
Gibbering Mouther 22
Intellect Devourer 8
Mind Flayer 18
Mindwitness 20
Morkoth 18
Neogi 22
Neothelid 21
*Nothic 19 Just kinda...meh*
Otyugh 25
Spectator 24
Star Spawn 27
Ulitharid 23


----------



## Tyler Do'Urden (Jan 31, 2020)

Aboleth 25
 Balhannoth 18
 Beholder 24
 Berbalang 23
 Chuul 22
 Cloaker 21
 Death Kiss 15
 Death Slaad 9
 Elder Brain 22
Flumph 12
 Gauth 16
 Gazer 20
 Gibbering Mouther 22
 Intellect Devourer 8
 Mind Flayer 19
 Mindwitness 20
 Morkoth 18
 Neogi 22
 Neothelid 21
Nothic 19 
 Otyugh 25
 Spectator 24
 Star Spawn 27
 Ulitharid 23


----------



## Maxperson (Jan 31, 2020)

Aboleth 25
Balhannoth 18
Beholder 25
Berbalang 23
Chuul 22
Cloaker 21
Death Kiss 15
Death Slaad 9
Elder Brain 22
Flumph 10
Gauth 16
Gazer 20
Gibbering Mouther 22
Intellect Devourer 8
Mind Flayer 19
Mindwitness 20
Morkoth 18
Neogi 22
Neothelid 21
Nothic 19
Otyugh 25
Spectator 24
Star Spawn 27
Ulitharid 23


----------



## Tazawa (Jan 31, 2020)

Aboleth 25
Balhannoth 18
Beholder 25
Berbalang 23
Chuul 22
Cloaker 21
Death Kiss 15
Death Slaad 9-2=7
Elder Brain 22
Flumph 10+1=11
Gauth 16
Gazer 20
Gibbering Mouther 22
Intellect Devourer 8
Mind Flayer 19[/COLOR]
Mindwitness 20
Morkoth 18
Neogi 22
Neothelid 21
Nothic 19
Otyugh 25
Spectator 24
Star Spawn 27
Ulitharid 23


----------



## Giltonio_Santos (Jan 31, 2020)

Aboleth 25
Balhannoth 18
Beholder 25
Berbalang 23
Chuul 22
Cloaker 21
Death Kiss 15
*Death Slaad 5 *(the slaad-hunt must go on!)
Elder Brain 22
Flumph 11
Gauth 16
Gazer 20
Gibbering Mouther 22
Intellect Devourer 8
*Mind Flayer 20*
Mindwitness 20
Morkoth 18
Neogi 22
Neothelid 21
Nothic 19
Otyugh 25
Spectator 24
Star Spawn 27
Ulitharid 23


----------



## lowkey13 (Jan 31, 2020)

*Deleted by user*


----------



## Wiseblood (Jan 31, 2020)

Aboleth 25
Balhannoth 18
Beholder 25
Berbalang 23
Chuul 22
Cloaker 21
Death Kiss 15
Death Slaad 7
Elder Brain 22
Flumph 12
Gauth 16
Gazer 20
Gibbering Mouther 22
Intellect Devourer 8-2=6
Mind Flayer 19
Mindwitness 20
Morkoth 18
Neogi 22
Neothelid 21+1
Nothic 19
Otyugh 25
Spectator 24
Star Spawn 25
Ulitharid 23

I like Treat Williams.


----------



## Salthorae (Jan 31, 2020)

Balhannoth 18
Beholder 25
Berbalang 23
Chuul 22
Cloaker 21
Death Kiss 15
Death Slaad 7
Elder Brain 22
Flumph 12
Gauth 16
Gazer 20
Gibbering Mouther 22
Intellect Devourer 6
Mind Flayer 19
Mindwitness 20
Morkoth 18
Neogi 22
Neothelid 22
*Nothic 19-2=17 short beholder with legs and only one eyestalk...*
Otyugh 25
Spectator 24
Star Spawn 25
*Ulitharid 23+1=24*


----------



## CleverNickName (Jan 31, 2020)

Balhannoth 18
Beholder 25
Berbalang 23
Chuul 22
Cloaker 21
Death Kiss 15
Death Slaad 7
Elder Brain 22
*Flumph 12+1=13*
Gauth 16
Gazer 20
Gibbering Mouther 22
Intellect Devourer 6
*Mind Flayer 19-2=17*
Mindwitness 20
Morkoth 18
Neogi 22
Neothelid 22
Nothic 17
Otyugh 25
Spectator 24
Star Spawn 25
Ulitharid 24


----------



## rczarnec (Jan 31, 2020)

*Balhannoth 16*
Beholder 25
Berbalang 23
Chuul 22
Cloaker 21
Death Kiss 15
Death Slaad 7
Elder Brain 22
*Flumph 14*
Gauth 16
Gazer 20
Gibbering Mouther 22
Intellect Devourer 6
Mind Flayer 17
Mindwitness 20
Morkoth 18
Neogi 22
Neothelid 22
Nothic 17
Otyugh 25
Spectator 24
Star Spawn 25
Ulitharid 24


----------



## Giltonio_Santos (Jan 31, 2020)

Just fixing from my earlier post:

Balhannoth 16
Beholder 25
Berbalang 23
Chuul 22
Cloaker 21
Death Kiss 15
*Death Slaad 5*
Elder Brain 22
Flumph 14
Gauth 16
Gazer 20
Gibbering Mouther 22
Intellect Devourer 6
*Mind Flayer 18*
Mindwitness 20
Morkoth 18
Neogi 22
Neothelid 22
Nothic 17
Otyugh 25
Spectator 24
Star Spawn 25
Ulitharid 24


----------



## doctorbadwolf (Jan 31, 2020)

*Balhannoth 17*
Beholder 25
Berbalang 23
Chuul 22
Cloaker 21
Death Kiss 15
*Death Slaad 3*
Elder Brain 22
Flumph 14
Gauth 16
Gazer 20
Gibbering Mouther 22
Intellect Devourer 6
Mind Flayer 18
Mindwitness 20
Morkoth 18
Neogi 22
Neothelid 22
Nothic 17
Otyugh 25
Spectator 24
Star Spawn 25
Ulitharid 24


----------



## Eyes of Nine (Jan 31, 2020)

Balhannoth 17
*Beholder 26*
Berbalang 23
Chuul 22
Cloaker 21
Death Kiss 15
*Death Slaad 1*
Elder Brain 22
Flumph 14
Gauth 16
Gazer 20
Gibbering Mouther 22
Intellect Devourer 6
Mind Flayer 18
Mindwitness 20
Morkoth 18
Neogi 22
Neothelid 22
Nothic 17
Otyugh 25
Spectator 24
Star Spawn 25
Ulitharid 24


----------



## Puggins (Jan 31, 2020)

Balhannoth 17
*Beholder 26 + 1 = 27*
_*Because nothing from the D&D cartoon can be bad.  Also, insane floating eyeball sounds more terrifying than...*_
Berbalang 23
Chuul 22
Cloaker 21
Death Kiss 15
Death Slaad 1
Elder Brain 22
Flumph 14
Gauth 16
Gazer 20
Gibbering Mouther 22
Intellect Devourer 6
*Mind Flayer 18 - 2 = 16*
*conniving, enfeebled squidman.  It's practically a Spongebob villain.*
Mindwitness 20
Morkoth 18
Neogi 22
Neothelid 22
Nothic 17
Otyugh 25
Spectator 24
Star Spawn 25
Ulitharid 24


----------



## OB1 (Jan 31, 2020)

Balhannoth 17
Beholder 27
Berbalang 23
Chuul 22
Cloaker 21
Death Kiss 15
Death Slaad 1
Elder Brain 22
Flumph 14-2=12
Gauth 16
Gazer 20
Gibbering Mouther 22
Intellect Devourer 6
Mind Flayer 16+1=17
Morkoth 18
Neogi 22
Neothelid 22
Nothic 17
Otyugh 25
Spectator 24
Star Spawn 25
Ulitharid 24


----------



## Jediking (Jan 31, 2020)

Balhannoth 17
Beholder 27
Berbalang 23
Chuul 22
Cloaker 21
Death Kiss 15
Death Slaad 1
Elder Brain 22
Flumph 12
Gauth 16
*Gazer 20-2=18 **mandatory** "if you gaze long enough into the abyss, the abyss gazes back" line*
Gibbering Mouther 22
Intellect Devourer 6
*Mind Flayer 17+1=18*
Morkoth 18
Neogi 22
Neothelid 22
Nothic 17
Otyugh 25
Spectator 24
Star Spawn 25
Ulitharid 24


----------



## Gradine (Jan 31, 2020)

Balhannoth 17
Beholder 27
Berbalang 23
Chuul 22
Cloaker 21
Death Kiss 15
Death Slaad 1
Elder Brain 22
Flumph 12
Gauth 16
Gazer 18
Gibbering Mouther 22
*Intellect Devourer 4
Mind Flayer 19*
Morkoth 18
Neogi 22
Neothelid 22
Nothic 17
Otyugh 25
Spectator 24
Star Spawn 25
Ulitharid 24


----------



## chrisrtld (Jan 31, 2020)

Balhannoth 17
Beholder 27
Berbalang 23
Chuul 22
Cloaker 21
Death Kiss 15
Death Slaad 1
Elder Brain 22
*Flumph 10*
Gauth 16
Gazer 18
Gibbering Mouther 22
Intellect Devourer 4
*Mind Flayer 20*
Morkoth 18
Neogi 22
Neothelid 22
Nothic 17
Otyugh 25
Spectator 24
Star Spawn 25
Ulitharid 24


----------



## lowkey13 (Jan 31, 2020)

*Deleted by user*


----------



## Legatus Legionis (Feb 1, 2020)

.


----------



## Eltab (Feb 1, 2020)

Balhannoth 17
Beholder 27
Berbalang 23
Chuul 22
Cloaker 21
Death Kiss 15
Death Slaad 1- 2 = -1  This is ironic and I like it.
Elder Brain 22
Flumph 10
Gauth 16
Gazer 18
Gibbering Mouther 22
Intellect Devourer 4
Mind Flayer 18
Morkoth 18
Neogi 22
Neothelid 22
Nothic 17
Otyugh 25
Spectator  25
Star Spawn 25 + 1 = 26. 4e Lamia: de-powered Worm That Walks, using beetles
Ulitharid 24


----------



## DrunkonDuty (Feb 1, 2020)

Balhannoth 17
Beholder 27
Berbalang 23
Chuul 22
Cloaker 21
Death Kiss 15
Elder Brain 22
*Flumph 10+1=11*
Gauth 16
Gazer 18
Gibbering Mouther 22
Intellect Devourer 4
Mind Flayer 18
Morkoth 18
Neogi 22
Neothelid 22
*Nothic 17-2=15. I do not know what this is.*
Otyugh 25
Spectator 25
Star Spawn 26.


----------



## Tallifer (Feb 1, 2020)

Balhannoth 17
Beholder 27
Berbalang 23
Chuul 22
Cloaker 21
Death Kiss 15
Elder Brain 22
Flumph 11
Gauth 16
Gazer 18
Gibbering Mouther 22
Intellect Devourer 4
*Mind Flayer 16*
Morkoth 18
Neogi 22
Neothelid 22
Nothic 15
Otyugh 25
Spectator 25
*Star Spawn 27*


----------



## Sadras (Feb 1, 2020)

Balhannoth 17
Beholder 27
Berbalang 23
Chuul 22
Cloaker 21
Death Kiss 15
Elder Brain 22
Flumph 11
Gauth 16
*Gazer 18-2=16 a beholder's little puppy, needs to go*
Gibbering Mouther 22
Intellect Devourer 4
*Mind Flayer 16+1=17*
Morkoth 18
Neogi 22
Neothelid 22
Nothic 15
Otyugh 25
Spectator 25
Star Spawn 27
*Ulitharid 24  was left off the list...*


----------



## Yardiff (Feb 1, 2020)

Balhannoth 17
Beholder 27+1=28
Berbalang 23
Chuul 22
Cloaker 21
Death Kiss 15
Elder Brain 22
Flumph 11
Gauth 16
Gazer 16
Gibbering Mouther 22
Intellect Devourer 4-2=2
Mind Flayer 17
Morkoth 18
Neogi 22
Neothelid 22
Nothic 15
Otyugh 25
Spectator 25
Star Spawn 27
Ulitharid 24


----------



## Son of the Serpent (Feb 1, 2020)

Balhannoth 17
Beholder 26
Berbalang 23
Chuul 22
Cloaker 22
Death Kiss 15
Elder Brain 22
Flumph 11
Gauth 16
Gazer 16
Gibbering Mouther 22
Intellect Devourer 2
Mind Flayer 17
Morkoth 18
Neogi 22
Neothelid 22
Nothic 15
Otyugh 25
Spectator 25
Star Spawn 27
Ulitharid 24


----------



## Torquar (Feb 1, 2020)

Balhannoth 17
Beholder 26
Berbalang 23
Chuul 22
Cloaker 22
Death Kiss 15
Elder Brain 22
Flumph 11
Gauth 16
Gazer 16
Gibbering Mouther 22
*Intellect Devourer 0
Mind Flayer 18*
Morkoth 18
Neogi 22
Neothelid 22
Nothic 15
Otyugh 25
Spectator 25
Star Spawn 27
Ulitharid 24


----------



## Zio_the_dark (Feb 1, 2020)

Balhannoth 17
Beholder 26
Berbalang 23
Chuul 22
Cloaker 22
Death Kiss 15
*Elder Brain 23*
Flumph 11
*Gauth 14*
Gazer 16
Gibbering Mouther 22
Mind Flayer 18
Morkoth 18
Neogi 22
Neothelid 22
Nothic 15
Otyugh 25
Spectator 25
Star Spawn 27
Ulitharid 24


----------



## Son of the Serpent (Feb 1, 2020)

I dont understand why ulitharid is so much more popular than mind flayer.  Its just a slight variation on a mind flayer AND its currently more popular than the elder brain.  WTH?!?!?

Elder brain is cool as heck.  If my favorite aberration goes down i will certainly be voting for the true masters of the illithid race.  The elder brain (unless you count that writhing black mass with eyeballs and mouths who name i dont remember and didnt make the list.  Technically they are hierarchically higher than the elder brain.  But those are absurdly rare.  And besides, elder brains are cooler than those.  Its not just about hierarchy.).

In the future I'll be voting for the elder brain (barring my fav aberation hanging in there)


----------



## Tonguez (Feb 1, 2020)

Balhannoth 17
Beholder 26
Berbalang 23
Chuul 22
Cloaker 22
Death Kiss 15
Elder Brain 23
*Flumph 12*
Gauth 14
Gazer 16
Gibbering Mouther 22
Mind Flayer 16
Morkoth 18
Neogi 22
Neothelid 22
Nothic 15
Otyugh 25
Spectator 25
Star Spawn 27
Ulitharid 24


----------



## Giltonio_Santos (Feb 1, 2020)

Balhannoth 17
Beholder 26
Berbalang 23
Chuul 22
Cloaker 22
Death Kiss 15
Elder Brain 23
Flumph 12
Gauth 14
Gazer 16
Gibbering Mouther 22
*Mind Flayer 17*
Morkoth 18
Neogi 22
Neothelid 22
Nothic 15
Otyugh 25
Spectator 25
*Star Spawn 25*
Ulitharid 24


----------



## dave2008 (Feb 1, 2020)

Balhannoth 17
Beholder 26
Berbalang 23
Chuul 22
Cloaker 22
Death Kiss 15
Elder Brain 23
Flumph 12
*Gauth 12*
Gazer 16
Gibbering Mouther 22
Mind Flayer 17
Morkoth 18
Neogi 22
Neothelid 22
Nothic 15
*Otyugh 26*
Spectator 25
Star Spawn 25
Ulitharid 24


----------



## akr71 (Feb 1, 2020)

Balhannoth 17
Beholder 26
Berbalang 23
Chuul 22
*Cloaker 20*
Death Kiss 15
Elder Brain 23
Flumph 12
Gauth 12
Gazer 16
Gibbering Mouther 22
*Mind Flayer 18*
Morkoth 18
Neogi 22
Neothelid 22
Nothic 15
Otyugh 26
Spectator 25
Star Spawn 25
Ulitharid 24


----------



## chrisrtld (Feb 1, 2020)

Balhannoth 17
Beholder 26
Berbalang 23
Chuul 22
Cloaker 20
Death Kiss 15
Elder Brain 23
*Flumph 10*
Gauth 12
Gazer 16
Gibbering Mouther 22
*Mind Flayer 18*
Morkoth 18
Neogi 22
Neothelid 22
Nothic 15
Otyugh 26
Spectator 25
Star Spawn 25
Ulitharid 24


----------



## RogueJK (Feb 1, 2020)

Balhannoth 17
*Beholder 27  Look me in the EYES when I'm talking to you!*
Berbalang 23
Chuul 22
Cloaker 20
Death Kiss 15
Elder Brain 23
*Flumph 8  Go home, man... You're *drunk* flumph.*
Gauth 12
Gazer 16
Gibbering Mouther 22
Mind Flayer 18
Morkoth 18
Neogi 22
Neothelid 22
Nothic 15
Otyugh 26
Spectator 25
Star Spawn 25
Ulitharid 24


----------



## Tazawa (Feb 1, 2020)

Balhannoth 17-2=15
Beholder 27
Berbalang 23
Chuul 22
Cloaker 20
Death Kiss 15
Elder Brain 23
Flumph 8+1=9
Gauth 12
Gazer 16
Gibbering Mouther 22
Mind Flayer 18
Morkoth 18
Neogi 22
Neothelid 22
Nothic 15
Otyugh 26
Spectator 25
Star Spawn 25
Ulitharid 24


----------



## doctorbadwolf (Feb 1, 2020)

Balhannoth 15
*Beholder 25
Berbalang 24*
Chuul 22
Cloaker 20
Death Kiss 15
Elder Brain 23
Flumph 9
Gauth 12
Gazer 16
Gibbering Mouther 22
Mind Flayer 18
Morkoth 18
Neogi 22
Neothelid 22
Nothic 15
Otyugh 26
Spectator 25
Star Spawn 25
Ulitharid 24


----------



## OB1 (Feb 1, 2020)

Balhannoth 15
Beholder 25
Berbalang 24
Chuul 22
Cloaker 20
Death Kiss 15
Elder Brain 23
Flumph 9-2=7
Gauth 12
Gazer 16
Gibbering Mouther 22
Mind Flayer 18+1=19
Morkoth 18
Neogi 22
Neothelid 22
Nothic 15
Otyugh 26
Spectator 25
Star Spawn 25
Ulitharid 24


----------



## Lakesidefantasy (Feb 1, 2020)

Balhannoth 15
Beholder 25
Berbalang 24
Chuul 22
Cloaker 20
Death Kiss 15
Elder Brain 23
Flumph 7-2=5
Gauth 12
Gazer 16
Gibbering Mouther 22+1=23
Mind Flayer 19
Morkoth 18
Neogi 22
Neothelid 22
Nothic 15
Otyugh 26
Spectator 25
Star Spawn 25
Ulitharid 24


----------



## CleverNickName (Feb 1, 2020)

Balhannoth 15
Beholder 25
Berbalang 24
Chuul 22
Cloaker 20
Death Kiss 15
Elder Brain 23
*Flumph 5+1=6*
Gauth 12
Gazer 16
Gibbering Mouther 23
*Mind Flayer 19-2=17*
Morkoth 18
Neogi 22
Neothelid 22
Nothic 15
Otyugh 26
Spectator 25
Star Spawn 25
Ulitharid 24


----------



## Wiseblood (Feb 1, 2020)

I have to admit that flumph is resilient.


----------



## Fenris-77 (Feb 1, 2020)

Balhannoth 15
Beholder 25
*Berbalang 22*
Chuul 22
Cloaker 20
Death Kiss 15
Elder Brain 23
Flumph 6
Gauth 12
Gazer 16
Gibbering Mouther 23
*Mind Flayer 18*
Morkoth 18
Neogi 22
Neothelid 22
Nothic 15
Otyugh 26
Spectator 25
Star Spawn 25
Ulitharid 24


----------



## Legatus Legionis (Feb 1, 2020)

.


----------



## Worrgrendel (Feb 1, 2020)

Balhannoth 15
Beholder 25 + 1 = 26
Berbalang 22
Chuul 22
Cloaker 20
Death Kiss 15
Elder Brain 23
Flumph 6 - 2 = 4
Gauth 12
Gazer 16
Gibbering Mouther 23
Mind Flayer 16
Morkoth 18
Neogi 22
Neothelid 22
Nothic 15
Otyugh 26
Spectator 26
Star Spawn 25
Ulitharid 24


----------



## Tallifer (Feb 1, 2020)

Balhannoth 15
Beholder 26
Berbalang 22
Chuul 22
Cloaker 20
Death Kiss 15
Elder Brain 23
Flumph 4
Gauth 12
Gazer 16
Gibbering Mouther 23
*Mind Flayer 14*
Morkoth 18
Neogi 22
Neothelid 22
Nothic 15
Otyugh 26
Spectator 26
*Star Spawn 26*
Ulitharid 24


----------



## Maxperson (Feb 1, 2020)

Balhannoth 15
Beholder 26
Berbalang 22
Chuul 22
Cloaker 20
Death Kiss 15
Elder Brain 24
Flumph 2
Gauth 12
Gazer 16
Gibbering Mouther 23
Mind Flayer 14
Morkoth 18
Neogi 22
Neothelid 22
Nothic 15
Otyugh 26
Spectator 26
Star Spawn 26
Ulitharid 24


----------



## generic (Feb 1, 2020)

Balhannoth 15
Beholder 26
Berbalang 22
Chuul 22
Cloaker 20
Death Kiss 15
Elder Brain 24
*Flumph 2 - 2 = 0 Bye, bye!*
Gauth 12
Gazer 16
Gibbering Mouther 23
Mind Flayer 14
Morkoth 18
Neogi 22
Neothelid 22
Nothic 15
Otyugh 26
Spectator 26
*Star Spawn 26 + 1 = 27 I am evil, aren't I?*
Ulitharid 24


----------



## Maxperson (Feb 1, 2020)




----------



## DrunkonDuty (Feb 1, 2020)

Balhannoth 15
Beholder 26
Berbalang 22
Chuul 22
Cloaker 20
Death Kiss 15
Elder Brain 24
Gauth 12
Gazer 16
*Gibbering Mouther 23+1=24*
Mind Flayer 14
Morkoth 18
*Neogi 22-2+20*
Neothelid 22
Nothic 15
Otyugh 26
Spectator 26
Star Spawn 27
Ulitharid 24 

Good night sweet Flumph. May flights of tentacly elder horrors sing thee to thy rest.


----------



## Eltab (Feb 1, 2020)

Balhannoth 15
Beholder 26
Berbalang 22
Chuul 22
Cloaker 20
Death Kiss 15
Elder Brain 24
Gauth 12
Gazer 16 - 2 = 14  Under the right circumstances, also known as a Peeping Tom
Gibbering Mouther 24
Mind Flayer 14
Morkoth 18
Neogi 20
Neothelid 22
Nothic 15
Otyugh 26
Spectator 26
Star Spawn 27 + 1 = 28. Worm That Walks - can pick up THP by just walking along sidewalks after a downpour.
Ulitharid 24


----------



## Gradine (Feb 2, 2020)

Balhannoth 15
Beholder 26
Berbalang 22
Chuul 22
Cloaker 20
Death Kiss 15
Elder Brain 24
Gauth 12
Gazer 14
Gibbering Mouther 24
*Mind Flayer 15*
Morkoth 18
Neogi 20
Neothelid 22
Nothic 15
Otyugh 26
Spectator 26
*Star Spawn 26*
Ulitharid 24


----------



## Wiseblood (Feb 2, 2020)

Balhannoth 15
Beholder 27
Berbalang 22
Chuul 22
Cloaker 20
Death Kiss 15
Elder Brain 24
Gauth 12
Gazer 14
Gibbering Mouther 24
Mind Flayer 15
Morkoth 18
Neogi 20
Neothelid 22
Nothic 15
Otyugh 26
Spectator 26
*Star Spawn 24*
Ulitharid 24
[


----------



## rczarnec (Feb 2, 2020)

Balhannoth 15
Beholder 27
Berbalang 22
Chuul 22
*Cloaker 18*
Death Kiss 15
Elder Brain 24
Gauth 12
Gazer 14
Gibbering Mouther 24
*Mind Flayer 16*
Morkoth 18
Neogi 20
Neothelid 22
Nothic 15
Otyugh 26
Spectator 26
Star Spawn 24
Ulitharid 24


----------



## Charlaquin (Feb 2, 2020)

Balhannoth 15
Beholder 27
Berbalang 22
Chuul 22
*Cloaker 16*
Death Kiss 15
Elder Brain 24
Gauth 12
Gazer 14
Gibbering Mouther 24
*Mind Flayer 17*
Morkoth 18
Neogi 20
Neothelid 22
Nothic 15
Otyugh 26
Spectator 26
Star Spawn 24
Ulitharid 24


----------



## Harzel (Feb 2, 2020)

Balhannoth 15
*Beholder 27 + 1 = 28*
Berbalang 22
Chuul 22
Cloaker 16
Death Kiss 15
Elder Brain 24
Gauth 12
Gazer 14
Gibbering Mouther 24
*Mind Flayer 18 * - @chrisrtld colored Mind Flayer green, but did not increment its count
Morkoth 18
Neogi 20
Neothelid 22
Nothic 15
Otyugh 26
Spectator 26
*Star Spawn 24 - 2 = 22*
Ulitharid 24


----------



## CleverNickName (Feb 2, 2020)

Balhannoth 15
Beholder 28
Berbalang 22
Chuul 22
Cloaker 16
Death Kiss 15
Elder Brain 24
Gauth 12
Gazer 14
Gibbering Mouther 24
*Mind Flayer 18-2=16*
Morkoth 18
Neogi 20
Neothelid 22
*Nothic 15+1=16*
Otyugh 26
Spectator 26
Star Spawn 22
Ulitharid 24


----------



## Son of the Serpent (Feb 2, 2020)

Balhannoth 15
Beholder 26
Berbalang 22
Chuul 22
Cloaker 17
Death Kiss 15
Elder Brain 24
Gauth 12
Gazer 14
Gibbering Mouther 24
Mind Flayer 16
Morkoth 18
Neogi 20
Neothelid 22
Nothic 16
Otyugh 26
Spectator 26
Star Spawn 22
Ulitharid 24


----------



## Torquar (Feb 2, 2020)

Balhannoth 15
Beholder 26
Berbalang 22
Chuul 22
Cloaker 17
Death Kiss 15
Elder Brain 24
Gauth 12
Gazer 14
Gibbering Mouther 24
*Mind Flayer 17*
Morkoth 18
Neogi 20
Neothelid 22
Nothic 16
Otyugh 26
*Spectator 24*
Star Spawn 22
Ulitharid 24


----------



## Zio_the_dark (Feb 2, 2020)

Balhannoth 15
Beholder 26
Berbalang 22
Chuul 22
Cloaker 17
Death Kiss 15
*Elder Brain 25
Gauth 10*
Gazer 14
Gibbering Mouther 24
Mind Flayer 17
Morkoth 18
Neogi 20
Neothelid 22
Nothic 16
Otyugh 26
Spectator 24
Star Spawn 22
Ulitharid 24


----------



## Giltonio_Santos (Feb 2, 2020)

Balhannoth 15
*Beholder 24*
Berbalang 22
Chuul 22
Cloaker 17
Death Kiss 15
Elder Brain 25
Gauth 10
Gazer 14
Gibbering Mouther 24
*Mind Flayer 18*
Morkoth 18
Neogi 20
Neothelid 22
Nothic 16
Otyugh 26
Spectator 24
Star Spawn 22
Ulitharid 24


----------



## akr71 (Feb 2, 2020)

Balhannoth 15
Beholder 24
Berbalang 22
Chuul 22
Cloaker 17
Death Kiss 15
Elder Brain 25
Gauth 10
Gazer 14
Gibbering Mouther 24
*Mind Flayer 19*
Morkoth 18
Neogi 20
Neothelid 22
Nothic 16
Otyugh 26
Spectator 24
*Star Spawn 20*
Ulitharid 24


----------



## OB1 (Feb 2, 2020)

Balhannoth 15
Beholder 24
Berbalang 22
Chuul 22
Cloaker 17
Death Kiss 15
Elder Brain 25
Gauth 10-2=8
Gazer 14
Gibbering Mouther 24
Mind Flayer 19+1=20
Morkoth 18
Neogi 20
Neothelid 22
Nothic 16
Otyugh 26
Spectator 24
Star Spawn 20
Ulitharid 24


----------



## rczarnec (Feb 2, 2020)

Balhannoth 15
Beholder 24
Berbalang 22
Chuul 22
*Cloaker 15*
Death Kiss 15
Elder Brain 25
Gauth 8
Gazer 14
Gibbering Mouther 24
*Mind Flayer 21*
Morkoth 18
Neogi 20
Neothelid 22
Nothic 16
Otyugh 26
Spectator 24
Star Spawn 20
Ulitharid 24


----------



## werecorpse (Feb 2, 2020)

Balhannoth 15
Beholder 24
Berbalang 22
Chuul 22
Cloaker 15-2=13
Death Kiss 15
Elder Brain 25
Gauth 8+1=9
Gazer 14
Gibbering Mouther 24
Mind Flayer 21
Morkoth 18
Neogi 20
Neothelid 22
Nothic 16
Otyugh 26
Spectator 24
Star Spawn 20
Ulitharid 24


----------



## Eyes of Nine (Feb 2, 2020)

Balhannoth 15
*Beholder 25*
Berbalang 22
Chuul 22
Cloaker 13
Death Kiss 15
Elder Brain 25
*Gauth 7*
Gazer 14
Gibbering Mouther 24
Mind Flayer 21
Morkoth 18
Neogi 20
Neothelid 22
Nothic 16
Otyugh 26
Spectator 24
Star Spawn 20
Ulitharid 24


----------



## Fenris-77 (Feb 2, 2020)

Balhannoth 15
Beholder 25
Berbalang 22
Chuul 22
Cloaker 13
Death Kiss 15
Elder Brain 25
*Gauth 5 Strategic Voting ftw*
Gazer 14
Gibbering Mouther 24
*Mind Flayer 22*
Morkoth 18
Neogi 20
Neothelid 22
Nothic 16
Otyugh 26
Spectator 24
Star Spawn 20
Ulitharid 24


----------



## Yardiff (Feb 2, 2020)

Balhannoth 15
Beholder 25+1=26
Berbalang 22
Chuul 22
Cloaker 13
Death Kiss 15
Elder Brain 25
Gauth 5-2=3
Gazer 14
Gibbering Mouther 24
Mind Flayer 22
Morkoth 18
Neogi 20
Neothelid 22
Nothic 16
Otyugh 26
Spectator 24
Star Spawn 20
Ulitharid 24


----------



## Fenris-77 (Feb 2, 2020)

Gauth is at 3 then after the simulpost, Beholder at 26 and Mindflayer at 22.


----------



## Tallifer (Feb 2, 2020)

Balhannoth 15
Beholder 26
Berbalang 22
Chuul 22
Cloaker 13
Death Kiss 15
Elder Brain 25
Gauth 3
Gazer 14
Gibbering Mouther 24
*Mind Flayer 20*
Morkoth 18
Neogi 20
Neothelid 22
Nothic 16
Otyugh 26
Spectator 24
*Star Spawn 21*
Ulitharid 24


----------



## generic (Feb 2, 2020)

Balhannoth 15
Beholder 26
Berbalang 22
Chuul 22
Cloaker 13
Death Kiss 15
Elder Brain 25
*Gauth 3 - 2 = 1 Ugh... goths.*
Gazer 14
Gibbering Mouther 24
Mind Flayer 20
Morkoth 18
Neogi 20
Neothelid 22
Nothic 16
Otyugh 26
Spectator 24
*Star Spawn 21 + 1 = 22 *
Ulitharid 24


----------



## chrisrtld (Feb 2, 2020)

Balhannoth 15
Beholder 26
Berbalang 22
Chuul 22
Cloaker 13
*Death Kiss 13*
Elder Brain 25
Gauth 1
Gazer 14
Gibbering Mouther 24
*Mind Flayer 21*
Morkoth 18
Neogi 20
Neothelid 22
Nothic 16
Otyugh 26
Spectator 24
Star Spawn 22
Ulitharid 24


----------



## Lakesidefantasy (Feb 2, 2020)

Balhannoth 15
Beholder 26
Berbalang 22
Chuul 22
Cloaker 13
Death Kiss 13
Elder Brain 25
Gauth 1
Gazer 14
Gibbering Mouther 24+1=25
Mind Flayer 21
Morkoth 18
Neogi 20-2=18
Neothelid 22
Nothic 16
Otyugh 26
Spectator 24
Star Spawn 22
Ulitharid 24


----------



## The Glen (Feb 2, 2020)

Balhannoth 15
Beholder 26
Berbalang 22
Chuul 22
Cloaker 13
Death Kiss 13
Elder Brain 25
Gauth 1
Gazer 14
*Gibbering Mouther 26
Mind Flayer 19 It's going to come down to Illithid and Beholder, but I can still run interference*
Morkoth 18
Neogi 18
Neothelid 22
Nothic 16
Otyugh 26
Spectator 24
Star Spawn 22
Ulitharid 24


----------



## DrunkonDuty (Feb 2, 2020)

Balhannoth 15
Beholder 26
Berbalang 22
Chuul 22
Cloaker 13
Death Kiss 13
Elder Brain 25
Gauth 1
Gazer 14
*Gibbering Mouther 26+1=27*
Mind Flayer 19 
Morkoth 18
Neogi 18
Neothelid 22
Nothic 16
Otyugh 26
*Spectator 24-2=22*
Star Spawn 22
Ulitharid 24


----------



## werecorpse (Feb 2, 2020)

Balhannoth 15
Beholder 26
Berbalang 22
Chuul 22
Cloaker 13-2=11
Death Kiss 13
Elder Brain 25
Gauth 1
Gazer 14
Gibbering Mouther 27
Mind Flayer 19+1=20
Morkoth 18
Neogi 18
Neothelid 22
Nothic 16
Otyugh 26
Spectator 22
Star Spawn 22
Ulitharid 24

Not worth trying to save the gauth, though it’s the monster on this list I used most recently. Never got any enjoyable encounter use out of the cloaker


----------



## DrunkonDuty (Feb 2, 2020)

I just noticed that the Aboleth seems to have been accidentally edited out between posts 162 & 163.

I assume it was hiding behind illusions and manipulating events while unseen. 

So I'm gonna just put it back in if no-one objects.

*Aboleth 25*
Balhannoth 15
Beholder 26
Berbalang 22
Chuul 22
Cloaker 13-2=11
Death Kiss 13
Elder Brain 25
Gauth 1
Gazer 14
Gibbering Mouther 27
Mind Flayer 19+1=20
Morkoth 18
Neogi 18
Neothelid 22
Nothic 16
Otyugh 26
Spectator 22
Star Spawn 22
Ulitharid 24


----------



## Giltonio_Santos (Feb 3, 2020)

DrunkonDuty said:


> I just noticed that the Aboleth seems to have been accidentally edited out between posts 162 & 163.




If by "accidentally edited out" you mean quietly disappeared in the shadows, manipulating the course of history till the time has come to return as masters of all living beings, then, probably yes.


----------



## Eltab (Feb 3, 2020)

Aboleth 25
Balhannoth 15
Beholder 26
Berbalang 22
Chuul 22
Cloaker 11
Death Kiss 13
Elder Brain 25
Gauth 1 - 2 = -1 DECEASED
Gazer 14
Gibbering Mouther 27
Mind Flayer 20
Morkoth 18
Neogi 18
Neothelid 22
Nothic 16
Otyugh 26
Spectator 22
Star Spawn 22 + 1 = 23  
Ulitharid 24

More XP for me!
Pretty soon I'll have to tackle the fractional Beholders so I can level up enough to take on the real thing.


----------



## Legatus Legionis (Feb 3, 2020)

.


----------



## Son of the Serpent (Feb 3, 2020)

Aboleth 25
Balhannoth 15
Beholder 26
Berbalang 22
Chuul 22
Cloaker 12
Death Kiss 13
Elder Brain 25
Gazer 14
Gibbering Mouther 25
Mind Flayer 18
Morkoth 18
Neogi 18
Neothelid 22
Nothic 16
Otyugh 26
Spectator 23
Star Spawn 23
Ulitharid 24


----------



## Harzel (Feb 3, 2020)

*Aboleth 25 + 1 = 26*
Balhannoth 15
Beholder 26
Berbalang 22
Chuul 22
Cloaker 12
Death Kiss 13
Elder Brain 25
Gazer 14
Gibbering Mouther 25
Mind Flayer 18
Morkoth 18
Neogi 18
Neothelid 22
Nothic 16
Otyugh 26
Spectator 23
*Star Spawn 23 - 2 = 21*
Ulitharid 24


----------



## Sadras (Feb 3, 2020)

Aboleth 26
Balhannoth 15
Beholder 26
Berbalang 22
Chuul 22
Cloaker 12
Death Kiss 13
Elder Brain 25
*Gazer 14-2=12*
Gibbering Mouther 25
*Mind Flayer 18+1=19*
Morkoth 18
Neogi 18
Neothelid 22
Nothic 16
Otyugh 26
Spectator 23
Star Spawn 21
Ulitharid 24


----------



## StormbringerAUS (Feb 3, 2020)

Aboleth 26
Balhannoth 15
Beholder 26
Berbalang 22
Chuul 22
Cloaker 12
Death Kiss 13
*Elder Brain 25 - 2 = 23*
Gazer 12
Gibbering Mouther 25
*Mind Flayer 19 + 1 = 20*
Morkoth 18
Neogi 18
Neothelid 22
Nothic 16
Otyugh 26
Spectator 23
Star Spawn 21
Ulitharid 24


----------



## Tallifer (Feb 3, 2020)

Aboleth 26
Balhannoth 15
Beholder 26
Berbalang 22
Chuul 22
Cloaker 12
Death Kiss 13
Elder Brain 23
Gazer 12
Gibbering Mouther 25
*Mind Flayer 18*
Morkoth 18
Neogi 18
Neothelid 22
Nothic 16
Otyugh 26
Spectator 23
*Star Spawn 22*
Ulitharid 24


----------



## Zio_the_dark (Feb 3, 2020)

Aboleth 26
Balhannoth 15
Beholder 26
Berbalang 22
Chuul 22
Cloaker 12
Death Kiss 13
*Elder Brain 24*
*Gazer 10*
Gibbering Mouther 25
Mind Flayer 18
Morkoth 18
Neogi 18
Neothelid 22
Nothic 16
Otyugh 26
Spectator 23
Star Spawn 22
Ulitharid 24


----------



## akr71 (Feb 3, 2020)

Aboleth 26
Balhannoth 15
Beholder 26
Berbalang 22
Chuul 22
Cloaker 12
Death Kiss 13
Elder Brain 24
Gazer 10
Gibbering Mouther 25
*Mind Flayer 19*
Morkoth 18
Neogi 18
Neothelid 22
Nothic 16
Otyugh 26
Spectator 23
*Star Spawn 20*
Ulitharid 24


----------



## Yardiff (Feb 3, 2020)

Aboleth 26
Balhannoth 15
Beholder 26+1=27
Berbalang 22
Chuul 22
Cloaker 12
Death Kiss 13
Elder Brain 24
Gazer 10-2=8
Gibbering Mouther 25
Mind Flayer 19
Morkoth 18
Neogi 18
Neothelid 22
Nothic 16
Otyugh 26
Spectator 23
Star Spawn 20
Ulitharid 24


----------



## rczarnec (Feb 3, 2020)

Aboleth 26
*Balhannoth 13*
Beholder 27
Berbalang 22
Chuul 22
Cloaker 12
Death Kiss 13
Elder Brain 24
Gazer 8
Gibbering Mouther 25
*Mind Flayer 20*
Morkoth 18
Neogi 18
Neothelid 22
Nothic 16
Otyugh 26
Spectator 23
Star Spawn 20
Ulitharid 24


----------



## Eyes of Nine (Feb 3, 2020)

Aboleth 26
Balhannoth 13
Beholder 27
Berbalang 22
Chuul 22
Cloaker 12
Death Kiss 13
Elder Brain 24
*Gazer 6*
Gibbering Mouther 25
*Mind Flayer 21*
Morkoth 18
Neogi 18
Neothelid 22
Nothic 16
Otyugh 26
Spectator 23
Star Spawn 20
Ulitharid 24


----------



## Maxperson (Feb 3, 2020)

Aboleth 26
Balhannoth 11 - Too close to being an anagram of Bananaloth
Beholder 27
Berbalang 22
Chuul 22
Cloaker 12
Death Kiss 13
Elder Brain 25
Gazer 6
Gibbering Mouther 25
Mind Flayer 21
Morkoth 18
Neogi 18
Neothelid 22
Nothic 16
Otyugh 26
Spectator 23
Star Spawn 20
Ulitharid 24


----------



## Giltonio_Santos (Feb 3, 2020)

Aboleth 26
Balhannoth 11
Beholder 27
Berbalang 22
Chuul 22
Cloaker 12
Death Kiss 13
Elder Brain 25
Gazer 6
*Gibbering Mouther 23*
Mind Flayer 21
Morkoth 18
*Neogi 19*
Neothelid 22
Nothic 16
Otyugh 26
Spectator 23
Star Spawn 20
Ulitharid 24


----------



## dave2008 (Feb 3, 2020)

*Aboleth 27*
Balhannoth 11
Beholder 27
Berbalang 22
Chuul 22
Cloaker 12
Death Kiss 13
Elder Brain 25
*Gazer 4*
Gibbering Mouther 23
Mind Flayer 21
Morkoth 18
Neogi 19
Neothelid 22
Nothic 16
Otyugh 26
Spectator 23
Star Spawn 20
Ulitharid 24


----------



## Fenris-77 (Feb 3, 2020)

Aboleth 27
Balhannoth 11
Beholder 27
Berbalang 22
Chuul 22
Cloaker 12
Death Kiss 13
Elder Brain 25
*Gazer 2 You know what would be a great pirate name? Gazerface.*
Gibbering Mouther 23
*Mind Flayer 22*
Morkoth 18
Neogi 19
Neothelid 22
Nothic 16
Otyugh 26
Spectator 23
Star Spawn 20
Ulitharid 24


----------



## lowkey13 (Feb 3, 2020)

*Deleted by user*


----------



## Tyler Do'Urden (Feb 3, 2020)

Aboleth 27
Balhannoth 9
 Beholder 27
 Berbalang 22
 Chuul 22
 Cloaker 12
 Death Kiss 13
 Elder Brain 25
Gibbering Mouther 24
Mind Flayer 23
 Morkoth 18
 Neogi 19
 Neothelid 22
 Nothic 16
 Otyugh 26
 Spectator 23
 Star Spawn 20
 Ulitharid 24


----------



## jasper (Feb 3, 2020)

Aboleth 27
Balhannoth 9 -2 = 7 I doing my part
 Beholder 27
 Berbalang 22
 Chuul 22
 Cloaker 12
 Death Kiss 13
 Elder Brain 25
 Gibbering Mouther 24
Mind Flayer 23
 Morkoth 18
 Neogi 19
 Neothelid 22
 Nothic 16
 Otyugh 26 +1 = 27
 Spectator 23
 Star Spawn 20
 Ulitharid 24


----------



## Fenris447 (Feb 3, 2020)

Aboleth 27
Balhannoth 7
Beholder 27
Berbalang 22
Chuul 22
Cloaker 12
Death Kiss 13
Elder Brain 25
Gibbering Mouther 24
*Mind Flayer 24*
Morkoth 18
Neogi 19
Neothelid 22
*Nothic 14*
Otyugh 27
Spectator 23
Star Spawn 20
Ulitharid 24


----------



## CleverNickName (Feb 3, 2020)

Aboleth 27
Balhannoth 7
Beholder 27
Berbalang 22
Chuul 22
Cloaker 12
Death Kiss 13
Elder Brain 25
Gibbering Mouther 24
*Mind Flayer 24-2=22* 
Morkoth 18
Neogi 19
Neothelid 22
Nothic 14
Otyugh 27
Spectator 23
*Star Spawn 20+1=21*
Ulitharid 24


----------



## Worrgrendel (Feb 3, 2020)

Aboleth 27
Balhannoth 7
Beholder 27 + 1 = 28
Berbalang 22
Chuul 22
Cloaker 12
Death Kiss 13
Elder Brain 25
Gibbering Mouther 24
Mind Flayer 22  
Morkoth 18
Neogi 19
Neothelid 22
Nothic 14
Otyugh 27
Spectator 23
Star Spawn 21
Ulitharid 24 - 2 = 22 (how is a mind flayer variant more popular than the mind flayer?)


----------



## OB1 (Feb 3, 2020)

Aboleth 27
Balhannoth 7-2=5
Beholder 28
Berbalang 22
Chuul 22
Cloaker 12
Death Kiss 13
Elder Brain 25
Gibbering Mouther 24
Mind Flayer 22+1=23
Morkoth 18
Neogi 19
Neothelid 22
Nothic 14
Otyugh 27
Spectator 23
Star Spawn 21
Ulitharid 22


----------



## CleverNickName (Feb 3, 2020)

Worrgrendel said:


> how is a mind flayer variant more popular than the mind flayer?



Fixed it for you.


----------



## doctorbadwolf (Feb 3, 2020)

Aboleth 27
Balhannoth 7-2=5
Beholder 28
*Berbalang 23*
Chuul 22
Cloaker 12
Death Kiss 13
Elder Brain 25
Gibbering Mouther 24
*Mind Flayer 21*
Morkoth 18
Neogi 19
Neothelid 22
Nothic 14
Otyugh 27
Spectator 23
Star Spawn 21
Ulitharid 22




Worrgrendel said:


> Ulitharid 24 - 2 = 22 (how is a mind flayer variant more popular than the mind flayer?)




Oftentimes, the variation on a theme is done better than the original, because the original was a first attempt, and it was built upon to make a better version.


----------



## Gradine (Feb 3, 2020)

*Aboleth 25*
Balhannoth 5
Beholder 28
Berbalang 23
Chuul 22
Cloaker 12
Death Kiss 13
Elder Brain 25
Gibbering Mouther 24
*Mind Flayer 23*
Morkoth 18
Neogi 19
Neothelid 22
Nothic 14
Otyugh 27
Spectator 23
Star Spawn 21
Ulitharid 22


----------



## chrisrtld (Feb 3, 2020)

Aboleth 25
Balhannoth 5
Beholder 28
Berbalang 23
Chuul 22
Cloaker 12
*Death Kiss 11*
Elder Brain 25
Gibbering Mouther 24
*Mind Flayer 24*
Morkoth 18
Neogi 19
Neothelid 22
Nothic 14
Otyugh 27
Spectator 23
Star Spawn 21
Ulitharid 22


----------



## Torquar (Feb 3, 2020)

Aboleth 25
Balhannoth 5
*Beholder 26*
Berbalang 23
Chuul 22
Cloaker 12
Death Kiss 11
Elder Brain 25
Gibbering Mouther 24
*Mind Flayer 25*
Morkoth 18
Neogi 19
Neothelid 22
Nothic 14
Otyugh 27
Spectator 23
Star Spawn 21
Ulitharid 22


----------



## TiwazTyrsfist (Feb 3, 2020)

Aboleth 25
Balhannoth 5
Beholder 26
Berbalang 23
Chuul 22
Cloaker 12
*Death Kiss 9*
Elder Brain 25
Gibbering Mouther 24
*Mind Flayer 26*
Morkoth 18
Neogi 19
Neothelid 22
Nothic 14
Otyugh 27
Spectator 23
Star Spawn 21
Ulitharid 22


----------



## Lakesidefantasy (Feb 3, 2020)

Aboleth 25
Balhannoth 5
Beholder 26
Berbalang 23
Chuul 22
Cloaker 12
Death Kiss 11
Elder Brain 25
Gibbering Mouther 24+1=25
Mind flayer 25
Morkoth 18
Neogi 19
Neothelid 22
Nothic 14-2=12
Otyugh 27
Spectator 23
Star Spawn 21
Ulitharid 22


----------



## Fenris-77 (Feb 3, 2020)

Bold and color people, bold and color. I'm too old for all this squinting.


----------



## generic (Feb 3, 2020)

Aboleth 25
*Balhannoth 5 - 2 = 3 Shadowfell tickles*
Beholder 26
Berbalang 23
Chuul 22
Cloaker 12
Death Kiss 11
Elder Brain 25
Gibbering Mouther 25
Mind flayer 25
Morkoth 18
Neogi 19
Neothelid 22
Nothic 12
Otyugh 27
Spectator 23
*Star Spawn 21 + 1 = 22*
Ulitharid 22


----------



## DrunkonDuty (Feb 3, 2020)

*Aboleth 25+1=26
Balhannoth 3-2=1  Someone please get ridda this thing.*
Beholder 26
Berbalang 23
Chuul 22
Cloaker 12
Death Kiss 11
Elder Brain 25
Gibbering Mouther 25
Mind flayer 25
Morkoth 18
Neogi 19
Neothelid 22
Nothic 12
Otyugh 27
Spectator 23
Star Spawn 22
Ulitharid 22


----------



## Harzel (Feb 3, 2020)

Corrections - @Gradine incremented Mind Flayer by 2 & @TiwazTyrsfist's votes got skipped

Aboleth 26
Balhannoth 1
Beholder 26
Berbalang 23
Chuul 22
Cloaker 12
*Death Kiss 11 - 2 = 9*
Elder Brain 25
Gibbering Mouther 25
*Mind flayer 25 - 1 + 1 = 25* - Weird coincidence
Morkoth 18
Neogi 19
Neothelid 22
Nothic 12
Otyugh 27
Spectator 23
Star Spawn 22
Ulitharid 22


----------



## Harzel (Feb 3, 2020)

*Aboleth 26 + 1 = 27*
Balhannoth 1
Beholder 26
Berbalang 23
Chuul 22
Cloaker 12
Death Kiss 9
Elder Brain 25
Gibbering Mouther 25
Mind flayer 25
Morkoth 18
Neogi 19
Neothelid 22
Nothic 12
Otyugh 27
Spectator 23
*Star Spawn 22 - 2 = 20*
Ulitharid 22


----------



## Sadras (Feb 3, 2020)

Aboleth 27
Balhannoth 1
Beholder 26
Berbalang 23
Chuul 22
Cloaker 12
Death Kiss 9
Elder Brain 25
Gibbering Mouther 25
*Mind flayer 25+1=26*
Morkoth 18
Neogi 19
Neothelid 22
Nothic 12
Otyugh 27
*Spectator 23-2=21 lesser beholder*
Star Spawn 20
Ulitharid 22


----------



## werecorpse (Feb 3, 2020)

Aboleth 27
Balhannoth 1-2=gone
Beholder 26
Berbalang 23
Chuul 22
Cloaker 12
Death Kiss 9
Elder Brain 25
Gibbering Mouther 25
Mind flayer 26
Morkoth 18
Neogi 19
Neothelid 22
*Nothic 12+1=13*
Otyugh 27
Spectator 21
Star Spawn 20
Ulitharid 22


----------



## Son of the Serpent (Feb 3, 2020)

Fenris-77 said:


> Bold and color people, bold and color. I'm too old for all this squinting.



You know, hadnt thought about the possibility people might actually NEED me to bold things.  I now know that im one of the most consistant offenders (now that i know there is a problem in the first place).  Im sorry.  Your comment is duely noted and i shall post differently moving forward.  Thankyou for making that comment.


----------



## Charlaquin (Feb 4, 2020)

Aboleth 27
Beholder 26
Berbalang 23
Chuul 22
*Cloaker 12 - 2 = 10*
Death Kiss 9
Elder Brain 25
Gibbering Mouther 25
Mind flayer 26
Morkoth 18
Neogi 19
*Neothelid 22 + 1 = 23*
Nothic 12
Otyugh 27
Spectator 21
Star Spawn 20
Ulitharid 22


----------



## Eltab (Feb 4, 2020)

Fenris-77 said:


> Bold and color people, bold and color. I'm too old for all this squinting.



This is why I usually add a humorous (I hope) comment.  Since formatting on a device takes for-ev-er.


----------



## Legatus Legionis (Feb 4, 2020)

.


----------



## Eltab (Feb 4, 2020)

Aboleth 27
Beholder 26
Berbalang 23
Chuul 22
Cloaker 10
Death Kiss 9 - 2 = 7. Sune would like a word with you.
Elder Brain 25
Gibbering Mouther 25
Mind flayer 24
Morkoth 18
Neogi 19
Neothelid 23
Nothic 12
Otyugh 27
Spectator 22
Star Spawn 20 + 1 = 21. This is getting cyclical.
Ulitharid 22


----------



## Tonguez (Feb 4, 2020)

Aboleth 27
Beholder 26
Berbalang 23
Chuul 22
Cloaker 10
*Death Kiss 5*
Elder Brain 25
Gibbering Mouther 25
Mind flayer 24
Morkoth 18
Neogi 19
Neothelid 23
Nothic 12
*Otyugh 28*
Spectator 22
Star Spawn 21.
Ulitharid 22
[


----------



## Son of the Serpent (Feb 4, 2020)

Aboleth 27
Beholder 26
Berbalang 23
Chuul 22
*Cloaker 11*
Death Kiss 5
Elder Brain 25
Gibbering Mouther 25
*Mind flayer 22*
Morkoth 18
Neogi 19
Neothelid 23
Nothic 12
Otyugh 28
Spectator 22
Star Spawn 21
Ulitharid 22


----------



## Son of the Serpent (Feb 4, 2020)

@Tonguez what is your avatar a pic of?


----------



## CleverNickName (Feb 4, 2020)

Aboleth 27
Beholder 26
Berbalang 23
Chuul 22
Cloaker 11
Death Kiss 5
Elder Brain 25
Gibbering Mouther 25
*Mind flayer 22-2=20*
Morkoth 18
Neogi 19
Neothelid 23
Nothic 12
Otyugh 28
Spectator 22
*Star Spawn 21+1=22*
Ulitharid 22


----------



## Giltonio_Santos (Feb 4, 2020)

*Aboleth 25*
Beholder 26
Berbalang 23
Chuul 22
Cloaker 11
Death Kiss 5
Elder Brain 25
Gibbering Mouther 25
Mind flayer 20
Morkoth 18
*Neogi 20*
Neothelid 23
Nothic 12
Otyugh 28
Spectator 22
Star Spawn 22
Ulitharid 22


----------



## dave2008 (Feb 4, 2020)

*Aboleth 26*
Beholder 26
Berbalang 23
Chuul 22
Cloaker 11
*Death Kiss 3*
Elder Brain 25
Gibbering Mouther 25
Mind flayer 20
Morkoth 18
Neogi 20
Neothelid 23
Nothic 12
Otyugh 28
Spectator 22
Star Spawn 22
Ulitharid 22


----------



## Zio_the_dark (Feb 4, 2020)

Aboleth 26
Beholder 26
Berbalang 23
Chuul 22
Cloaker 11
Death Kiss 3
*Elder Brain 26*
Gibbering Mouther 25
Mind flayer 20
Morkoth 18
Neogi 20
Neothelid 23
*Nothic 10*
Otyugh 28
Spectator 22
Star Spawn 22
Ulitharid 22


----------



## Tallifer (Feb 4, 2020)

Aboleth 26
Beholder 26
Berbalang 23
Chuul 22
Cloaker 11
Death Kiss 3
Elder Brain 26
Gibbering Mouther 25
*Mind Flayer 18*
Morkoth 18
Neogi 20
Neothelid 23
Nothic 10
Otyugh 28
Spectator 22
*Star Spawn 23*
Ulitharid 22


----------



## akr71 (Feb 4, 2020)

Aboleth 26
Beholder 26
Berbalang 23
Chuul 22
Cloaker 11
Death Kiss 3
Elder Brain 26
Gibbering Mouther 25
*Mind Flayer 19*
Morkoth 18
Neogi 20
Neothelid 23
Nothic 10
Otyugh 28
Spectator 22
*Star Spawn 21*
Ulitharid 22


----------



## Yardiff (Feb 4, 2020)

Aboleth 26
Beholder 26+1=27
Berbalang 23
Chuul 22
Cloaker 11
Death Kiss 3-2=1
Elder Brain 26
Gibbering Mouther 25
Mind Flayer 19
Morkoth 18
Neogi 20
Neothelid 23
Nothic 10
Otyugh 28
Spectator 22
Star Spawn 21
Ulitharid 22


----------



## lowkey13 (Feb 4, 2020)

*Deleted by user*


----------



## Fenris-77 (Feb 4, 2020)

Aboleth 26
Beholder 27
Berbalang 24
Chuul 22
Cloaker 11
*Death Kiss 0 Death Kiss is death kissed.*
Elder Brain 26
Gibbering Mouther 25
*Mind Flayer 20*
Morkoth 18
Neogi 20
Neothelid 23
Nothic 10
Otyugh 28
Spectator 22
Star Spawn 19
Ulitharid 22


----------



## jasper (Feb 4, 2020)

Aboleth 26
Beholder 27
Berbalang 24
Chuul 22
Cloaker 11 - 2 = 9
Elder Brain 26
Gibbering Mouther 25
Mind Flayer 20
Morkoth 18
Neogi 20
Neothelid 23
Nothic 10
Otyugh 28 +1 = 29
Spectator 22
Star Spawn 19
Ulitharid 22
edit to add
rats
Death Kiss 1 - 2 = 0 I kissed death and I am alive. Excuse me while I go brush my teeth. Too slow


----------



## StormbringerAUS (Feb 4, 2020)

Aboleth 26
Beholder 27
Berbalang 24
Chuul 22
Cloaker 9
Elder Brain 26
Gibbering Mouther 25
*Mind Flayer 20 +  1 = 21*
Morkoth 18
Neogi 20
Neothelid 23
Nothic 10
*Otyugh 29 - 2 = 27*
Spectator 22
Star Spawn 19
Ulitharid 22


----------



## Son of the Serpent (Feb 4, 2020)

Aboleth 26
Beholder 27
Berbalang 24
Chuul 22
*Cloaker 11 corrected from a double down vote.  The other down vote was death kiss.  Due to the quote offered along with the vote it is aparent that the down vote was meant for death kiss and the down vote for cloaker happened during composition.*
Elder Brain 26
Gibbering Mouther 25
Mind Flayer 21
Morkoth 18
Neogi 20
Neothelid 23
Nothic 10
Otyugh 27
Spectator 22
Star Spawn 19
Ulitharid 22


----------



## Maxperson (Feb 4, 2020)

Aboleth 26
Beholder 27
Berbalang 24
Chuul 22
Cloaker 11
Elder Brain 26
Gibbering Mouther 25
Mind Flayer 22
Morkoth 18
Neogi 20
Neothelid 23
Nothic 10
Otyugh 27
Spectator 20 - D&D isn't a spectator sport(Or maybe it is.  Go Critical Role!)
Star Spawn 19
Ulitharid 22


----------



## Tyler Do'Urden (Feb 4, 2020)

Aboleth 26
 Beholder 27
 Berbalang 22 Ber-ber-ber, ber-ba-ba-lang... ber ber ber, ber ba ba lang...
 Chuul 22
 Cloaker 11
 Elder Brain 26
 Gibbering Mouther 25
Mind Flayer 23
Morkoth 18
 Neogi 20
Neothelid 23
Nothic 10
 Otyugh 27
Spectator 20 
 Star Spawn 19
 Ulitharid 22


----------



## Tonguez (Feb 4, 2020)

Aboleth 26
Beholder 27
 Berbalang 22
Chuul 22
Cloaker 9 = recalibrating Jaspers downvote, the Death kiss was already dead
Elder Brain 26
Gibbering Mouther 25
*Mind Flayer 21*
Morkoth 18
Neogi 20
Neothelid 23
Nothic 10
Otyugh 28
Spectator 20
Star Spawn 19
Ulitharid 22


----------



## Tonguez (Feb 4, 2020)

Son of the Serpent said:


> @Tonguez what is your avatar a pic of?



its a mirror image, though upside down and nervous


----------



## Son of the Serpent (Feb 4, 2020)

Tonguez said:


> Aboleth 26
> Beholder 27
> Berbalang 22
> Chuul 22
> ...



Oh.  Woops.  I apologize.  I misunderstood the situation.


----------



## Son of the Serpent (Feb 4, 2020)

Tonguez said:


> its a mirror image, though upside down and nervous



AWE DUDE!!!  I didnt realize i could enlarge it much more by going to your profile and then clicking the pic again.  I just did it though.  At small size its beautiful.  Once enlarging it i see how cool it really is though!  A full nervous system having (if im not mistaken) undergown the process of plastination!  Very cool.  Never occurred to me how pretty of an icon a nervous system would make when made small.  Looks like a cross between a fish-bone skeleton, a white feather, and a tree in winter.


----------



## rczarnec (Feb 4, 2020)

Aboleth 26
Beholder 27
Berbalang 22
Chuul 22
*Cloaker 7*
Elder Brain 26
Gibbering Mouther 25
*Mind Flayer 22*
Morkoth 18
Neogi 20
Neothelid 23
Nothic 10
Otyugh 28
Spectator 20
Star Spawn 19
Ulitharid 22


----------



## Eyes of Nine (Feb 4, 2020)

Aboleth 26
*Beholder 28*
Berbalang 22
Chuul 22
*Cloaker 5*
Elder Brain 26
Gibbering Mouther 25
Mind Flayer 22
Morkoth 18
Neogi 20
Neothelid 23
Nothic 10
Otyugh 28
Spectator 20
Star Spawn 19
Ulitharid 22


----------



## OB1 (Feb 4, 2020)

Aboleth 26
Beholder 28
Berbalang 22
Chuul 22
Cloaker 5
Elder Brain 26
Gibbering Mouther 25
Mind Flayer 22+1=23
Morkoth 18
Neogi 20
Neothelid 23
Nothic 10-2=8
Otyugh 28
Spectator 20
Star Spawn 19
Ulitharid 22


----------



## Gradine (Feb 4, 2020)

*Aboleth 24*
Beholder 28
Berbalang 22
Chuul 22
Cloaker 5
Elder Brain 26
Gibbering Mouther 25
Mind Flayer 23
Morkoth 18
Neogi 20
Neothelid 23
*Nothic 9*
Otyugh 28
Spectator 20
Star Spawn 19
Ulitharid 22


----------



## Jediking (Feb 4, 2020)

*Aboleth 24+1=25*
Beholder 28
Berbalang 22
Chuul 22
*Cloaker 5-2=3*
Elder Brain 26
Gibbering Mouther 25
Mind Flayer 23
Morkoth 18
Neogi 20
Neothelid 23
Nothic 9
Otyugh 28
Spectator 20
Star Spawn 19
Ulitharid 22


----------



## chrisrtld (Feb 4, 2020)

Aboleth 25
Beholder 28
Berbalang 22
Chuul 22
*Cloaker 1*
Elder Brain 26
Gibbering Mouther 25
*Mind Flayer 24*
Morkoth 18
Neogi 20
Neothelid 23
Nothic 9
Otyugh 28
Spectator 20
Star Spawn 19
Ulitharid 22


----------



## Lakesidefantasy (Feb 4, 2020)

Aboleth 25
Beholder 28
Berbalang 22
Chuul 22
Cloaker 1
Elder Brain 26
*Gibbering Mouther 26*
Mind Flayer 24
Morkoth 18
Neogi 20
Neothelid 23
*Nothic 7*
Otyugh 28
Spectator 20
Star Spawn 19
Ulitharid 22


----------



## Torquar (Feb 4, 2020)

Aboleth 25
Beholder 28
Berbalang 22
Chuul 22
*Cloaker 0*
Elder Brain 26
Gibbering Mouther 26
*Mind Flayer 25*
Morkoth 18
Neogi 20
Neothelid 23
Nothic 7
Otyugh 28
Spectator 20
Star Spawn 19
Ulitharid 22


----------



## Salthorae (Feb 4, 2020)

Aboleth 25
Beholder 28
Berbalang 22
Chuul 22
Elder Brain 26
Gibbering Mouther 26
Mind Flayer 25
Morkoth 18
Neogi 20
Neothelid 23
*Nothic 7-2=5 - still a lame beholder with legs *
Otyugh 28
Spectator 20
Star Spawn 19
*Ulitharid 22+1=23 - how is Mind Flayer beating their superiors?*


----------



## Fenris447 (Feb 4, 2020)

Aboleth 25
Beholder 28
Berbalang 22
Chuul 22
Elder Brain 26
Gibbering Mouther 26
*Mind Flayer 26*
Morkoth 18
Neogi 20
Neothelid 23
*Nothic 3*
Otyugh 28
Spectator 20
Star Spawn 19
Ulitharid 23


----------



## werecorpse (Feb 4, 2020)

Aboleth 25
Beholder 28
Berbalang 22
Chuul 22
Elder Brain 26
Gibbering Mouther 26
Mind Flayer 26
Morkoth 18
Neogi 20
Neothelid 23
*Nothic 3+1=4*
Otyugh 28
Spectator 20
*Star Spawn 19-2=17*
Ulitharid 23


----------



## DrunkonDuty (Feb 4, 2020)

*Aboleth 25+1+26*
Beholder 28
Berbalang 22
Chuul 22
Elder Brain 26
Gibbering Mouther 26
Mind Flayer 26
Morkoth 18
Neogi 20
Neothelid 23
*Nothic 4-2=2  Set up for kill.*
Otyugh 28
Spectator 20
Star Spawn17
Ulitharid 23


----------



## Legatus Legionis (Feb 5, 2020)

.


----------



## generic (Feb 5, 2020)

Aboleth 26
Beholder 28
Berbalang 22
Chuul 22
Elder Brain 26
Gibbering Mouther 26
Mind Flayer 26
Morkoth 18
Neogi 20
Neothelid 23
*Otyugh 28 - 2 = 26 I can't upvote a trash compactor*
Spectator  21
*Star Spawn 17 + 1 = 18  Arise, my children, and uh... defrost.*
Ulitharid 23

What's the period you have to wait?  A long time or something like that...


----------



## Harzel (Feb 5, 2020)

With apologies to all you Nothic slayers, a ways back an upvote by @werecorpse got erased.

*Aboleth 26 + 1 = 27*
Beholder 28
Berbalang 22
Chuul 22
Elder Brain 26
Gibbering Mouther 26
Mind Flayer 26
Morkoth 18
Neogi 20
Neothelid 23
*Nothic 1*
Otyugh 26
Spectator 21
*Star Spawn 18 - 2 = 16*
Ulitharid 23


----------



## Sadras (Feb 5, 2020)

Aboleth 27
Beholder 28
Berbalang 22
Chuul 22
Elder Brain 26
Gibbering Mouther 26
*Mind Flayer 26+1=27*
Morkoth 18
Neogi 20
Neothelid 23
Nothic 1
Otyugh 26
*Spectator 21-2=19 this lesser beholder needs to go*
Star Spawn 16
Ulitharid 23


----------



## Torquar (Feb 5, 2020)

Aboleth 27
Beholder 28
Berbalang 22
Chuul 22
Elder Brain 26
Gibbering Mouther 26
*Mind Flayer 28*
Morkoth 18
Neogi 20
Neothelid 23
*Nothic 0 Yoink!!*
Otyugh 26
Spectator 19
Star Spawn 16
Ulitharid 23


----------



## dave2008 (Feb 5, 2020)

*Aboleth 28*
Beholder 28
Berbalang 22
Chuul 22
Elder Brain 26
Gibbering Mouther 26
Mind Flayer 28
*Morkoth 16*
Neogi 20
Neothelid 23
Otyugh 26
Spectator 19
Star Spawn 16
Ulitharid 23


----------



## Tallifer (Feb 5, 2020)

Aboleth 28
Beholder 28
Berbalang 22
Chuul 22
Elder Brain 26
Gibbering Mouther 26
*Mind Flayer 26*
Morkoth 16
Neogi 20
Neothelid 23
*Otyugh 27*
Spectator 19
Star Spawn 16
Ulitharid 23


----------



## Imaculata (Feb 5, 2020)

Aboleth 28
*Beholder 26*
Berbalang 22
*Chuul 23*
Elder Brain 26
Gibbering Mouther 26
Mind Flayer 26
Morkoth 16
Neogi 20
Neothelid 23
Otyugh 27
Spectator 19
Star Spawn 16
Ulitharid 23


----------



## Giltonio_Santos (Feb 5, 2020)

*Aboleth 26*
Beholder 26
Berbalang 22
Chuul 23
Elder Brain 26
Gibbering Mouther 26
Mind Flayer 26
Morkoth 16
*Neogi 21*
Neothelid 23
Otyugh 27
Spectator 19
Star Spawn 16
Ulitharid 23


----------



## StormbringerAUS (Feb 5, 2020)

Aboleth 26
Beholder 26
Berbalang 22
Chuul 23
Elder Brain 26
Gibbering Mouther 26
*Mind Flayer 26 + 1 = 27*
Morkoth 16
Neogi 21
Neothelid 23
*Otyugh 27 - 2 = 25*
Spectator 19
Star Spawn 16
Ulitharid 23


----------



## Maxperson (Feb 5, 2020)

Aboleth 26
Beholder 27
Berbalang 22
Chuul 23
Elder Brain 26
Gibbering Mouther 26
Mind Flayer 27
Morkoth 16
Neogi 21
Neothelid 23
Otyugh 25
Spectator 17
Star Spawn 16
Ulitharid 23


----------



## Fenris-77 (Feb 5, 2020)

Aboleth 26
Beholder 27
Berbalang 22
Chuul 23
Elder Brain 26
Gibbering Mouther 26
*Mind Flayer 28*
Morkoth 16
Neogi 21
Neothelid 23
Otyugh 25
*Spectator 18 How about a Participator? Spectator, pshaw.*
Star Spawn 16
Ulitharid 23


----------



## Sadras (Feb 5, 2020)

Correction @Fenris-77 accidentally added instead of subtracting

Aboleth 26
Beholder 27
Berbalang 22
Chuul 23
Elder Brain 26
Gibbering Mouther 26
Mind Flayer 28
Morkoth 16
Neogi 21
Neothelid 23
Otyugh 25
*Spectator 17-2=15*
Star Spawn 16
Ulitharid 23


----------



## rczarnec (Feb 5, 2020)

Aboleth 26
*Beholder 28
Berbalang 20*
Chuul 23
Elder Brain 26
Gibbering Mouther 26
Mind Flayer 28
Morkoth 16
Neogi 21
Neothelid 23
Otyugh 25
Spectator 15
Star Spawn 16
Ulitharid 23


----------



## Eyes of Nine (Feb 5, 2020)

Aboleth 26
Beholder 28
Berbalang 20
Chuul 23
Elder Brain 26
*Gibbering Mouther 27*
Mind Flayer 28
Morkoth 16
Neogi 21
Neothelid 23
Otyugh 25
*Spectator 13*
Star Spawn 16
Ulitharid 23


----------



## jasper (Feb 5, 2020)

Aboleth 26
Beholder 28
 Berbalang 20
 Chuul 23
 Elder Brain 26
Gibbering Mouther 27
 Mind Flayer 28
 Morkoth 16
 Neogi 21
 Neothelid 23
 Otyugh 25 +1 = 26
Spectator 13 - 2 = 11 go peek elsewhere
 Star Spawn 16
 Ulitharid 23


----------



## Tyler Do'Urden (Feb 5, 2020)

Aboleth 26
 Beholder 28
 Berbalang 18
 Chuul 23
 Elder Brain 26
 Gibbering Mouther 27
 Mind Flayer 29 IA! IA!
 Morkoth 16
 Neogi 21
 Neothelid 23
 Otyugh 26
 Spectator 11 
 Star Spawn 16
 Ulitharid 23


----------



## lowkey13 (Feb 5, 2020)

*Deleted by user*


----------



## CleverNickName (Feb 5, 2020)

Aboleth 26
Beholder 28
Berbalang 19
Chuul 23
Elder Brain 26
Gibbering Mouther 27
*Mind Flayer 29-2=27*
Morkoth 16
Neogi 21
Neothelid 23
Otyugh 26
Spectator 11
*Star Spawn 14+1=15*
Ulitharid 23


----------



## OB1 (Feb 5, 2020)

Aboleth 26
Beholder 28
Berbalang 19
Chuul 23
Elder Brain 26
Gibbering Mouther 27
Mind Flayer 27
Morkoth 16-2=14
Neogi 21
Neothelid 23
Otyugh 26
Spectator 11
Star Spawn 15+1=16
Ulitharid 23


----------



## Salthorae (Feb 5, 2020)

Aboleth 26
Beholder 28
Berbalang 19
Chuul 23
Elder Brain 26
Gibbering Mouther 27
Mind Flayer 27
Morkoth 14
Neogi 21
Neothelid 23
Otyugh 26
*Spectator 11-2=9*
Star Spawn 16
*Ulitharid 23+1=24*


----------



## Yardiff (Feb 5, 2020)

Aboleth 26
Beholder 28+1=29
Berbalang 19
Chuul 23
Elder Brain 26
Gibbering Mouther 27
Mind Flayer 27
Morkoth 14
Neogi 21
Neothelid 23
Otyugh 26
Spectator 9-2=7
Star Spawn 16
Ulitharid 24


----------



## chrisrtld (Feb 5, 2020)

Aboleth 26
Beholder 29
Berbalang 19
Chuul 23
Elder Brain 26
Gibbering Mouther 27
*Mind Flayer 28*
Morkoth 14
Neogi 21
Neothelid 23
Otyugh 26
*Spectator 5*
Star Spawn 16
Ulitharid 24


----------



## Zio_the_dark (Feb 5, 2020)

Aboleth 26
Beholder 29
Berbalang 19
Chuul 23
*Elder Brain 27*
Gibbering Mouther 27
Mind Flayer 28
Morkoth 14
Neogi 21
Neothelid 23
Otyugh 26
*Spectator 3*
Star Spawn 16
Ulitharid 24


----------



## Harzel (Feb 5, 2020)

*Aboleth 26 + 1 = 27*
Beholder 29
Berbalang 19
Chuul 23
Elder Brain 27
Gibbering Mouther 27
Mind Flayer 28
Morkoth 14
Neogi 21
Neothelid 23
Otyugh 26
Spectator 3
*Star Spawn 16 - 2 = 14*
Ulitharid 24


----------



## DrunkonDuty (Feb 5, 2020)

*Aboleth 27+1+28*
Beholder 29
Berbalang 19
Chuul 23
Elder Brain 27
Gibbering Mouther 27
Mind Flayer 28
Morkoth 14
*Neogi 21-2=19*
Neothelid 23
Otyugh 26
Spectator 3
Star Spawn 14
Ulitharid 24


----------



## Puggins (Feb 5, 2020)

Aboleth 28
*Beholder 29 + 1 = 30*
Berbalang 19
Chuul 23
Elder Brain 27
Gibbering Mouther 27
*Mind Flayer 28 - 2 = 26*
Morkoth 14
Neogi 19
Neothelid 23
Otyugh 26
Spectator 3
Star Spawn 14
Ulitharid 24


----------



## werecorpse (Feb 5, 2020)

Aboleth 28
*Beholder 30+1=31*
Berbalang 19
Chuul 23
Elder Brain 27
Gibbering Mouther 27
Mind Flayer 26
Morkoth 14
Neogi 19
Neothelid 23
Otyugh 26
Spectator 3
*Star Spawn 14-2=12*
Ulitharid 24


----------



## Legatus Legionis (Feb 6, 2020)

.


----------



## Eltab (Feb 6, 2020)

Legatus_Legionis said:


> *Spectator 3+1 = 24*



Quit messing with the aberrations, they will make you crazy.


----------



## Eltab (Feb 6, 2020)

Aboleth 28
Beholder 31
Berbalang 19
Chuul 23
Elder Brain 27
Gibbering Mouther 27
Mind Flayer 24
Morkoth 14
Neogi 19
Neothelid 23
Otyugh 26
Spectator 4 - 2 = 2  Here, take this blindfold.
Star Spawn 12 + 1 = 13.  I can't take a single day off...
Ulitharid 24


----------



## Sadras (Feb 6, 2020)

Aboleth 28
Beholder 31
Berbalang 19 Yingyong from _Lich Queen's Begotten_ was cute, but it's time for this Filipino-named aberration to go
Chuul 23
Elder Brain 27
Gibbering Mouther 27
*Mind Flayer 24+1=25*
Morkoth 14
Neogi 19
Neothelid 23
Otyugh 26
*Spectator 2-2=0*
Star Spawn 13
Ulitharid 24


----------



## Lakesidefantasy (Feb 6, 2020)

Aboleth 28
Beholder 31
Berbalang 19
Chuul 23
Elder Brain 27
*Gibbering Mouther 28*
Mind Flayer 25
Morkoth 14
*Neogi 17*
Neothelid 23
Otyugh 26
Star Spawn 13
Ulitharid 24


----------



## Salthorae (Feb 6, 2020)

Aboleth 28
Beholder 31
Berbalang 19
Chuul 23
Elder Brain 27
Gibbering Mouther 28
Mind Flayer 25
*Morkoth 14-2=12 - why are these guys still here?
Neogi 17+1=18 - NO! Umber Hulk dominating Eel-Spiders stay!*
Neothelid 23
Otyugh 26
Star Spawn 13
Ulitharid 24


----------



## Tonguez (Feb 6, 2020)

Aboleth 28
Beholder 31
Berbalang 19
Chuul 23
Elder Brain 27
Gibbering Mouther 28
Mind Flayer 23
*Morkoth 12 *
Neogi 18 
Neothelid 23
Otyugh 27
Star Spawn 13
Ulitharid 24


----------



## StormbringerAUS (Feb 6, 2020)

Aboleth 28
Beholder 31
Berbalang 19
Chuul 23
Elder Brain 27
Gibbering Mouther 28
*Mind Flayer 23 + 1 = 24*
Morkoth 12 
Neogi 18 
Neothelid 23
*Otyugh 27 - 2 = 25*
Star Spawn 13
Ulitharid 24


----------



## Tallifer (Feb 6, 2020)

Aboleth 28
Beholder 31
Berbalang 19
Chuul 23
Elder Brain 27
Gibbering Mouther 28
*Mind Flayer 22*
Morkoth 12
Neogi 18
Neothelid 23
*Otyugh 26*
Star Spawn 13
Ulitharid 24


----------



## akr71 (Feb 6, 2020)

Aboleth 28
Beholder 31
Berbalang 19
*Chuul 21*
Elder Brain 27
Gibbering Mouther 28
*Mind Flayer 23*
Morkoth 12
Neogi 18
Neothelid 23
Otyugh 26
Star Spawn 13
Ulitharid 24


----------



## lowkey13 (Feb 6, 2020)

*Deleted by user*


----------



## lowkey13 (Feb 6, 2020)

*Deleted by user*


----------



## Yardiff (Feb 6, 2020)

Aboleth 28
Beholder 31+1=32
Berbalang 20
Chuul 21
Elder Brain 27
Gibbering Mouther 28
Mind Flayer 23
Mindwitness 20
Morkoth 12
Neogi 18
Neothelid 21
Otyugh 26
Star Spawn 13-2=11
Ulitharid 24


----------



## Giltonio_Santos (Feb 6, 2020)

Aboleth 28
*Beholder 30*
Berbalang 20
Chuul 21
Elder Brain 27
Gibbering Mouther 28
Mind Flayer 23
Mindwitness 20
Morkoth 12
*Neogi 19*
Neothelid 21
Otyugh 26
Star Spawn 11
Ulitharid 24


----------



## jasper (Feb 6, 2020)

Aboleth 28
Beholder 30
 Berbalang 20
 Chuul 21
 Elder Brain 27
 Gibbering Mouther 28
 Mind Flayer 23
 Mindwitness 20
 Morkoth 12
Neogi 19
 Neothelid 21
 Otyugh 26 +1 = 27
 Star Spawn 11-2 = 9 Spawn does not have a star on the walk of fame. So he puffing himself up.
 Ulitharid 24


----------



## Fenris-77 (Feb 6, 2020)

Aboleth 28
Beholder 30
Berbalang 20
Chuul 21
Elder Brain 27
Gibbering Mouther 28
*Mind Flayer 24 Cthulhu approves. Go with Flagn'thpul'ah my son.*
Mindwitness 20
Morkoth 12
Neogi 19
Neothelid 21
Otyugh 27
*Star Spawn 7 Cthulhu demands better than this nonsense.*
Ulitharid 24


----------



## Maxperson (Feb 6, 2020)

Aboleth 28
Beholder 30
Berbalang 20
Chuul 21
Elder Brain 27
Gibbering Mouther 28
Mind Flayer 25
Mindwitness 18 - No witnesses!
Morkoth 12
Neogi 19
Neothelid 21
Otyugh 27
Star Spawn 7
Ulitharid 24


----------



## Son of the Serpent (Feb 6, 2020)

Aboleth 28
Beholder 30
Berbalang 20
Chuul 21
Elder Brain 27
*Gibbering Mouther 29*
*Mind Flayer 23*
Mindwitness 18
Morkoth 12
Neogi 19
Neothelid 21
Otyugh 27
Star Spawn 7
Ulitharid 24


----------



## Eyes of Nine (Feb 6, 2020)

Whoops


----------



## Eyes of Nine (Feb 6, 2020)

Aboleth 28
Beholder 30
Berbalang 20
Chuul 21
Elder Brain 27
Gibbering Mouther 29
*Mind Flayer 24*
Mindwitness 18
Morkoth 12
Neogi 19
Neothelid 21
Otyugh 27
*Star Spawn 5*
Ulitharid 24


----------



## rczarnec (Feb 6, 2020)

*Aboleth 29*
Beholder 30
Berbalang 20
Chuul 21
Elder Brain 27
Gibbering Mouther 29
Mind Flayer 24
*Mindwitness 16*
Morkoth 12
Neogi 19
Neothelid 21
Otyugh 27
Star Spawn 5
Ulitharid 24


----------



## dave2008 (Feb 6, 2020)

*Aboleth 30*
Beholder 30
Berbalang 20
Chuul 21
Elder Brain 27
Gibbering Mouther 29
Mind Flayer 24
Mindwitness 16
*Morkoth 10*
Neogi 19
Neothelid 21
Otyugh 27
Star Spawn 5
Ulitharid 24


----------



## Tyler Do'Urden (Feb 6, 2020)

Aboleth 30
 Beholder 30
 Berbalang 18
 Chuul 21
 Elder Brain 27
 Gibbering Mouther 29
 Mind Flayer 25
 Mindwitness 16
Morkoth 10
 Neogi 19
 Neothelid 21
 Otyugh 27
 Star Spawn 5
 Ulitharid 24


----------



## OB1 (Feb 6, 2020)

Aboleth 30
Beholder 30
Berbalang 18-2=16
Chuul 21
Elder Brain 27
Gibbering Mouther 29
Mind Flayer 25+1=26
Mindwitness 16
Morkoth 10
Neogi 19
Neothelid 21
Otyugh 27
Star Spawn 5
Ulitharid 24


----------



## CleverNickName (Feb 6, 2020)

*Aboleth 30+1=31*
Beholder 30
Berbalang 16
Chuul 21
Elder Brain 27
Gibbering Mouther 29
*Mind Flayer 26-2=24*
Mindwitness 16
Morkoth 10
Neogi 19
Neothelid 21
Otyugh 27
Star Spawn 5
Ulitharid 24


----------



## Zio_the_dark (Feb 6, 2020)

Aboleth 31
Beholder 30
Berbalang 16
Chuul 21
*Elder Brain 28*
Gibbering Mouther 29
Mind Flayer 24
*Mindwitness 14 if no one witnessed his disappearance since post #170 it must be unimportant *
Morkoth 10
Neogi 19
Neothelid 21
Otyugh 27
Star Spawn 5
Ulitharid 24


----------



## Son of the Serpent (Feb 6, 2020)

There are certain items on this list that appear to be achieving escape velocity without a space faring vessel.  Seems appropriate considering what this is a list of.


----------



## Gradine (Feb 6, 2020)

*Aboleth 29*
Beholder 30
Berbalang 16
Chuul 21
Elder Brain 28
Gibbering Mouther 29
Mind Flayer 24
*Mindwitness 15 - *We've clearly been Jedi Mind Tricked by OB1. "This is not the aberration you're looking for."
Morkoth 10
Neogi 19
Neothelid 21
Otyugh 27
Star Spawn 5
Ulitharid 24


----------



## chrisrtld (Feb 6, 2020)

Aboleth 29
Beholder 30
Berbalang 16
Chuul 21
Elder Brain 28
Gibbering Mouther 29
*Mind Flayer 25
Mindwitness 13*
Morkoth 10
Neogi 19
Neothelid 21
Otyugh 27
Star Spawn 5
Ulitharid 24


----------



## Son of the Serpent (Feb 6, 2020)

Ob1 is the most incompetant sith ive ever seen.  I think he may be the only force sensitive dumber than jar jar.  I refuse to believe he has power here.  -Ct. D.


----------



## Lakesidefantasy (Feb 6, 2020)

Aboleth 29
Beholder 30
Berbalang 16
Chuul 21
Elder Brain 28
*Gibbering Mouther 30*
Mind Flayer 25
Mindwitness 13
Morkoth 10
Neogi 19
Neothelid 21
Otyugh 27
*Star Spawn 3*
Ulitharid 24


----------



## DrunkonDuty (Feb 6, 2020)

*Aboleth 29+1=30*
Beholder 30
Berbalang 16
Chuul 21
Elder Brain 28
Gibbering Mouther 30
Mind Flayer 25
Mindwitness 13
Morkoth 10
*Neogi 19-2=17*
Neothelid 21
Otyugh 27
Star Spawn 3
Ulitharid 24


----------



## Legatus Legionis (Feb 7, 2020)

.


----------



## doctorbadwolf (Feb 7, 2020)

Aboleth 30
*Beholder 28
Berbalang 17*
Chuul 21
Elder Brain 28
Gibbering Mouther 30
Mind Flayer 25
Mindwitness 13
Morkoth 10
Neogi 17
Neothelid 21
Otyugh 27
Star Spawn 3
Ulitharid 24


----------



## Sadras (Feb 7, 2020)

Aboleth 30
Beholder 28
*Berbalang 17-2=15*
Chuul 21
Elder Brain 28
Gibbering Mouther 30
*Mind Flayer 25+1=26*
Mindwitness 13
Morkoth 10
Neogi 17
Neothelid 21
Otyugh 27
Star Spawn 3
Ulitharid 24


----------



## Legatus Legionis (Feb 7, 2020)

.


----------



## Puggins (Feb 7, 2020)

Aboleth 30
*Beholder 28 + 1 = 29*
Berbalang 15
Chuul 21
Elder Brain 28
Gibbering Mouther 30
*Mind Flayer 24 - 2 = 22*
Mindwitness 13
Morkoth 10
Neogi 17
Neothelid 21
Otyugh 27
Star Spawn  4
Ulitharid 24


----------



## werecorpse (Feb 7, 2020)

Aboleth 30
*Beholder 29+1=30*
Berbalang 15
Chuul 21
Elder Brain 28
Gibbering Mouther 30
Mind Flayer 22
Mindwitness 13
Morkoth 10
Neogi 17
Neothelid 21
Otyugh 27
*Star Spawn  4-2=2*
Ulitharid 24


----------



## Harzel (Feb 7, 2020)

lowkey13 said:


> Aboleth 28
> Beholder 31
> Berbalang 19
> Chuul 21
> ...




They were in the witness protection program and now you have exposed them!


----------



## Harzel (Feb 7, 2020)

Aboleth 30
Beholder 30
Berbalang 15
Chuul 21
Elder Brain 28
Gibbering Mouther 30
*Mind Flayer 22 + 1 = 23*
Mindwitness 13
Morkoth 10
Neogi 17
*Neothelid 21 - 2 = 19*
Otyugh 27
Star Spawn 2
Ulitharid 24


----------



## Torquar (Feb 7, 2020)

Aboleth 30
Beholder 30
Berbalang 15
Chuul 21
Elder Brain 28
Gibbering Mouther 30
*Mind Flayer 24*
Mindwitness 13
Morkoth 10
Neogi 17
Neothelid 19
Otyugh 27
*Star Spawn 0*
Ulitharid 24


----------



## Salthorae (Feb 7, 2020)

Aboleth 30
Beholder 30
Berbalang 15
Chuul 21
Elder Brain 28
Gibbering Mouther 30
Mind Flayer 24
Mindwitness 13
*Morkoth 10-2=8 come on kid!
Neogi 17+1=18*
Neothelid 19
Otyugh 27
Ulitharid 24


----------



## Zio_the_dark (Feb 7, 2020)

Aboleth 30
Beholder 30
Berbalang 15
Chuul 21
*Elder Brain 29*
Gibbering Mouther 30
Mind Flayer 24
*Mindwitness 11*
Morkoth 8
Neogi 18
Neothelid 19
Otyugh 27
Ulitharid 24


----------



## StormbringerAUS (Feb 7, 2020)

Aboleth 30
Beholder 30
Berbalang 15
Chuul 21
Elder Brain 29
Gibbering Mouther 30
Mind Flayer 24 + 1 = 25
Mindwitness 11
Morkoth 8
Neogi 18
Neothelid 19
Otyugh 27 - 2 = 25
Ulitharid 24


----------



## Maxperson (Feb 7, 2020)

Aboleth 30
Beholder 30
Berbalang 15
Chuul 21
Elder Brain 29
Gibbering Mouther 30
Mind Flayer 26
Mindwitness 11
Morkoth 6 - Without Mindyoth, this monster doesn't cut it.
Neogi 18
Neothelid 19
Otyugh 25
Ulitharid 24


----------



## jasper (Feb 7, 2020)

Aboleth 30
 Beholder 30
 Berbalang 15
 Chuul 21
 Elder Brain 29
 Gibbering Mouther 30
Mind Flayer 26
 Mindwitness 11
*Morkoth 4 what are you *
 Neogi 18
 Neothelid 19
* Otyugh 26*
 Ulitharid 24


----------



## akr71 (Feb 7, 2020)

Aboleth 30
Beholder 30
Berbalang 15
Chuul 21
Elder Brain 29
*Gibbering Mouther 28
Mind Flayer 27*
Mindwitness 11
Morkoth 6
Neogi 18
Neothelid 19
Otyugh 25
Ulitharid 24


----------



## Coroc (Feb 7, 2020)

Aboleth 30
Beholder 30
Berbalang 15
Chuul 21
Elder Brain 29
Gibbering Mouther 28
*Mind Flayer 28*
Mindwitness 11
*Morkoth 2*
Neogi 18
Neothelid 19
Otyugh 26
Ulitharid 24

Yea rly, what is a Morkoth? And leave Zoldberg alone 

edited because @akr71  did not have changes of @jasper  in his post now it is correct again


----------



## Eyes of Nine (Feb 7, 2020)

Aboleth 30
Beholder 30
Berbalang 15
Chuul 21
Elder Brain 29
Gibbering Mouther 28
*Mind Flayer 29*
Mindwitness 11
*Morkoth 0*
Neogi 18
Neothelid 19
Otyugh 26
Ulitharid 24


----------



## lowkey13 (Feb 7, 2020)

*Deleted by user*


----------



## ChaosOS (Feb 7, 2020)

Aboleth 31
Beholder 30
Berbalang 16
Chuul 21
Elder Brain 27
Gibbering Mouther 28
Mind Flayer 29
Mindwitness 11
Neogi 18
Neothelid 19
Otyugh 26
Ulitharid 22


----------



## Tyler Do'Urden (Feb 7, 2020)

Aboleth 31
 Beholder 30
 Berbalang 14
 Chuul 21
Elder Brain 27
 Gibbering Mouther 28
 Mind Flayer 30
 Mindwitness 11
 Neogi 18
 Neothelid 19
 Otyugh 26
 Ulitharid 22


----------



## Tonguez (Feb 7, 2020)

Aboleth 31
Beholder 30
Berbalang 16
Chuul 21
Elder Brain 27
Gibbering Mouther 28
Mind Flayer 27
Mindwitness 11
Neogi 18
Neothelid 19
Otyugh 27
Ulitharid 22

There are too many mindflayer tadpoles in this list!!!


----------



## rczarnec (Feb 7, 2020)

Aboleth 31
Beholder 30
*Berbalang 12*
Chuul 21
Elder Brain 27
Gibbering Mouther 28
*Mind Flayer 29*
Mindwitness 11
Neogi 18
Neothelid 19
Otyugh 27
Ulitharid 22 

adjusted for crosspost between 387/388 in addition to vote


----------



## Fenris-77 (Feb 7, 2020)

Aboleth 31
Beholder 30
Berbalang 12
Chuul 21
Elder Brain 27
Gibbering Mouther 28
*Mind Flayer 30*
*Mindwitness 9 Is this an Aberration or a movie with Harrison Ford? IDK...*
Neogi 18
Neothelid 19
Otyugh 27
Ulitharid 22


----------



## Son of the Serpent (Feb 7, 2020)

Aboleth 31
Beholder 30
Berbalang 12
Chuul 21
Elder Brain 27
*Gibbering Mouther 29*
*Mind Flayer 28*
Mindwitness 9
Neogi 18
Neothelid 19
Otyugh 27
Ulitharid 22


----------



## OB1 (Feb 7, 2020)

Aboleth 31
Beholder 30
Berbalang 12-2=10
Chuul 21
Elder Brain 27
Gibbering Mouther 29
Mind Flayer 28
Mindwitness 9
Neogi 18
Neothelid 19+1=20
Otyugh 27
Ulitharid 22


----------



## Giltonio_Santos (Feb 7, 2020)

*Aboleth 29*
Beholder 30
Berbalang 10
Chuul 21
Elder Brain 27
Gibbering Mouther 29
Mind Flayer 28
Mindwitness 9
*Neogi 19*
Neothelid 20
Otyugh 27
Ulitharid 22


----------



## CleverNickName (Feb 7, 2020)

*Aboleth 29+1=30*
Beholder 30
Berbalang 10
Chuul 21
Elder Brain 27
Gibbering Mouther 29
*Mind Flayer 28-2=26*
Mindwitness 9
Neogi 19
Neothelid 20
Otyugh 27
Ulitharid 22


----------



## Swarmkeeper (Feb 7, 2020)

Aboleth 30
Beholder 30
Berbalang 10
Chuul 21
Elder Brain 27
*Gibbering Mouther 30*
Mind Flayer 26
*Mindwitness 7*
Neogi 19
Neothelid 20
Otyugh 27
Ulitharid 22


----------



## Fenris447 (Feb 7, 2020)

Aboleth 30
Beholder 30
Berbalang 10
Chuul 21
Elder Brain 27
*Gibbering Mouther 28
Mind Flayer 27*
Mindwitness 7
Neogi 19
Neothelid 20
Otyugh 27
Ulitharid 22


----------



## Puggins (Feb 7, 2020)

Aboleth 30
*Beholder 30 + 1 = 31*
Berbalang 10
Chuul 21
Elder Brain 27
Gibbering Mouther 28
*Mind Flayer 27 - 2 = 25*
Mindwitness 7
Neogi 19
Neothelid 20
Otyugh 27
Ulitharid 22


----------



## Yardiff (Feb 7, 2020)

Aboleth 30
Beholder 31+1=32
Berbalang 10
Chuul 21
Elder Brain 27
Gibbering Mouther 28
Mind Flayer 25
Mindwitness 7-2=5
Neogi 19
Neothelid 20
Otyugh 27
Ulitharid 22


----------



## Son of the Serpent (Feb 7, 2020)

SOON there will BE no witnesses!  Soon...


----------



## CleverNickName (Feb 7, 2020)

Son of the Serpent said:


> SOON there will BE no witnesses!  Soon...



I wish all the votes against mind flayers and beholders were directed toward, you know, _mind flayers and beholders._  It's just different flavors of the same monster, people!


----------



## Harzel (Feb 7, 2020)

*Aboleth 30 + 1 = 31*
Beholder 32
Berbalang 10
Chuul 21
Elder Brain 27
Gibbering Mouther 28
Mind Flayer 25
Mindwitness 5
Neogi 19
*Neothelid 20 - 2 = 18*
Otyugh 27
Ulitharid 22


----------



## werecorpse (Feb 7, 2020)

Aboleth 31
Beholder 32
Berbalang 10
Chuul 21
Elder Brain 27
*Gibbering Mouther 28+1=29*
Mind Flayer 25
Mindwitness 5
Neogi 19
Neothelid 18
Otyugh 27
*Ulitharid 22-2=20*


----------



## Tallifer (Feb 7, 2020)

Aboleth 31
Beholder 32
Berbalang 10
Chuul 21
Elder Brain 27
Gibbering Mouther 29
*Mind Flayer 23*
Mindwitness 5
Neogi 19
Neothelid 18
*Otyugh 28*
Ulitharid 20


----------



## Legatus Legionis (Feb 8, 2020)

.


----------



## dave2008 (Feb 8, 2020)

*Aboleth 32*
Beholder 32
Berbalang 10
Chuul 21
Elder Brain 27
Gibbering Mouther 29
Mind Flayer 21
*Mindwitness 4*
Neogi 19
Neothelid 18
Otyugh 28
Ulitharid 20


----------



## Lakesidefantasy (Feb 8, 2020)

Aboleth 32
Beholder 32
*Berbalang 8*
Chuul 21
Elder Brain 27
*Gibbering Mouther 30*
Mind Flayer 21
Mindwitness 4
Neogi 19
Neothelid 18
Otyugh 28
Ulitharid 20


----------



## Sadras (Feb 8, 2020)

Aboleth 32
Beholder 32
Berbalang 8
*Chuul 21-2=19*
Elder Brain 27
Gibbering Mouther 30
*Mind Flayer 21+1=22*
Mindwitness 4
Neogi 19
Neothelid 18
Otyugh 28
Ulitharid 20


----------



## Yardiff (Feb 8, 2020)

Aboleth 32
Beholder 32+1=33
Berbalang 8
Chuul 19
Elder Brain 27
Gibbering Mouther 30
Mind Flayer 22
Mindwitness 4-2=2
Neogi 19
Neothelid 18
Otyugh 28
Ulitharid 20


----------



## Torquar (Feb 8, 2020)

Aboleth 32
Beholder 33
Berbalang 8
Chuul 19
Elder Brain 27
Gibbering Mouther 30
*Mind Flayer 23
Mindwitness 0 I don't even know what this is...*
Neogi 19
Neothelid 18
Otyugh 28
Ulitharid 20


----------



## Zio_the_dark (Feb 8, 2020)

Aboleth 32
Beholder 33
Berbalang 8
Chuul 19
*Elder Brain 28*
Gibbering Mouther 30
Mind Flayer 23
Neogi 19
*Neothelid 16*
Otyugh 28
Ulitharid 20


----------



## Giltonio_Santos (Feb 8, 2020)

Aboleth 32
Beholder 33
*Berbalang 6*
Chuul 19
Elder Brain 28
Gibbering Mouther 30
Mind Flayer 23
*Neogi 20*
Neothelid 16
Otyugh 28
Ulitharid 20


----------



## Tallifer (Feb 8, 2020)

Aboleth 32
Beholder 33
Berbalang 6
Chuul 19
Elder Brain 28
Gibbering Mouther 30
*Mind Flayer 21*
Neogi 20
Neothelid 16
*Otyugh 29*
Ulitharid 20


----------



## rczarnec (Feb 8, 2020)

Aboleth 32
Beholder 33
*Berbalang 4*
Chuul 19
Elder Brain 28
Gibbering Mouther 30
*Mind Flayer 22*
Neogi 20
Neothelid 16
Otyugh 29
Ulitharid 20


----------



## Maxperson (Feb 8, 2020)

Aboleth 32
Beholder 33
Berbalang 2
Chuul 19
Elder Brain 28
Gibbering Mouther 30
Mind Flayer 23
Neogi 20
Neothelid 16
Otyugh 29
Ulitharid 20


----------



## akr71 (Feb 8, 2020)

Aboleth 32
Beholder 33
Berbalang 2
Chuul 19
Elder Brain 28
*Gibbering Mouther 28
Mind Flayer 24*
Neogi 20
Neothelid 16
Otyugh 29
Ulitharid 20


----------



## Eyes of Nine (Feb 8, 2020)

Aboleth 32
Beholder 33
Berbalang 2
Chuul 19
*Elder Brain 26*
Gibbering Mouther 28
*Mind Flayer 25*
Neogi 20
Neothelid 16
Otyugh 29
Ulitharid 20


----------



## jasper (Feb 8, 2020)

Aboleth 32
Beholder 33
*Berbalang 2 - 2 = 0 bal blah blah you bore me bye*
Chuul 19
Elder Brain 26
Gibbering Mouther 28
Mind Flayer 25
Neogi 20
Neothelid 16
*Otyugh 29 +1 = 30*
Ulitharid 20


----------



## Tazawa (Feb 8, 2020)

Aboleth 32
Beholder 33
Chuul 19
Elder Brain 26
Gibbering Mouther 28
Mind Flayer 25
Neogi 20
Neothelid 16-2=14
Otyugh 30+1=31
Ulitharid 20


----------



## Lakesidefantasy (Feb 8, 2020)

Aboleth 32
*Beholder 31*
Chuul 19
Elder Brain 26
*Gibbering Mouther 29*
Mind Flayer 25
Neogi 20
Neothelid 14
Otyugh 31
Ulitharid 20


----------



## OB1 (Feb 8, 2020)

Aboleth 32
Beholder 31
Chuul 19-2=17
Elder Brain 26
Gibbering Mouther 29
Mind Flayer 25+1=26
Neogi 20
Neothelid 14
Otyugh 31
Ulitharid 20


----------



## Legatus Legionis (Feb 8, 2020)

.


----------



## chrisrtld (Feb 8, 2020)

Aboleth 32
Beholder 31
Chuul 17
Elder Brain 26
Gibbering Mouther 29
*Mind Flayer 25
Neogi 18*
Neothelid 15
Otyugh 31
Ulitharid 20


----------



## CleverNickName (Feb 8, 2020)

*Aboleth 32+1=33*
Beholder 31
Chuul 17
Elder Brain 26
Gibbering Mouther 29
*Mind Flayer 25-2=23*
Neogi 18
Neothelid 15
Otyugh 31
Ulitharid 20


----------



## werecorpse (Feb 8, 2020)

Aboleth 33
Beholder 31
Chuul 17
Elder Brain 26
Gibbering Mouther 29
*Mind Flayer 23+1=24*
Neogi 18
Neothelid 15
Otyugh 31
*Ulitharid 20-2=18*


----------



## ChaosOS (Feb 9, 2020)

*Aboleth 34*
Beholder 31
Chuul 17
Elder Brain 26
Gibbering Mouther 29
Mind Flayer 24
*Neogi 16*
Neothelid 15
Otyugh 31
Ulitharid 18


----------



## Giltonio_Santos (Feb 9, 2020)

Aboleth 34
Beholder 31
Chuul 17
Elder Brain 26
Gibbering Mouther 29
Mind Flayer 24
*Neogi 17
Neothelid 13*
Otyugh 31
Ulitharid 18


----------



## DrunkonDuty (Feb 9, 2020)

Aboleth 34
Beholder 31
Chuul 17
Elder Brain 26
*Gibbering Mouther 29+1=30*
Mind Flayer 24
*Neogi 17-2=15*
Neothelid 13
Otyugh 31
Ulitharid 18


----------



## Tallifer (Feb 9, 2020)

Aboleth 34
Beholder 31
Chuul 17
Elder Brain 26
Gibbering Mouther 30
*Mind Flayer 22*
Neogi 15
Neothelid 13
*Otyugh 32*
Ulitharid 18


----------



## Harzel (Feb 9, 2020)

Aboleth 34
Beholder 31
Chuul 17
Elder Brain 26
Gibbering Mouther 30
*Mind Flayer 22 + 1 = 23*
Neogi 15
Neothelid 13
*Otyugh 32 - 2 = 30*
Ulitharid 18


----------



## Salthorae (Feb 9, 2020)

Aboleth 34
Beholder 31
Chuul 17
Elder Brain 26
Gibbering Mouther 30
Mind Flayer 23
Neogi 15
*Neothelid 13-2=11*
Otyugh 30
*Ulitharid 18+1=19*


----------



## StormbringerAUS (Feb 9, 2020)

Aboleth 34
Beholder 31
Chuul 17
Elder Brain 26
Gibbering Mouther 30
*Mind Flayer 23 + 1 = 24*
Neogi 15
Neothelid 11
*Otyugh 30 - 2 = 28*
Ulitharid 19


----------



## Imaculata (Feb 9, 2020)

Aboleth 34
Beholder 31
*Chuul 18*
Elder Brain 26
*Gibbering Mouther 28*
Mind Flayer 24
Neogi 15
Neothelid 11
Otyugh 28
Ulitharid 19


----------



## Salthorae (Feb 9, 2020)

Aboleth 34
Beholder 31
*Chuul 18-2=16*
Elder Brain 26
Gibbering Mouther 28
Mind Flayer 24
Neogi 15
Neothelid 11
Otyugh 28
*Ulitharid 19+1=20*


----------



## Sadras (Feb 9, 2020)

Aboleth 34
Beholder 31
*Chuul 16-2=14*
Elder Brain 26
Gibbering Mouther 28
*Mind Flayer 24+1=25*
Neogi 15
Neothelid 11
Otyugh 28
Ulitharid 20


----------



## Torquar (Feb 9, 2020)

*Aboleth 32*
Beholder 31
Chuul 14
Elder Brain 26
Gibbering Mouther 28
*Mind Flayer 26*
Neogi 15
Neothelid 11
Otyugh 28
Ulitharid 20


----------



## Zio_the_dark (Feb 9, 2020)

Aboleth 32
Beholder 31
Chuul 14
*Elder Brain 27*
Gibbering Mouther 28
Mind Flayer 26
Neogi 15
*Neothelid 9*
Otyugh 28
Ulitharid 20


----------



## dave2008 (Feb 9, 2020)

Aboleth 32
Beholder 31
Chuul 14
Elder Brain 27
Gibbering Mouther 28
Mind Flayer 26
Neogi 15
*Neothelid 7*
*Otyugh 29*
Ulitharid 20


----------



## rczarnec (Feb 9, 2020)

Aboleth 32
Beholder 31
Chuul 14
*Elder Brain 28*
Gibbering Mouther 28
Mind Flayer 26
Neogi 15
Neothelid 7
*Otyugh 27*
Ulitharid 20


----------



## Fenris-77 (Feb 9, 2020)

Aboleth 32
Beholder 31
Chuul 14
Elder Brain 28
Gibbering Mouther 28
*Mind Flayer 27 He also makes julienne brain.*
Neogi 15
*Neothelid 5 From the latin, Neo, meaning new, and thelid, meaning stupid.*
Otyugh 27
Ulitharid 20


----------



## Eyes of Nine (Feb 9, 2020)

Aboleth 32
Beholder 31
Chuul 14
Elder Brain 28
Gibbering Mouther 28
*Mind Flayer 28*
Neogi 15
*Neothelid 3*
Otyugh 27
Ulitharid 20


----------



## Lakesidefantasy (Feb 9, 2020)

Aboleth 32-2=30
Beholder 31
Chuul 14
Elder Brain 28
Gibbering Mouther 28+1=29
Mind Flayer 28
Neogi 15
Neothelid 3
Otyugh 27
Ulitharid 20


----------



## akr71 (Feb 9, 2020)

Aboleth 30
Beholder 31
Chuul 14
Elder Brain 28
*Gibbering Mouther 27*
Mind Flayer 28
Neogi 15
Neothelid 3
*Otyugh 28*
Ulitharid 20


----------



## Tyler Do'Urden (Feb 9, 2020)

Aboleth 30
Beholder 31
Chuul 12
Elder Brain 28
Gibbering Mouther 27
Mind Flayer 29
Neogi 15
Neothelid 3
Otyugh 28
Ulitharid 20


----------



## Maxperson (Feb 9, 2020)

Aboleth 30
Beholder 31
Chuul 10
Elder Brain 29
Gibbering Mouther 27
Mind Flayer 29
Neogi 15
Neothelid 3
Otyugh 28
Ulitharid 20


----------



## Tonguez (Feb 9, 2020)

Aboleth 30
Beholder 31
Chuul 10
Elder Brain 29
Gibbering Mouther 27
Mind Flayer 29
Neogi 15
Neothelid 1
Otyugh 29
Ulitharid 20


----------



## Tazawa (Feb 9, 2020)

Aboleth 30
Beholder 31
Chuul 10
Elder Brain 29
Gibbering Mouther 27
Mind Flayer 29
Neogi 15
Neothelid 1-2=DEAD
Otyugh 29+1=30
Ulitharid 20


----------



## Yardiff (Feb 9, 2020)

Aboleth 30
Beholder 31+1=32
Chuul 10-2=8
Elder Brain 29
Gibbering Mouther 27
Mind Flayer 29
Neogi 15
Otyugh 30
Ulitharid 20


----------



## CleverNickName (Feb 9, 2020)

Aboleth 30
*Beholder 32+1=33*
Chuul 8
Elder Brain 29
Gibbering Mouther 27
*Mind Flayer 29-2=27*
Neogi 15
Otyugh 30
Ulitharid 20


----------



## chrisrtld (Feb 9, 2020)

Aboleth 30
Beholder 33
Chuul 8
Elder Brain 29
Gibbering Mouther 27
*Mind Flayer 28
Neogi 13*
Otyugh 30
Ulitharid 20


----------



## jasper (Feb 9, 2020)

Aboleth 30
Beholder 33
Chuul 8 -2 = 6 attack the weak
Elder Brain 29
Gibbering Mouther 27
Mind Flayer 28
 Neogi 13
Otyugh 30 +1 = 31 nice guy kinda smells
Ulitharid 20


----------



## Eltab (Feb 9, 2020)

Aboleth 30 - 2 = 28  If you are so awesome, how did Dragon Heist turn you into a McGuffin?
Beholder 33
Chuul 6
Elder Brain 29
Gibbering Mouther 27
Mind Flayer 28
Neogi 13
Otyugh 31 + 1 = 32 the reason dungeons are not cesspools
Ulitharid 20

Darn it, I take a few days for IRL and my favorite candidate is gone.


----------



## DrunkonDuty (Feb 9, 2020)

*Aboleth  28 +1=29*
Beholder 33
Chuul 6
Elder Brain 29
Gibbering Mouther 27
Mind Flayer 28
*Neogi 13-2=11*
Otyugh 32
Ulitharid 20


----------



## werecorpse (Feb 9, 2020)

Aboleth  29
Beholder 33
Chuul 6
Elder Brain 29
*Gibbering Mouther 27+1=28*
Mind Flayer 28
Neogi 11
Otyugh 32
*Ulitharid 20-2=18*


----------



## Eyes of Nine (Feb 10, 2020)

jasper said:


> Chuul 8 -2 = 6 attack the weak




Yesssss...


----------



## Legatus Legionis (Feb 10, 2020)

.


----------



## OB1 (Feb 10, 2020)

Aboleth 29
Beholder 34
Chuul 6
Elder Brain 29
Gibbering Mouther 28
Mind Flayer 26+1=27
Neogi 11-2=9
Otyugh 32
Ulitharid 18


----------



## MNblockhead (Feb 10, 2020)

Aboleth 29
*Beholder 34-2=32*
Chuul 6
Elder Brain 29
Gibbering Mouther 28
*Mind Flayer 27+1 = 28*
Neogi 11-2=9
Otyugh 32
Ulitharid 18


----------



## Eyes of Nine (Feb 10, 2020)

It's a bit early folks for the final battle between Mind Flayers and Beholders... Unless of course the final battle is between Aboleth's and Otyughs...


----------



## Harzel (Feb 10, 2020)

*Aboleth 29 + 1 = 30*
Beholder 32
Chuul 6
Elder Brain 29
Gibbering Mouther 28
Mind Flayer 28
Neogi 9
*Otyugh 32 - 2 = 30*
Ulitharid 18


----------



## Sadras (Feb 10, 2020)

Aboleth  30
Beholder 32
Chuul 6
Elder Brain 29
Gibbering Mouther 28
*Mind Flayer 28+1=29*
Neogi 9
*Otyugh 30-2=28  it's just a dustbin*
Ulitharid 18


----------



## Tallifer (Feb 10, 2020)

Aboleth  30
Beholder 32
Chuul 6
Elder Brain 29
Gibbering Mouther 28
*Mind Flayer 27*
Neogi 9
*Otyugh 31*
Ulitharid 18


----------



## Imaculata (Feb 10, 2020)

Aboleth  30
Beholder 32
*Chuul 7*
Elder Brain 29
Gibbering Mouther 28
*Mind Flayer 25*
Neogi 9
Otyugh 31
Ulitharid 18


----------



## dave2008 (Feb 10, 2020)

*Aboleth 31*
Beholder 32
*Chuul 5*
Elder Brain 29
Gibbering Mouther 28
Mind Flayer 25
Neogi 9
Otyugh 31
Ulitharid 18


----------



## Sadras (Feb 10, 2020)

Aboleth 31
Beholder 32
Chuul 5
Elder Brain 29
Gibbering Mouther 28
Mind Flayer 25
Neogi 9
*Otyugh 29*
Ulitharid 18

Correction between my post and Tallifer's.


----------



## akr71 (Feb 10, 2020)

Aboleth 31
Beholder 32
Chuul 5
Elder Brain 29
*Gibbering Mouther 26
Mind Flayer 26*
Neogi 9
Otyugh 29
Ulitharid 18


----------



## jasper (Feb 10, 2020)

Aboleth 31
 Beholder 32
 Chuul 5
 Elder Brain 29
Gibbering Mouther 26
Mind Flayer 26
* Neogi 9 - 2 = 7  I don't like you
 Otyugh 29 +1 = 30 I like you*
 Ulitharid 18


----------



## Eyes of Nine (Feb 10, 2020)

Aboleth  31
Beholder 32
*Chuul 3*
Elder Brain 29
Gibbering Mouther 26
*Mind Flayer 27*
Neogi 7
Otyugh 30
Ulitharid 18


----------



## rczarnec (Feb 10, 2020)

Aboleth 31
Beholder 32
*Chuul 1*
Elder Brain 29
Gibbering Mouther 26
*Mind Flayer 28*
Neogi 7
Otyugh 30
Ulitharid 18


----------



## Fenris447 (Feb 10, 2020)

Aboleth 31
Beholder 32
*Chuul 0 Nothing personal, kid. It's just your time.*
Elder Brain 29
Gibbering Mouther 26
*Mind Flayer 29*
Neogi 7
Otyugh 30
Ulitharid 18


----------



## Zio_the_dark (Feb 10, 2020)

Aboleth 31
Beholder 32
*Elder Brain 30*
Gibbering Mouther 26
*Mind Flayer 27*
Neogi 7
Otyugh 30
Ulitharid 18


----------



## Tyler Do'Urden (Feb 10, 2020)

Aboleth 31
Beholder 32
Elder Brain 30
Gibbering Mouther 26
Mind Flayer 28
Neogi 7
Otyugh 30
Ulitharid 16


----------



## Fenris-77 (Feb 10, 2020)

Aboleth 31
Beholder 32
Elder Brain 30
Gibbering Mouther 26
*Mind Flayer 29
Neogi 5 Just die already!*
Otyugh 30
Ulitharid 16


----------



## lowkey13 (Feb 10, 2020)

*Deleted by user*


----------



## CleverNickName (Feb 10, 2020)

Aboleth 31
*Beholder 32+1=33*
Elder Brain 30
Gibbering Mouther 27
*Mind Flayer 29-2=27*
Neogi 5
Otyugh 28
Ulitharid 16


----------



## MNblockhead (Feb 10, 2020)

Aboleth 31
*Beholder 33-2=31*
Elder Brain 30
Gibbering Mouther 27
*Mind Flayer 27+1=28*
Neogi 5
Otyugh 28
Ulitharid 16


----------



## Tazawa (Feb 10, 2020)

Aboleth 31
Beholder 31
Elder Brain 30
Gibbering Mouther 27
Mind Flayer 28
Neogi 5
Otyugh 28+1=29
Ulitharid 16-2=14


----------



## OB1 (Feb 10, 2020)

Aboleth 31
Beholder 31
Elder Brain 30
Gibbering Mouther 27
Mind Flayer 28+1=29
Neogi 5-2=3
Otyugh 29
Ulitharid 14


----------



## Yardiff (Feb 10, 2020)

Aboleth 31
Beholder 31+1=32
Elder Brain 30
Gibbering Mouther 27
Mind Flayer 29
Neogi 3-2=1
Otyugh 29
Ulitharid 14


----------



## Torquar (Feb 10, 2020)

Aboleth 31
Beholder 32
Elder Brain 30
Gibbering Mouther 27
*Mind Flayer 30
Neogi 0 Squished*
Otyugh 29
Ulitharid 14


----------



## Swarmkeeper (Feb 10, 2020)

*Aboleth 32*
Beholder 32
Elder Brain 30
Gibbering Mouther 27
Mind Flayer 30
Otyugh 29
*Ulitharid 12*


----------



## Zio_the_dark (Feb 10, 2020)

Wow 6 competitors at almost 30 each...and some of us complain about hp bloat in newer editions


----------



## Gradine (Feb 10, 2020)

*Aboleth 30*
Beholder 32
Elder Brain 30
*Gibbering Mouther 28*
Mind Flayer 30
Otyugh 29
Ulitharid 12


----------



## chrisrtld (Feb 10, 2020)

Aboleth 30
Beholder 32
Elder Brain 30
Gibbering Mouther 28
*Mind Flayer 31*
Otyugh 29
*Ulitharid 10*


----------



## Salthorae (Feb 10, 2020)

*Aboleth 30+1=31*
Beholder 32
Elder Brain 30
Gibbering Mouther 28
Mind Flayer 31
*Otyugh 29-2=27 - how is the trash pile still on this list?*
Ulitharid 10


----------



## Jediking (Feb 10, 2020)

*Aboleth 31+1=32*
Beholder 32
Elder Brain 30
Gibbering Mouther 28
Mind Flayer 31
Otyugh 27
*Ulitharid 10-2=8*


----------



## Giltonio_Santos (Feb 10, 2020)

Aboleth 32
Beholder 32
Elder Brain 30
*Gibbering Mouther 26*
Mind Flayer 31
Otyugh 27
*Ulitharid 9*


----------



## DrunkonDuty (Feb 10, 2020)

*Aboleth 32+1=33
Beholder 32-2=30*
Elder Brain 30
Gibbering Mouther 26
Mind Flayer 31
Otyugh 27
Ulitharid 9


----------



## Worrgrendel (Feb 10, 2020)

Aboleth 33
Beholder 30 + 1 = 31
Elder Brain 30
Gibbering Mouther 26
Mind Flayer 31
Otyugh 27
Ulitharid 9 - 2 = 7


----------



## Harzel (Feb 10, 2020)

Salthorae said:


> *Otyugh 29-2=27 - how is the trash pile still on this list?*




Because it is the beloved classic trash pile.

Aboleth 33
*Beholder 31 + 1 = 32*
Elder Brain 30
Gibbering Mouther 26
Mind Flayer 31
*Otyugh 27 - 2 = 25   But sooner or later, it's time to take out the trash.*
Ulitharid 7


----------



## CleverNickName (Feb 10, 2020)

At least the Otyugh is honest.  Some items on this list are trash and can't admit it.


----------



## Legatus Legionis (Feb 11, 2020)

.


----------



## Maxperson (Feb 11, 2020)

Aboleth 33
Beholder 32
Elder Brain 30
Gibbering Mouther 24
Mind Flayer 30
Otyugh 26
Ulitharid 7


----------



## Lakesidefantasy (Feb 11, 2020)

*Aboleth 31*
Beholder 32
Elder Brain 30
*Gibbering Mouther 25*
Mind Flayer 30
Otyugh 26
Ulitharid 7


----------



## Tyler Do'Urden (Feb 11, 2020)

Aboleth 31
Beholder 32
Elder Brain 30
Gibbering Mouther 25
Mind Flayer 31
Otyugh 26
Ulitharid 5


----------



## Tonguez (Feb 11, 2020)

Aboleth 31
Beholder 32
Elder Brain 30
Gibbering Mouther 25
Mind Flayer 31
*Otyugh 27*
Ulitharid 3 - let’s get another Mindflayer gone


----------



## werecorpse (Feb 11, 2020)

Aboleth 31
Beholder 32
Elder Brain 30
Gibbering Mouther 25
*Mind Flayer 31+1=32*
Otyugh 27
*Ulitharid 3-2=1*


----------



## Charlaquin (Feb 11, 2020)

*Aboleth 31+1=32*
My preferred one  of the two legitimate competitors to the Mind Flayer-Elder Brain alliance that remain.
Beholder 32
Elder Brain 30
Gibbering Mouther 25
Mind flayer 32
*Otyugh 27-2=25* How is this still in the race?
Ulitharid 1


----------



## Sadras (Feb 11, 2020)

Aboleth 32 
Beholder 32
Elder Brain 30
*Gibbering Mouther 25-2=23*
Mind flayer 32
Otyugh 25
*Ulitharid 1+1=2 Because everything else is high enough and I'm hoping the next poster kills this.*


----------



## lowkey13 (Feb 11, 2020)

*Deleted by user*


----------



## Tallifer (Feb 11, 2020)

Aboleth 30
Beholder 32
Elder Brain 30
Gibbering Mouther 24
*Mind Flayer 30
Otyugh 26*
Ulitharid 2


----------



## dave2008 (Feb 11, 2020)

*Aboleth 31*
Beholder 32
Elder Brain 30
Gibbering Mouther 24
Mind Flayer 30
Otyugh 26
*Ulitharid 2 - 2 = 0 (aka dead)*


----------



## dave2008 (Feb 11, 2020)

dave2008 said:


> *Aboleth 31*
> Beholder 32
> Elder Brain 30
> Gibbering Mouther 24
> ...



A lot of good candidates left.  It will be interesting to see where this goes.


----------



## dave2008 (Feb 11, 2020)

Sadras said:


> Aboleth 32
> Beholder 32
> Elder Brain 30
> *Gibbering Mouther 25-2=23*
> ...



How about the third poster (after your post)


----------



## StormbringerAUS (Feb 11, 2020)

Aboleth 31
Beholder 32
Elder Brain 30
Gibbering Mouther 24
*Mind Flayer 30 + 1 = 31
Otyugh 26 - 1 = 25*


----------



## Sadras (Feb 11, 2020)

Aboleth 31
Beholder 32
Elder Brain 30
Gibbering Mouther 24
Mind Flayer 31
*Otyugh 24*

You have to be brutal @StormbringerAUS, none of this -1 nonsense. You need to fully commit.


----------



## StormbringerAUS (Feb 11, 2020)

Sadras said:


> Aboleth 31
> Beholder 32
> Elder Brain 30
> Gibbering Mouther 24
> ...



I had it lined up but it moved - thank you


----------



## akr71 (Feb 11, 2020)

Aboleth 31
Beholder 32
Elder Brain 30
*Gibbering Mouther 22
Mind Flayer 32*
Otyugh 24


----------



## lowkey13 (Feb 11, 2020)

*Deleted by user*


----------



## Maxperson (Feb 11, 2020)

Aboleth 31
Beholder 32
Elder Brain 30
Gibbering Mouther 20
Mind Flayer 33
Otyugh 24


----------



## Eyes of Nine (Feb 11, 2020)

Aboleth 31
Beholder 32
*Elder Brain 28*
*Gibbering Mouther 21*
Mind Flayer 33
Otyugh 24


----------



## jasper (Feb 11, 2020)

Aboleth 31
 Beholder 32
Elder Brain 28
*Gibbering Mouther 21 - 2 =  19 shut your mouth*
Mind Flayer 33
* Otyugh 24 +1 = 25 trashy friends are the best.*


----------



## rczarnec (Feb 11, 2020)

Aboleth 31
Beholder 32
*Elder Brain 29*
Gibbering Mouther 19
Mind Flayer 33
*Otyugh 23*


----------



## Zio_the_dark (Feb 11, 2020)

Aboleth 31
Beholder 32
*Elder Brain 30*
Gibbering Mouther 19
*Mind Flayer 31 how dare you surpass me? Give me your brain!*
Otyugh 23


----------



## Gradine (Feb 11, 2020)

Aboleth 31
Beholder 32
*Elder Brain 28 - A lot of great, classic aberrations left... and also this pile of nonsense
Gibbering Mouther 20 - A pile of nonsense I can get behind*
Mind Flayer 31
Otyugh 23


----------



## Tonguez (Feb 11, 2020)

Aboleth 31
Beholder 32
Elder Brain 28 
Gibbering Mouther 20 
Mind Flayer 29 - when you’re taking out the trash
Otyugh 24 - the Trash Heap has spoken!


----------



## CleverNickName (Feb 11, 2020)

Aboleth 31
*Beholder 32+1=33*
Elder Brain 28
Gibbering Mouther 20
*Mind Flayer 29-2-27*
Otyugh 24


----------



## OB1 (Feb 11, 2020)

Aboleth 31
Beholder 33
Elder Brain 28
Gibbering Mouther 20
Mind Flayer 27+1=28
Otyugh 24 -2=22


----------



## Fenris447 (Feb 11, 2020)

Aboleth 31
Beholder 33
Elder Brain 28
*Gibbering Mouther 18 A dozen mouths, all of them yawning of boredom
Mind Flayer 29 Squiddies FTW*
Otyugh 22


----------



## Swarmkeeper (Feb 11, 2020)

Aboleth 31
Beholder 33
*Elder Brain 26
Gibbering Mouther 19*
Mind Flayer 29
Otyugh 22


----------



## Lakesidefantasy (Feb 11, 2020)

Aboleth 31
Beholder 33-2=31
Elder Brain 26
Gibbering Mouther 19+1=20
Mind Flayer 29
Otyugh 22


----------



## Fenris-77 (Feb 11, 2020)

Aboleth 31
Beholder 31
Elder Brain 26
*Gibbering Mouther 18 Mouthbreather*
Mind Flayer 30
Otyugh 22


----------



## Tazawa (Feb 11, 2020)

Aboleth 31
Beholder 31
Elder Brain 26
Gibbering Mouther 18
Mind Flayer 30-2=28
Otyugh 22+1=23


----------



## Yardiff (Feb 11, 2020)

Aboleth 31
Beholder 31+1=32
Elder Brain 26
Gibbering Mouther 18-2=16
Mind Flayer 28
Otyugh 23


----------



## Worrgrendel (Feb 11, 2020)

Aboleth 31
Beholder 32 + 1 = 33
Elder Brain 26
Gibbering Mouther 16 - 2 = 14
Mind Flayer 28
Otyugh 23


----------



## chrisrtld (Feb 11, 2020)

Aboleth 31
Beholder 33
Elder Brain 26
Gibbering Mouther 14
*Mind Flayer 29
Otyugh 21*


----------



## Puggins (Feb 11, 2020)

Aboleth 31
*Beholder 33 + 1 = 34*
Elder Brain 26
Gibbering Mouther 14
*Mind Flayer 29 - 2 = 27*
Otyugh 21


----------



## werecorpse (Feb 11, 2020)

*Aboleth 31-2=29*
Beholder 34
Elder Brain 26
Gibbering Mouther 14
*Mind Flayer 27+1=28*
Otyugh 21


----------



## lowkey13 (Feb 11, 2020)

*Deleted by user*


----------



## Salthorae (Feb 11, 2020)

Aboleth 29
Beholder 34
*Elder Brain 26+1 - it is a better mind flayer!*
Gibbering Mouther 14
Mind Flayer 28
*Otyugh 21-2=19 - ugh*


----------



## Giltonio_Santos (Feb 11, 2020)

Aboleth 29
*Beholder 32*
Elder Brain 27
Gibbering Mouther 14
*Mind Flayer 29*
Otyugh 19


----------



## DrunkonDuty (Feb 11, 2020)

Aboleth 29
*Beholder 32-2=30*
Elder Brain 27
*Gibbering Mouther 14+1=15*
Mind Flayer 29
Otyugh 19


----------



## Legatus Legionis (Feb 12, 2020)

.


----------



## Charlaquin (Feb 12, 2020)

This is getting very interesting


----------



## generic (Feb 12, 2020)

*Aboleth 29 + 1 = 30 What lives in the deep does not always stay there...*
Beholder 30
Elder Brain 27
Gibbering Mouther 15
Mind Flayer 27
*Otyugh 20 - 2 = 18 It's just an overweight Dianoga*


----------



## Torquar (Feb 12, 2020)

Aboleth 30
*Beholder 28*
Elder Brain 27
Gibbering Mouther 15
*Mind Flayer 28*
Otyugh 18


----------



## Sadras (Feb 12, 2020)

*Aboleth 30+1=31*
Beholder 28
Elder Brain 27
Gibbering Mouther 15
Mind Flayer 28
*Otyugh 18-2=16 out with the trash*


----------



## Lakesidefantasy (Feb 12, 2020)

Aboleth 31
*Beholder 26*
Elder Brain 27
*Gibbering Mouther 16*
Mind Flayer 28
Otyugh 16


----------



## Harzel (Feb 12, 2020)

Aboleth 31
*Beholder 26 + 1 = 27*
Elder Brain 27
Gibbering Mouther 16
Mind Flayer 28
*Otyugh 16 - 2 = 14*


----------



## Baldurs_Underdark (Feb 12, 2020)

Aboleth 31
*Beholder 27 + 1 = 28*
Elder Brain 27
Gibbering Mouther 16
Mind Flayer 28
*Otyugh 14  - 2 = 12*


----------



## Tallifer (Feb 12, 2020)

Aboleth 31
Beholder 28
Elder Brain 27
Gibbering Mouther 16
*Mind Flayer 26*
*Otyugh 13*


----------



## dave2008 (Feb 12, 2020)

Aboleth 31
Beholder 28
*Elder Brain 28*
*Gibbering Mouther 14*
Mind Flayer 26
Otyugh 13


----------



## StormbringerAUS (Feb 12, 2020)

Aboleth 31
Beholder 28
Elder Brain 28
Gibbering Mouther 14
Mind Flayer 26 + 1 = 27
Otyugh 13 - 2 = 13

Got him this time


----------



## dave2008 (Feb 12, 2020)

StormbringerAUS said:


> Aboleth 31
> Beholder 28
> Elder Brain 28
> Gibbering Mouther 14
> ...



You realize 13 -2 = 11, not 13 right?


----------



## jasper (Feb 12, 2020)

Aboleth 31
 Beholder 28
 Elder Brain 28
 Gibbering Mouther 14
 Mind Flayer  27 - 2= 25 
 Otyugh 11 +1 = 12 leave mr trash bags alone


----------



## Giltonio_Santos (Feb 12, 2020)

Aboleth 31
*Beholder 26*
Elder Brain 28
Gibbering Mouther 14
*Mind Flayer 26*
Otyugh 12


----------



## Sadras (Feb 12, 2020)

dave2008 said:


> You realize 13 -2 = 11, not 13 right?




I suspect that sneaky @jasper has been using _Mirror Image_ on his trashy friend to confuse and befuddle @StormbringerAUS


----------



## StormbringerAUS (Feb 12, 2020)

How do they know I am easily befuddled


----------



## akr71 (Feb 12, 2020)

Aboleth 31
Beholder 26
*Elder Brain 26*
Gibbering Mouther 14
*Mind Flayer 27*
Otyugh 12


----------



## Zio_the_dark (Feb 12, 2020)

Aboleth 31
Beholder 26
*Elder Brain 27*
Gibbering Mouther 14
*Mind Flayer 25*
Otyugh 12


----------



## Maxperson (Feb 12, 2020)

Aboleth 31
Beholder 26
Elder Brain 27
Gibbering Mouther 12
Mind Flayer 26
Otyugh 12


----------



## rczarnec (Feb 12, 2020)

Aboleth 31
Beholder 26
Elder Brain 27
Gibbering Mouther 12
*Mind Flayer 27
Otyugh 10*


----------



## Fenris-77 (Feb 12, 2020)

Aboleth 31
Beholder 26
Elder Brain 27
Gibbering Mouther 12
*Mind Flayer 28
Otyugh 8*


----------



## Swarmkeeper (Feb 12, 2020)

*Aboleth 29*
Beholder 26
Elder Brain 27
*Gibbering Mouther 13*
Mind Flayer 28
Otyugh 8


----------



## StormbringerAUS (Feb 12, 2020)

dave2008 said:


> You realize 13 -2 = 11, not 13 right?



Yes but basically I messed up again


----------



## Fenris447 (Feb 12, 2020)

Aboleth 29
Beholder 26
Elder Brain 27
*Gibbering Mouther 11 Nah brah.*
Mind Flayer 28
*Otyugh 9 Yas, trash queen.*


----------



## Worrgrendel (Feb 12, 2020)

Aboleth 29
Beholder 26 +1 = 27
Elder Brain 27
Gibbering Mouther 11 -2 = 9
Mind Flayer 28
Otyugh 9


----------



## Gradine (Feb 12, 2020)

Aboleth 29
Beholder 27
*Elder Brain 25
Gibbering Mouther 10*
Mind Flayer 28
Otyugh 9


----------



## CleverNickName (Feb 12, 2020)

Aboleth 29
*Beholder 27+1=28*
Elder Brain 25
Gibbering Mouther 10
*Mind Flayer 28-2=26*
Otyugh 9


----------



## OB1 (Feb 12, 2020)

Aboleth 29
Beholder 28
Elder Brain 25
Gibbering Mouther 10
Mind Flayer 26+1=27
Otyugh 9-2=7


----------



## ChaosOS (Feb 12, 2020)

*Aboleth 30*
Beholder 28
*Elder Brain 23*
Gibbering Mouther 10
Mind Flayer 27
Otyugh 7


----------



## lowkey13 (Feb 12, 2020)

*Deleted by user*


----------



## Tonguez (Feb 12, 2020)

Aboleth 38
Beholder 28
Elder Brain 21 - I prefer my Brains in Jars
Gibbering Mouther 11
Mind Flayer 27
Otyugh 8


----------



## Zio_the_dark (Feb 12, 2020)

Aboleth's score should be 28


----------



## lowkey13 (Feb 12, 2020)

*Deleted by user*


----------



## Charlaquin (Feb 12, 2020)

*Aboleth 28+1=29*
Beholder 28
Elder Brain 21
Gibbering Mouther 11
Mind Flayer 27
*Otyugh 8-2=6*


----------



## Yardiff (Feb 12, 2020)

Aboleth 29
Beholder 28+1=29
Elder Brain 21
Gibbering Mouther 11
Mind Flayer 27
Otyugh 6-2=4


----------



## Salthorae (Feb 12, 2020)

Aboleth 29
Beholder 29
*Elder Brain 21+1=22*
Gibbering Mouther 11
Mind Flayer 27
*Otyugh 4-2=2 - come on... die you pile of trash!*


----------



## jasper (Feb 12, 2020)

Leave Oscar the Otyught alone. Big Bird would not like it.


----------



## Puggins (Feb 12, 2020)

Aboleth 29
*Beholder 29 + 1 = 30*
Elder Brain 22
Gibbering Mouther 11
*Mind Flayer 27 - 2 = 25*
Otyugh 2

Won’t be me.


----------



## mortwatcher (Feb 12, 2020)

Aboleth 29
Beholder  31 BEHOLD
Elder Brain 22
Gibbering Mouther 11
Mind Flayer 25
Otyugh 0 - otywho?


----------



## chrisrtld (Feb 12, 2020)

Aboleth 29
Beholder  31
*Elder Brain 20*
Gibbering Mouther 11
*Mind Flayer 26*


----------



## lowkey13 (Feb 12, 2020)

*Deleted by user*


----------



## jasper (Feb 12, 2020)

mortwatcher said:


> Otyugh 0 - otywho?



Murderer. I forgive you. Only because of the cute avatar.
....
.....
....
Jasper buys a bag of smelly stuff. Puts in brown bag. Set brown bag on fire. Rings Morts doorbell. Runs away.


----------



## DrunkonDuty (Feb 12, 2020)

Aboleth 29
*Beholder 31-2=29*
Elder Brain 20
*Gibbering Mouther 11+1=12*
Mind Flayer 26


----------



## Eyes of Nine (Feb 12, 2020)

DrunkonDuty said:


> Aboleth 29
> Beholder 29
> *Elder Brain 18
> Gibbering Mouther 13*
> Mind Flayer 26


----------



## werecorpse (Feb 12, 2020)

*Aboleth 29-2=27*
Beholder 29
Elder Brain 18
*Gibbering Mouther 13+1=14*
Mind Flayer 26


----------



## Legatus Legionis (Feb 13, 2020)

.


----------



## Legatus Legionis (Feb 13, 2020)

.


----------



## Eltab (Feb 13, 2020)

StormbringerAUS said:


> Otyugh 13 - 2 = 13
> 
> Got him this time



You're supposed to be swinging that big sword, not a _Cure Wounds potion_.


----------



## Eltab (Feb 13, 2020)

Aboleth 27
Beholder 29
Elder Brain 18 - 2 = 16. Take this, you 1000 melded mind flayers
Gibbering Mouther 15 + 1 = 16. Which mouth should I pour the _Potion of Healing_ into?
Mind Flayer 24


----------



## Tonguez (Feb 13, 2020)

All you Otyugh haters - a curse upon your swollen lobes, may your cerebral phalanges drown in the excess detritus of Ottos demise!!

now it’s up to Gibbering madness to fill our screamless mouths


----------



## Harzel (Feb 13, 2020)

*Aboleth 27 + 1 = 28*
Beholder 29
*Elder Brain 16 - 2 = 14*
Gibbering Mouther 16
Mind Flayer 24


----------



## Torquar (Feb 13, 2020)

Aboleth 28
*Beholder 27*
Elder Brain 14
Gibbering Mouther 16
*Mind Flayer 25*


----------



## Tallifer (Feb 13, 2020)

Aboleth 28
*Beholder 28*
Elder Brain 14
Gibbering Mouther 16
*Mind Flayer 23*


----------



## Shadowdweller (Feb 13, 2020)

Aboleth 28
Beholder 28
*Elder Brain 12*
Gibbering Mouther 16
*Mind Flayer 24*

_Brains are food, not friends!_


----------



## Sadras (Feb 13, 2020)

*Aboleth 28+1=29*
Beholder 28
Elder Brain 12
*Gibbering Mouther 16-2=14 those who have seen my mouths, draw back in fear...*
Mind Flayer 24


----------



## Lakesidefantasy (Feb 13, 2020)

Aboleth 29-2=27
Beholder 28
Elder Brain 12
Gibbering Mouther 14+1=15
Mind Flayer 24


----------



## Zio_the_dark (Feb 13, 2020)

Aboleth 27
Beholder 28
*Elder Brain 13*
Gibbering Mouther 15
*Mind Flayer 22*


----------



## Imaculata (Feb 13, 2020)

Aboleth 27
Beholder 28
*Elder Brain 14*
Gibbering Mouther 15
*Mind Flayer 20*


----------



## dave2008 (Feb 13, 2020)

*Aboleth 28*
Beholder 28
Elder Brain 14
*Gibbering Mouther 13 *
Mind Flayer 20


----------



## Tonguez (Feb 13, 2020)

Aboleth 28
Beholder 28
Elder Brain 14
Gibbering Mouther 14 
Mind Flayer 28


----------



## Sadras (Feb 13, 2020)

*CORRECTION*

Aboleth 28
Beholder 28
Elder Brain 14
Gibbering Mouther 14 
*Mind Flayer 18*


----------



## Tonguez (Feb 13, 2020)

Oops, thank you Sadras


----------



## akr71 (Feb 13, 2020)

*Aboleth 26*
Beholder 28
Elder Brain 14
Gibbering Mouther 14
*Mind Flayer 19*


----------



## StormbringerAUS (Feb 13, 2020)

mortwatcher said:


> Aboleth 29
> Beholder  31 BEHOLD
> Elder Brain 22
> Gibbering Mouther 11
> ...



Thank you for that I couldnt touch the sucker he kept confusing me


----------



## StormbringerAUS (Feb 13, 2020)

Aboleth 26 - 2 = 24
Beholder 28
Elder Brain 14
Gibbering Mouther 14
Mind Flayer 19 + 1 = 20

Sadras please check my Math


----------



## jasper (Feb 13, 2020)

Aboleth 24
 Beholder 28
 Elder Brain 14
 Gibbering Mouther 14 +1 = 15 you have a pretty mouth
 Mind Flayer  20 - 2 = 18 no brains for you.


----------



## Eyes of Nine (Feb 13, 2020)

Aboleth 24
Beholder 28
*Elder Brain 12*
Gibbering Mouther 15
*Mind Flayer 19*


----------



## jasper (Feb 13, 2020)

wait a minute. I am an old fart which means I have an elder brain. Which means chrisshorb is making fun of me which means I need to go get ice cream which means I really should have left the car window down last night. now I have wet pants.


----------



## lowkey13 (Feb 13, 2020)

*Deleted by user*


----------



## Fenris-77 (Feb 13, 2020)

Aboleth 25
Beholder 29
*Elder Brain 14*
Gibbering Mouther 17
*Mind Flayer 25 *


----------



## Tazawa (Feb 13, 2020)

Aboleth 25
Beholder 29
Elder Brain 14-2=12
Gibbering Mouther 17+1=18
Mind Flayer 25


----------



## Maxperson (Feb 13, 2020)

Aboleth 25
Beholder 29
Elder Brain 12
Gibbering Mouther 16
Mind Flayer 26


----------



## Zio_the_dark (Feb 13, 2020)

Mind Flayer is 5 points higher than he should be 
Edit: there's probably aboleth too ^^
Edit again: in fact I think @lowkey13 quoted an old post every competitor is higher


----------



## Maxperson (Feb 13, 2020)

With corrections.  @lowkey13 bugled things.

Aboleth 22
Beholder 28
Elder Brain 8
Gibbering Mouther 15
Mind Flayer 21


----------



## lowkey13 (Feb 13, 2020)

*Deleted by user*


----------



## Maxperson (Feb 13, 2020)

lowkey13 said:


> I don't even know how that happened.



I think I do, because I've done it.  It's easy to come into a thread or leave the thread open and not notice that a lot of posts are still left to read.  You most likely quoted what you thought was the most recent post, but it wasn't.


----------



## lowkey13 (Feb 13, 2020)

*Deleted by user*


----------



## Fenris447 (Feb 13, 2020)

Aboleth 22
Beholder 28
Elder Brain 8
*Gibbering Mouther 13
Mind Flayer 22*


----------



## Eyes of Nine (Feb 13, 2020)

Maxperson said:


> I think I do, because I've done it.  It's easy to come into a thread or leave the thread open and not notice that a lot of posts are still left to read.  You most likely quoted what you thought was the most recent post, but it wasn't.




very easy to do when voting by phone.


----------



## rczarnec (Feb 13, 2020)

Aboleth 22
Beholder 28
*Elder Brain 9
Gibbering Mouther 11*
Mind Flayer 22


----------



## CleverNickName (Feb 13, 2020)

Aboleth 22
*Beholder 28+1=29*
Elder Brain 9
Gibbering Mouther 11
*Mind Flayer 22-2=20*


----------



## jasper (Feb 13, 2020)

lowkey13 said:


> That's what I would normally think, but the page updates and I wrote that pretty quickly. And it wasn't, like, one post in between or a minute or two.
> 
> Oh well. As always, I blame gnomes.



gnome paladins with elder brains?


----------



## lowkey13 (Feb 13, 2020)

*Deleted by user*


----------



## Worrgrendel (Feb 13, 2020)

Aboleth 22 - 2 = 20
Beholder 29 + 1 = 30
Elder Brain 9
Gibbering Mouther 11
Mind Flayer 20


----------



## Gradine (Feb 13, 2020)

Aboleth 20
Beholder 30
*Elder Brain 7*
*Gibbering Mouther 12*
Mind Flayer 20


----------



## Yardiff (Feb 13, 2020)

Aboleth 20
Beholder 30+1=31
Elder Brain 7-2=5
Gibbering Mouther 12
Mind Flayer 20


----------



## OB1 (Feb 13, 2020)

Aboleth 20-2=18 
Beholder 31
Elder Brain 5
Gibbering Mouther 12
Mind Flayer 20 +1=21


----------



## Salthorae (Feb 13, 2020)

Aboleth 18
Beholder 31
*Elder Brain 5+1=6
Gibbering Mouther 12-2=10 - I mean come on... this is the least heavy hitter of the remaining aberrations... *
Mind Flayer 20 +1=21


----------



## Swarmkeeper (Feb 13, 2020)

*Aboleth 19*
Beholder 31
Elder Brain 6
Gibbering Mouther 10
*Mind Flayer 19*


----------



## chrisrtld (Feb 13, 2020)

Aboleth 19
Beholder 31
*Elder Brain 4*
Gibbering Mouther 10
*Mind Flayer 20*


----------



## Tonguez (Feb 13, 2020)

Omg, did you all fail your Wisdom saves!!!!!


----------



## Harzel (Feb 13, 2020)

*Aboleth 19 + 1 = 20*
Beholder 31
Elder Brain 4
*Gibbering Mouther 10 - 2 = 8*
Mind Flayer 20


----------



## generic (Feb 13, 2020)

*Aboleth 20 + 1 = 21 The fishies swim through the water*
Beholder 31
*Elder Brain 4 -2 = 2 No longer big brain time*
Gibbering Mouther 8
Mind Flayer 20


----------



## DrunkonDuty (Feb 13, 2020)

*Aboleth  21+1=22 The fishies swim through the water*
Beholder 31
*Elder Brain  2-2=0 And gone.*
Gibbering Mouther 8
Mind Flayer 20


----------



## Legatus Legionis (Feb 14, 2020)

.


----------



## Salthorae (Feb 14, 2020)

Legatus_Legionis said:


> Aboleth 22
> Beholder 31
> *Gibbering Mouther 8-2 = 6
> Mind Flayer 20+1 = 21 *




Huzzah! 

Let's get to a final thrashing out between the three great aberrations of the age!


----------



## CleverNickName (Feb 14, 2020)

Salthorae said:


> Let's get to a final thrashing out between the three great aberrations of the age!



Or rather, _one_ great aberration of the age, and two options that only made it this far because the ballot was padded in their favor...


----------



## werecorpse (Feb 14, 2020)

*Aboleth 22-2=20*
Beholder 31
*Gibbering Mouther 6+1=7*
Mind Flayer 21


----------



## werecorpse (Feb 14, 2020)

CleverNickName said:


> Or rather, _one_ great aberration of the age, and two options that only made it this far because the ballot was padded in their favor...



Rubbish, I support both Mind Flayers and Beholders and would have voted Aboleth down earlier if I didn’t have to get rid of stupid new pale imitations of our tentacled masters


----------



## CleverNickName (Feb 14, 2020)

werecorpse said:


> Rubbish, I support both Mind Flayers and Beholders and would have voted Aboleth down earlier if I didn’t have to get rid of stupid new pale imitations of our tentacled masters



Yes, we all would have rid this list of the embarrassing squidfaces and floating sacks of eyeballs long ago if we hadn't been forced to spread our downvotes out among twelve nearly identical copies of the same two contestants.

(I kid, of course.  I am happy to see beholders in the lead; I just wish it had been a fair fight.  But then again, the lack of fairness is kinda on-brand for them.)


----------



## Giltonio_Santos (Feb 14, 2020)

Aboleth 20
*Beholder 29*
Gibbering Mouther 7
*Mind Flayer 22*


----------



## Eltab (Feb 14, 2020)

Aboleth 20
Beholder 29 - 2 = 27  I have some goggles for you in another thread.
Gibbering Mouther 7 + 1 = 8. Maybe a Bard can teach this to sing a chorus?
Mind Flayer 22


----------



## Eyes of Nine (Feb 14, 2020)

If Beholder wins, I'm changing my name to Eyes of Nine. If Beholder loses, I'll still change my name to Eyes of Nine. See - everybody wins!


----------



## Torquar (Feb 14, 2020)

Aboleth 20
*Beholder 25*
Gibbering Mouther 8
*Mind Flayer 23*


----------



## Tazawa (Feb 14, 2020)

Aboleth 20
Beholder 25
Gibbering Mouther 8+1=9
Mind Flayer 23-2=21


----------



## Wulffolk (Feb 14, 2020)

Aboleth 18
Beholder 25
Gibbering Mouther 9
*Mind Flayer 22*


----------



## Yardiff (Feb 14, 2020)

Aboleth 18
Beholder 25+1=26
Gibbering Mouther 9-2=7
Mind Flayer 22


----------



## Lakesidefantasy (Feb 14, 2020)

Aboleth 18-2=16
Beholder 26
Gibbering Mouther 7+1=8
Mind Flayer 22


----------



## doctorbadwolf (Feb 14, 2020)

Aboleth 16
*Beholder 24
Gibbering Mouther 9*
Mind Flayer 22


----------



## Sadras (Feb 14, 2020)

*Aboleth 16+1=17*
Beholder 24
*Gibbering Mouther 9-2=7*
Mind Flayer 22


----------



## Zio_the_dark (Feb 14, 2020)

*Aboleth 18*
Beholder 24
Gibbering Mouther 7
*Mind Flayer 20*


----------



## dave2008 (Feb 14, 2020)

*Aboleth 19*
Beholder 24
*Gibbering Mouther 5*
Mind Flayer 20


----------



## Tonguez (Feb 14, 2020)

Aboleth 19
Beholder 24
*Gibbering Mouther 6*
*Mind Flayer 18*


----------



## akr71 (Feb 14, 2020)

*Aboleth 17*
Beholder 24
Gibbering Mouther 6
*Mind Flayer 19*


----------



## Giltonio_Santos (Feb 14, 2020)

Aboleth 17
*Beholder 22
Gibbering Mouther 7*
Mind Flayer 19


----------



## OB1 (Feb 14, 2020)

Aboleth 17-2=15
Beholder 22
Gibbering Mouther 7
Mind Flayer 19+1=20


----------



## jasper (Feb 14, 2020)

Aboleth 15
 Beholder 22
 Gibbering Mouther 7 +1 = 8 even steven
 Mind Flayer 20 -2 = 18 back to bikini bottom with you


----------



## Fenris-77 (Feb 14, 2020)

Aboleth 15
Beholder 22
*Gibbering Mouther 6 All the mouths scream at once Kill me....
Mind Flayer 19 Can someone find me a good picture of a Mind Flayer smoking a big cigar? *


----------



## rczarnec (Feb 14, 2020)

Aboleth 15
Beholder 22
*Gibbering Mouther 4
Mind Flayer 20*


----------



## Eyes of Nine (Feb 14, 2020)

Aboleth 15
*Beholder 23
Gibbering Mouther 2*
Mind Flayer 20


----------



## Sadras (Feb 14, 2020)

Focus fire is what we need. Honestly, it's like some of you have never played D&D before.


----------



## Gradine (Feb 14, 2020)

*Aboleth 13*
Beholder 23
*Gibbering Mouther 3*
Mind Flayer 20


----------



## StormbringerAUS (Feb 14, 2020)

Deleted


----------



## Worrgrendel (Feb 14, 2020)

Aboleth 13 - 2 = 11
Beholder 23 +1 = 24
Gibbering Mouther 3
Mind Flayer 20


----------



## StormbringerAUS (Feb 14, 2020)

Aboleth 11 - 2 = 9
Beholder 24
Gibbering Mouther 3
Mind Flayer 20 + 1 = 21


----------



## Fenris447 (Feb 14, 2020)

Aboleth 9
Beholder 24
*Gibbering Mouther 1 As an international man of mystery once asked, why won't you die!?
Mind Flayer 22*


----------



## lowkey13 (Feb 14, 2020)

*Deleted by user*


----------



## CleverNickName (Feb 14, 2020)

Aboleth 7
Beholder 24
*Gibbering Mouther 2+1=3
Mind Flayer 22-2=20*


----------



## ChaosOS (Feb 14, 2020)

*Aboleth 8
Beholder 22*
Gibbering Mouther 3
Mind Flayer 20

Y'all aren't seriously trying to sink the creatures before time, right? Also, Beholders are just floating sacks and not particularly interesting personality wise. At least Mind Flayers have a society.


----------



## chrisrtld (Feb 14, 2020)

Aboleth 8
Beholder 22
*Gibbering Mouther 1
Mind Flayer 21*


----------



## DragonBelow (Feb 14, 2020)

Aboleth 8
Beholder 22
*Gibbering Mouther 0*
*Mind Flayer 22*


----------



## Lakesidefantasy (Feb 14, 2020)

Fare thee well Mr. Mouther. You've been my absolute favorite monster since I first met you in Tamoachan. You blew my mind, and I'll raise a glass to you this eve'.


----------



## lowkey13 (Feb 14, 2020)

*Deleted by user*


----------



## Charlaquin (Feb 14, 2020)

*Aboleth 8 + 1 = 9*
*Beholder 22 - 2 = 20*
Mind Flayer 22


----------



## Tonguez (Feb 14, 2020)

DragonBelow said:


> *Gibbering Mouther 0*



Shoggoth devour you - only boring abberations left now


----------



## DragonBelow (Feb 14, 2020)

I seriously expected for this to come down to beholder vs mind flayer, and you can't make choose between them, once the aboleth is gone, this contest is done for me


----------



## MNblockhead (Feb 14, 2020)

Aboleth 9
*Beholder 20-2=18*
*Mind Flayer 22+1=23*


----------



## MNblockhead (Feb 14, 2020)

Post #666...how appropriate. 



Tonguez said:


> Shoggoth devour you - only boring abberations left now
> View attachment 118403


----------



## Charlaquin (Feb 14, 2020)

DragonBelow said:


> I seriously expected for this to come down to beholder vs mind flayer, and you can't make choose between them, once the aboleth is gone, this contest is done for me



It was always going to come down to these three. And really, Aboleth was never going to make it to the top two. Beholder vs. Mind Flayer will be harder to predict though.


----------



## Son of the Serpent (Feb 14, 2020)

*Aboleth 10*
Beholder 18
*Mind Flayer 21*


----------



## Quartz (Feb 14, 2020)

*Aboleth 10 - 2 = 8
Beholder 18 +1 = 19*
Mind Flayer 21


----------



## Puggins (Feb 14, 2020)

Aboleth 8
*Beholder  19 + 1 = 20
Mind Flayer 21 - 2 = 19*


----------



## Eltab (Feb 14, 2020)

Aboleth 8 - 2 = 6. Because I can ...
Beholder  20
Mind Flayer 19 + 1 = 20  ... and he told me to


----------



## werecorpse (Feb 14, 2020)

*Aboleth 6-2=4
Beholder  20+1=21*
Mind Flayer 20


----------



## Tallifer (Feb 14, 2020)

Yawn. Not even going to bother voting.


----------



## Son of the Serpent (Feb 15, 2020)

Tallifer said:


> Yawn. Not even going to bother voting.



Not blaming u.


----------



## Legatus Legionis (Feb 15, 2020)

.


----------



## Sadras (Feb 15, 2020)

*Aboleth 5+1 = 6
Beholder 19-2 = 17*
Mind Flayer 20


----------



## Harzel (Feb 15, 2020)

*Aboleth 6 + 1 = 7*
Beholder 17
*Mind Flayer 20 - 2 = 18*


----------



## Maxperson (Feb 15, 2020)

Aboleth 5
Beholder 17
Mind Flayer 19


----------



## Son of the Serpent (Feb 15, 2020)

*Aboleth 6*
Beholder 17
*Mindflayer 17*


----------



## Salthorae (Feb 15, 2020)

*Aboleth 6-2=4
Beholder 17+1=18*
Mindflayer 17

Rise my spherical overlords!


----------



## Charlaquin (Feb 15, 2020)

*Aboleth 4+1=5
Beholder 18-2=16*
Mindflayer 17

Keep swimming, lil’ fishy!


----------



## Fenris-77 (Feb 15, 2020)

It is only right and fitting that this come down to the Beholder and the Mind Flayer. You all know what to do.


----------



## Tonguez (Feb 15, 2020)

Really?


----------



## Wulffolk (Feb 15, 2020)

*Aboleth 5 - 2 = 3*
Beholder 16
*Mindflayer 17 + 1 = 18*


----------



## Shadowdweller (Feb 15, 2020)

*Aboleth: 4*
Beholder: 16
*Mindflayer*: 16

_We were ancient before your puny gods were even dreams._


----------



## Zio_the_dark (Feb 15, 2020)

*Aboleth 5*
Beholder 16
*Mindflayer* *14*


----------



## Skayaq (Feb 15, 2020)

*Aboleth 6*
Beholder 16
*Mindflayer* *12*


----------



## Wulffolk (Feb 15, 2020)

Wow, three people in a row are just completely wrong.   ;-)


----------



## Son of the Serpent (Feb 15, 2020)

the first aboleth is actually what i would call an evolved god

an argument could be made that, for it, avatars are obsolete and it has something better

look up how aboleth minds work


----------



## Lakesidefantasy (Feb 15, 2020)

Aboleth 6-2=4
Beholder 16+1=17
Mindflayer 12


----------



## doctorbadwolf (Feb 15, 2020)

*Aboleth 7
Beholder 14 - literally the worst “iconic” monster in dnd*
Mindflayer 12


----------



## MNblockhead (Feb 15, 2020)

*Aboleth 4*
Beholder 16
*Mindflayer* *13* 

Hope I'm not breaking the rules with not letting 24 hours pass before voting. I voted before going to bed and voted again in the morning. Still once per day.


----------



## Torquar (Feb 15, 2020)

Some crossovers in the last 3 posts.

Aboleth 3 (6, -2 Lakesidefantasy, +1 Doctorbadwolf, -2 MNblockhead)
Beholder 15 (16, +1 Lakesidefantasy, -2 Doctorbadwolf)
Mindflayer 13 (12, +1 MNblockhead)


----------



## Son of the Serpent (Feb 15, 2020)

MNblockhead said:


> *Aboleth 4*
> Beholder 16
> *Mindflayer* *13*
> 
> Hope I'm not breaking the rules with not letting 24 hours pass before voting. I voted before going to bed and voted again in the morning. Still once per day.



the rules are once per day.  so u should be fine.  there are lots of people who even weaponize this.  like waiting until just before midnight to make a vote and then immediately making one after midnight.  its useful to bide time for a double tap sometimes.  i've seen plenty do it.  myself included.


----------



## Torquar (Feb 15, 2020)

Aboleth 3
*Beholder 13
Mindflayer 14*


----------



## Zio_the_dark (Feb 15, 2020)

Wulffolk said:


> Wow, three people in a row are just completely wrong.   ;-)



It's just three people that don't want iconic monsters to have an easy victory


----------



## Son of the Serpent (Feb 15, 2020)

I dont know.  I consider an aboleth to be far and away a better and more iconic example of an aberration.  Especially in the vein of cosmic horror.


----------



## Tallifer (Feb 15, 2020)

*Aboleth 4*
Beholder 13
*Mindflayer 12*


----------



## Giltonio_Santos (Feb 15, 2020)

*Aboleth 5
Beholder 11*
Mindflayer 12


----------



## Quartz (Feb 15, 2020)

Aboleth 5
Beholder 12
*Mindflayer 10

The Mindflayer is just a mutated human*


----------



## dave2008 (Feb 15, 2020)

*Aboleth 6*
*Beholder 10*
Mindflayer 10


----------



## rczarnec (Feb 15, 2020)

Aboleth 6
*Beholder 11
Mindflayer 8*


----------



## MNblockhead (Feb 15, 2020)

Ugh...can't vote for another 8 hours!  Hang in there master--uh...I mean Mind Flayer.


----------



## StormbringerAUS (Feb 15, 2020)

Aboleth 6
Beholder 11 - 2 = 9
Mindflayer 8 + 1 = 9


----------



## Yardiff (Feb 15, 2020)

Aboleth 6-2=4
Beholder 9+1=10
Mindflayer 9


----------



## Tonguez (Feb 15, 2020)

*Aboleth 5*
*Beholder 10
Mindflayer 7*


----------



## Fenris-77 (Feb 15, 2020)

*Aboleth 3  Aboleth all thoughts of surviving this thread, you fictitious fiend!*
*Beholder 10
Mindflayer 8 [insert tentacle joke here]*


----------



## Shadowdweller (Feb 15, 2020)

*Aboleth: 4
Beholder: 8*
Mindflayer: 8

It's actually tomorrow for me.  And this guy has always been a bit goofy.


----------



## Eyes of Nine (Feb 15, 2020)

*Aboleth: 2
Beholder: 9*
Mindflayer: 8


----------



## Charlaquin (Feb 15, 2020)

Son of the Serpent said:


> I dont know.  I consider an aboleth to be far and away a better and more iconic example of an aberration.  Especially in the vein of cosmic horror.



Same


----------



## Sadras (Feb 15, 2020)

Save the aboleth!


----------



## Gradine (Feb 15, 2020)

*Aboleth: 0
Beholder: 10*
Mindflayer: 8


----------



## OB1 (Feb 15, 2020)

Beholder: 10-2=8
Mindflayer: 8+1=9


----------



## Tazawa (Feb 15, 2020)

Beholder: 8+1=9
Mindflayer: 9-2=7


----------



## akr71 (Feb 15, 2020)

*Beholder: 10
Mindflayer: 5*


----------



## jasper (Feb 15, 2020)

*Beholder: 10 +1 = 11
 Mindflayer: 5 -2 = 3 bye I don't mind and you don't matter*


----------



## CleverNickName (Feb 15, 2020)

*Beholder: 11+1=12
Mindflayer: 3-2=1*


----------



## chrisrtld (Feb 15, 2020)

*Beholder: 10
Mindflayer: 2*


----------



## Puggins (Feb 15, 2020)

*Beholder: 11*
*Mindflayer:0*


----------



## Salthorae (Feb 15, 2020)

Puggins said:


> *Beholder: 11*
> *Mindflayer:0*




BEHOLD(ER)... victory!!


----------



## Tonguez (Feb 15, 2020)

I dont see the beauty in it, but Behold it really is the DnD Iconic !!!


----------



## Legatus Legionis (Feb 16, 2020)

.


----------



## Charlaquin (Feb 16, 2020)

Legatus_Legionis said:


> So, everyone has failed their save versus the beholder, eh?



I failed mine vs. the Aboleth. If I hadn’t been holding out some hope that my aquatic overlords could have made a comeback, I’d have cast my last couple votes for the Illithid.


----------



## Harzel (Feb 16, 2020)

Was pulling for the Aboleth, but I'm ok with the Beholder.


----------



## CleverNickName (Feb 16, 2020)

I have been downvoting the illithid from the very first day.  I was ready to go all Captain Ahab over here, all "to the last I grapple with thee; from hell's heart I stab at thee; for hate's sake I spit my last breath at thee."

I'm no fan of beholders either, but better them than the Space Drow.


----------



## Son of the Serpent (Feb 16, 2020)

i had a number of cadidates favored to win.

beholder was literally THE LAST ONE on my list but it was on there.

i'll take it.

would have liked cloaker, gibbering mouther, aboleth, or elder brain (in that order) to win more, but beholder is acceptable as it was my least favorite of the ones i deemed acceptable.

really though...why?  why would people choose any illithid over the elder brain for "best aberration"?


----------



## Son of the Serpent (Feb 16, 2020)

CleverNickName said:


> I have been downvoting the illithid from the very first day.  I was ready to go all Captain Ahab over here, all "to the last I grapple with thee; from hell's heart I stab at thee; for hate's sake I spit my last breath at thee."
> 
> I'm no fan of beholders either, but better them than the Space Drow.



i feel similarly.


----------



## Tallifer (Feb 16, 2020)

I'm just bummed that the Otyugh got flushed down the toilet...


----------



## Paul Farquhar (Feb 16, 2020)

Xanathar rigged this poll.


----------



## Maxperson (Feb 16, 2020)

Tallifer said:


> I'm just bummed that the Otyugh got flushed down the toilet...



The Otyugh was a plant in this poll, anyway.


----------



## Son of the Serpent (Feb 16, 2020)

Maxperson said:


> The Otyugh was a plant in this poll, anyway.



I dont get what this means.  Perhaps because english is not my first language.

(On a side note i hate the otyugh)


----------



## Gradine (Feb 16, 2020)

The Eye of the Beholder duology was really my entry point into AD&D, so I am plenty happy with the outcome


----------



## Charlaquin (Feb 16, 2020)

Son of the Serpent said:


> I dont get what this means.  Perhaps because english is not my first language.
> 
> (On a side note i hate the otyugh)



Colloquially, “a plant” is used to describe someone intentionally placed (or “planted”) into a group for a specific purpose. It’s often used in the context of magic shows, for example, when someone working for the magician poses as a member of the audience to be “randomly” chosen to participate in a trick. I’m not positive what a plant would be in the context of a poll though. Maybe a candidate who was never meant to be a serious competitor, just to draw votes away from the actually competitive candidates?


----------



## Son of the Serpent (Feb 16, 2020)

ah.  in that case some of the subtypes for some of the candidates were very effective in this.  they certainly soaked up some votes that otherwise likely would have gone to the base models.

thankyou for your elucidating post.  very helpful.


----------



## lowkey13 (Feb 17, 2020)

*Deleted by user*


----------

